# Connoisseur Only! Muti Strain Grow Journal with Pics Attached



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey there RIU, I'm SkunkMunkie and this is my current plan for my medical marijuana grow op'. Whats gonna happen here now is I'm gonna have a constant (24/7) flowering room going with a varietey of different Marijuana strains in flower at a time, SOG style!! Where I'll have a different strain/plant in to replace each strain/plant thats harvested here, 1 in 1 out and so on...  I'm planning to try out a whole range of different "True Connoisseur only" seed strains available as I can get my hands on, in my ongoing search for my "holy grail" strain. And I'm no stranger to growing mari either so it'll be interesting to see how these strains actually turn out!!. I'll be doin weekly updates here with pic's on each strain/plant I grow. Also you can see my grow in action over on youtube too!! I do weekly update grow vid's over on my channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/THESkunkMunkie 
I'm growing using "pot culture" method and feeding by hand. 15litre pots- plants housed in 6" R/w cubes, hydroton (clay pebbles) used for packing.
Main flower room: Size - 6ft x 4ft x 8ft full room height, has full intake/extraction fans, carbon filter, air flow fans and fan/temp controls.
Lighting: x3 600w HPS. 
The Nutrients/Additives I'll be using are -_ Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.
_The current strains that I'm working with are - *Tahoe OG Kush* & *DeadHead OG* from _Cali Connection_ and *SleeSkunk* & *OG#18xSkunk* from _DNA Genetic's "Skunk Train"_. I also have some* Cheese Quake* from _TGA Subcool_ in veg so expect to see those here as well very soon. I'm up to the start of week #4 of flower with these now and they're really startin to take off!! _ (see attached pic's)_. I'll do seperate posts for each strain here so to not confuse, and feel free to post any comments & questions too guy's I'm here to share my work with you all & learn a lil more too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2011)

*Tahoe OG Kush*

x2 Tahoe OG Kush (Cali Connection) from regular seed. 11 weeks veg time. Muti topped & supercropped.  

* Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost (100ml to 70litre for this week), PK13/14 (30ml to 70litre for this week), Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.** E.C.-1.6, ph-5.7/5.8. *Grow space temp - 26/27C.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

x1 DeadHead OG (Cali Connection) from regular seed. 5 weeks veg time. Topped once, left to grow.

Nutrients/Additives used:
* Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost (100ml to 70litre for this week), PK13/14 (30ml to 70litre for this week), Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.** E.C.-1.6, ph-5.7/5.8.*
*Grow space temp - 26/27C.*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2011)

*S**leeSkunk*

x2 SleeSkunk (DNA Genetic's) from regular seed. 11 weeks veg time. Muti topped and supercropped. 

Nutrients/Additives used:
* Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost (100ml to 70litre for this week), PK13/14 (30ml to 70litre for this week), Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.** E.C.-1.6, ph-5.7/5.8.*

*Grow space temp - 26/27C.*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 OG#18xSkunk (DNA Genetic's) from re-vegged clones taken from my last grow. Muti topped and supercropped. 
Nutrients/Additives used:
* Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost (100ml to 70litre for this week), PK13/14 (30ml to 70litre for this week), Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.** E.C.-1.6, ph-5.7/5.8.*

*Grow space temp - 26/27C.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

Im looking forward to the cali connect strains


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im looking forward to the cali connect strains


Me too mate, I'm real impressed by both my Tahoe & DeadHead so far. I'll be doin some more Cali Connection strains too!! I'm waiting for "Purple Chem" & "Alien Kush" to come out mainly, and I'll also be growing out a few more too. Swerve has some sweet shit coming out this year!!
And thanx for the comments and postive feedback too everybody


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Me too mate, I'm real impressed by both my Tahoe & DeadHead so far. I'll be doin some more Cali Connection strains too!! I'm waiting for "Purple Chem" & "Alien Kush" to come out mainly, and I'll also be growing out a few more too. Swerve has some sweet shit coming out this year!!
> And thanx for the comments and postive feedback too everybody


 Well im subbed i would like to see more cali connect grows...When im done with this grow i got alot to put in next so ill do 6-8 plants 2 of each strain sour og,chem valley kush,pre 98 bubba kush and tahoe hoping to get some good keepers.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well im subbed i would like to see more cali connect grows...When im done with this grow i got alot to put in next so ill do 6-8 plants 2 of each strain sour og,chem valley kush,pre 98 bubba kush and tahoe hoping to get some good keepers.


There are a few growers doin Cali Conn strains and posting vid's up over on youtube, have you got a channel?? Shoot me an invite over there mate >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/THESkunkMunkie I havn't seen anybody growin "OGiesel" yet though I may just try it myself. I'm gonna do as many strains as I can get through. A few of Matt Riot's seed strains have caught my eye too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> There are a few growers doin Cali Conn strains and posting vid's up over on youtube, have you got a channel?? Shoot me an invite over there mate >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/THESkunkMunkie I havn't seen anybody growin "OGiesel" yet though I may just try it myself. I'm gonna do as many strains as I can get through. A few of Matt Riot's seed strains have caught my eye too.


Single seed centre is stocking og raskal and sfv og bx2 real soon...They have it up but it says coming soon....I might order the larry og from them and prob get a couple of sfv og then i will have all the cali connect strains i want....My breeding project wil be perfect now....
I feel lioke a mad scientist about to take over the world...lmao


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

So the end of week 4 now nothing much to report on everything is goin well apart from my 2 _*OG#18xSkunk's* _leaves have started yellowing now, I'm sure this is due to the nutes being too high though, the strain description given from DNA say's - _ "She is not the heaviest feeders so dont overdo the nutrients!!" _- and theyreally weren't kidding lol. So these 2 are being fed only water at ph-5.8 for now, all the rest here are still being fed with - _Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive. *E.C. - 1.6, ph - 5.7/5.8* _Also this week I've put 2 of my *Cheese Quake*'s into flower now too.
And I've had to make a new youtube channel due to security issues here at home!! >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/KushMunkie "Week#4, Day #28" vid is already up.
I'll do seperate posts for each strains pic's.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. I'm lovin how frost covered this strain is already!! From the 2 tahoe's I have here there appears to be 2 pheno's, one is a lighter shade of green, a bit taller with more of a stretch and bigger flower tops named "#1", the other is a darker shade, less stretch and with smaller flower tops named "#2" both are equally as impressive so far . More pic's are on in my albums on my profile too...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

x1 *DeadHead OG* (Cali Connection)) 5 weeks veg from seed. Topped & supercropped. I can smell this one over all the other plants/strains I'm growing here as soon as I open the door in here, it litterally smacks me in the face!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cheese Quake*

x2 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 7 weeks veg from seed. Topped & supercropped. I've now got two in soon to be adding 2 more!! these are at Week#1, Day #7 of flowering. Being fed - Canna Aqua Flores A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive. *E.C. - 1.4, ph - 5.7/5.8*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped. *These are been fed only water (ph-5. this week due to leaves yellowing, this strain really don't like the E.C any higher than 1.5!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2011)

*SleeSkunk*

x2 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Not much to say about these other than WOW!!  the colas on these plants are gettin' nice & big now too, they have a real strong lemony smell to them, NO problems with the nute's either she's a heavy feeder taking in 1.5 litres more a day than the others. Take a look at my latest vid on youtube to see just how big these beuities are!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

***Flower Week#5, day#35*

All is goin according to plan here, all plants Buds are now formed & starting to pack on the weight & frost bigtime!!  
Nutrients/Additives used this week - Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive. *E.C. - 1.7, ph - 5.8* (hand fed)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Nothing more to say other than - Pure


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

x1 *DeadHead OG* (Cali Connection)) 5 weeks veg from seed. Topped & supercropped.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

*CheeseQuake*

x4 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 7 & 8 weeks veg from seed. Topped & supercropped. I've added 2 more CQ's this week to the 2 already in here and I'm starting flowering week count on these now at - Week#1, Day #7 of flowering.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped. *These are been fed mainly only water (ph-5. this week due to leaves yellowing, they've only been fed w/nute's twice a week (spaced 2 days apart) at same E.C/ph as the other plants. They're both doin very well with some pretty big cola's forming.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2011)

***SleeSkunk*

x2 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. These plants are both gonna yeild Big!! Massive cola's & covered in Bud sites, gorgeous smell too


----------



## stabone (Jan 17, 2011)

looking real good! sub'd for sure


----------



## son of shiva (Jan 20, 2011)

Big high to yeah TSkunkmunkie, i had a msg of you before xmas on utube ,i was hoping to catch up ,as ive some deadhead og and sour og in flower il start a diary on here later on,by the way top growing and some really nice pics , so catch up soon, best regards,,,SoS


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 20, 2011)

son of shiva said:


> Big high to yeah TSkunkmunkie, i had a msg of you before xmas on utube ,i was hoping to catch up ,as ive some deadhead og and sour og in flower il start a diary on here later on,by the way top growing and some really nice pics , so catch up soon, best regards,,,SoS


Hey there mate, I'm glad you stopped by here thanx for the love I'm still on yt but had to make a new channel because of a "security" issue here where I live, my new channel is >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/KushMunkie 
I'll keep a look out for your journal here too mate, speak soon


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

OK so it's another weekly journal update, it's week 6 and this is the "Heavy feed" week for these girls exc' CheeseQuake, they're currently only at day #14. 
Nutrients/Additives used this week - Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive. *E.C. - 1.8, ph - 5.8 (CheeseQuake - E.C-1.5, ph-5.8, No pk13/14!!)* *Room temp - 26C/27C (day) 18C+ (night)*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. These are still producing the THC bigtime & filling out really nicely now   The pic's attached here are of pheno' named "#1", this one has big golf ball style buds as you can see.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*T**ahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. The pic's attached here are of pheno named "#2", this plant has much more tight & dense Buds and just a gorgeous look/smell to her  The 1st pic is of both my Tahoe ladies "#1" (left) & "#2" (right), both are equally stunning mari plants!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

x1 *DeadHead OG* (Cali Connection)) 5 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. This week I noticed a strange growth mutation on 1 of the lower bud branches, the look of it is like it's 2 headed (see pic's!!) but under that the stem and growth are fine!!?? I've been growing a while now and have not seen this before


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

Some more DeadHead OG pic's, this plant is lookin seriously dank!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*SleeSkunk*

x2 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. This strain has massive colas!! Mine here are "foxtailing" like crazy!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*CheeseQuake*

x4 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. Only been in 14 days so still not much to see/report


----------



## son of shiva (Jan 22, 2011)

High there SkunkMunkie mate must say awesome looking ladies and its all serious grade AAA genetics your growing out liking your choices and style
like myself i have to be growing strong herb and always varietys,ive started a diary here and will update daily ,also be checking in here daily i love it
its more than a just a hobby its a passion to me,well thanks for sharing your grows,all the best mate and happy gardening,,regards,,Son of Shiva.


----------



## duchieman (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow man, what a great looking grow, I haven't seen it all yet but I love the way your laying out here, thanks for taking the extra time, I appreciate it. Anyway I'm subbed and will catch up later.

Duchie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped. The leaf yellowing has stopped getting any worse now and a little bit of green is coming back so these are now back on full feeds/nutes like the others here for the "heavy feed" week and are still lookin very stable and ready for flush in the coming weeks along with - SleeSkunk and DeadHead witch should all be ready for the chop soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

son of shiva said:


> High there SkunkMunkie mate must say awesome looking ladies and its all serious grade AAA genetics your growing out liking your choices and style
> like myself i have to be growing strong herb and always varietys,ive started a diary here and will update daily ,also be checking in here daily i love it
> its more than a just a hobby its a passion to me,well thanks for sharing your grows,all the best mate and happy gardening,,regards,,Son of Shiva.


Thanx Bro', I'll be updating here weekly and I feel exactly the same way about this too mate I can't get enough I've 100% passion/love for mari. I'll check out your jouranl too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 22, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Wow man, what a great looking grow, I haven't seen it all yet but I love the way your laying out here, thanks for taking the extra time, I appreciate it. Anyway I'm subbed and will catch up later.
> 
> Duchie


Thanx mate Respect!! I'm doin this journal mainly for myself to keep track of where I'm at but thought it would be a good idea to share my work and do it like this so other growers can see how these strains turn out weekly through flower with pic's, etc.
Thanx for stoppin by.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

Another week another journal update , and all the girls here are still packing on the weight and getting so frosty white now too. I've dropped down the feed levels this week to - E.C -1.5, ph -5.8, Nutrients/Additives used - Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, No Rhizotonic (Run out, gonna have to take a trip to the hydro' shop!!), Cannazym, Superthrive. All the plants in my flower room currently are been fed at the same E.C this week too, but since day #47 I've been flushing (w/ ph 5.8 water) my DeadHead OG and both SleeSkunk's ready for harvesting at the end of next week!!.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. These 2 are still on the nute's and I'm gonna let them go to around day 70 too (maybe) yet before the chop. Pheno' "#1" (left in 1st pic') has really big dense "golf ball" looking Bud's, but it's pheno' "#2" (right in 1st pic') which has the stronger lemony/fuel smell to her. They are both equally as frosty white  and look/smell fantastic too, but I think "#2" will be my keeper Tahoe (see pic's 9-14 for "#2"). I also can't wait to run some clones from this plant/strain too for a 2nd round as it's been an easy strain to grow, I have 3 great mother cut's veggin away nicely in my veg closet. Cloned easy too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

*DeadHead OG*

x1 *DeadHead OG* (Cali Connection)) 5 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. Been flushing this plant since day 47 as I'm gonna be harvesting her at either day 53 or 54, as she's ready IMO, can't wait to sample some of this Bud!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn skunkmunkie them buds lookn dank.. I like the tahoe but u got me wantn to try the deadhead! Didnt know thed be lookn like that at 7 weeks. Uve earned +rep
and ive earned +sample of deadhead lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

*SleeSkunk*

x2 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Like my DH these have been on flush since day 47, but I wont be harvesting these until all the tric's are amber enough to my liking first!! The branches's massive cola's are still holding High despite the weight thats been piled on!!.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

*CheeseQuake*

x4 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. These are on the same nute/feed level as the _Tahoes_ - E.C -1.5, ph -5.8. I'm very happy with the CQ so far, only at day 21 and the early flowers are coming in fast!!, this will be 1 to watch I think smells strong already too. Also 2 of these CQ's are 5 days in front of the others!!.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 29, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn skunkmunkie them buds lookn dank.. I like the tahoe but u got me wantn to try the deadhead! Didnt know thed be lookn like that at 7 weeks. Uve earned +rep
> and ive earned +sample of deadhead lol


Thanx Bro' and yeah the DH is fast to finish mate, this pheno' anyways, gonna do a smoke report when the Bud is ready. Gonna chop her at either 53 or 54 days I think.


----------



## son of shiva (Jan 30, 2011)

Big high to yeah S,Munkie mate looking good as usual the pic 11 of 13 in the og18 is beautiful there all so nice your Deadhead and Tahoes 
man they got me drooling on my keyboard,nice room looks like a high ceiling cant wait to ditch the tent after this run as the room is 10foot in height
,and your CheeseQuake is sounding n looking tasty already,well take it handy all the best mate,,SOShiva


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2011)

yes those cc strains are looking lovely...Mine are still going and packing on the frost cant wait for a couple more weeks.i tried taking some cuttings from the tahoe and deadhead to keep these phenos.Hopefully they all root..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanx Guy's, you'll love the next lot of Pic's even more!! My DH has purpled up this week!! the leaves & tips of the calyx's have turned a gorgeous purple colour, the leaves are almost black too  I'll snap some pic's before I chop her in a couple of day's,


----------



## doowmd (Jan 31, 2011)

Shit looks delicious SkunkMonkey! Can't wait for the smoke report on that Deadhead!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 3, 2011)

*DeadHead OG, Flower Week #8, Day #53*

Well guys it's harvest time here for my DeadHead OG and only after 53 days of flowering too , it could have maybe done with a few more days TBH but I have no med's & no cash!! so needs must really. Been on flush now since day 47 (pure water, 5.8 ph) and since I use rockwool cubes and hydroton for my growing medium I don't have to worry too much about flushing for weeks, as R/w & hydroton don't hold nutrients like soil and other mediums do . 
Also because of the cooler temp's here where I am on a night time the DeadHead has now turned a gorgeous shade of purple too , most of the Buds/Colas on her have the purp' colour tint to them too and the leaves are almost black in places !! The smell from her has a straight lemon fuel aroma to it and it just sticks/lingers in your sinus , I can't wait to sample some of this Bud once it's well dried & cured  it's sooo frosted with THC crystals!! 
(Full Smoke Report will follow soon!!)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks lovely let me know how she smokes when dried then when cured i want to know badly lmao


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

looks amazing man im subbed i got 2 cheese quake about a week and a half from see right now hope they turn out that bomb!!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks stickier than super glue skunkmunkie! Happy smoking!
Edit*misspelled skunkmunkie, my bad.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanx for the love guy's, I put a lot of heart & work into my growing and it means a lot to me, glad you like it, and I'll be doin a smoke report for the DeadHead as soon as it's ready. I'll also be updating you all on my other plants in here tomorrow.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx for the love guy's, I put a lot of heart & work into my growing and it means a lot to me, glad you like it, and *I'll be doin a smoke report for the DeadHead as soon as it's ready*. I'll also be updating you all on my other plants in here tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> c'mon munkie......u know you've microwaved a joint of that Deadhead already........what's she like? lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> looks amazing man im subbed i got 2 cheese quake about a week and a half from see right now hope they turn out that bomb!!


Thanx Bro', they should do Subcool gear seems to always get great reviews, thats why I've chosen to try some of his beans but I couldn't decide on which strain to go with at first lol, they all look/sound fantastic. But in the end I chose the CQ as it's 1 of the newer strains and less well known so curiosity got the better of me and I'm glad it did as they are flowering really fast, smell really strong and are lookin to yeild quite well too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

doowmd said:


> THESkunkMunkie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the love guy's, I put a lot of heart & work into my growing and it means a lot to me, glad you like it, and *I'll be doin a smoke report for the DeadHead as soon as it's ready*. I'll also be updating you all on my other plants in here tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## doowmd (Feb 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> doowmd said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao mate, yeah I couldn't wait myself lol, and from early (rush dried) sample I've had today ~ its a good one!! smells of lemon/fuel/skunk, tastes very fuely/skunky and has a fast hitting euphoric rush kind of high, probbably due to how early I chopped her but wow this shit is potent!! I'm a high tolerence smoker and this high has lasted me a good hour & half now. My eyes are feeling heavy and I've only been awake for 2 hours. I'll have to
> ...


----------



## dirk d (Feb 4, 2011)

wow excellent job munkie. i've been eyeing those cali strains as well. excellent thread im looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds great man! cant wait if they turn out really good i might just go all subcool gear. seen as how the two CQ are looking like the healthiest seedlings.
cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

dirk d said:


> wow excellent job munkie. i've been eyeing those cali strains as well. excellent thread im looking forward to the smoke report.


Thanx for stoppin by Bro', I can't vouch for the other CC strains myself but both the DeadHead & the Tahoe's I've got have been standouts for me in this grow for all the right reasons too. I got 3 nice lil mothers veggin out for clone stock from my "#2" pheno Tahoe OG too, this plant is amazing in both looks/smell I'll update here with "Week #8 pic's" tomorrow mate, so you can see what I mean .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> doowmd said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao mate, yeah I couldn't wait myself lol, and from early (rush dried) sample I've had today ~ its a good one!! smells of lemon/fuel/skunk, tastes very fuely/skunky and has a fast hitting euphoric rush kind of high, probbably due to how early I chopped her but wow this shit is potent!! I'm a high tolerence smoker and this high has lasted me a good hour & half now. My eyes are feeling heavy and I've only been awake for 2 hours. I'll have to smoke through more as it drys out to give you a more in depth review with it though mate.
> ...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guy's, I've just got my latest seed order through the door today, I've decided to pick up 3 of *AlphaKroniks* new *SnowDawg BX* crosses to try out. The 3 strains I've gone for are a full pack of each the ~ *SnowDawg2, Alpha Dawg *and* Bubba Love*,  Not sure which I'm gonna start with first but I've got a few days to decide yet though lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like alot of dank in your future..Im still debating on getting the snowdawg 2 or bubba love


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

So there's been a few changes here this week!!, 
At day 56 one of my SleeSkunk plants are ready for the chop so that has been harvested now  and my last CheeseQuake that was in my veg closet has now been put into flower now. The plants/strains in here now are ~ x2 Tahoe OG (D#56), x2 OG#18Skunk (D#56), x1 SleeSkunk (D#56) All these 5 are currently on flush now (ph-5.8, water) and will be chopped when ready  the leaves are now yellowing up and they'll be ready very soon!!  The x5 CQ's are all at different stages into flower due to them been put into my flower room at different times when I have space for them. And they're on full nute feeds too ~ E.C- 1.6, ph-5.8, Canna Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Now on flush and starting to turn purple in colour due to cooler temp's here on a night, they both have a gorgeous purp' tint to them esp' pheno' #1. I'm gonna let these go at least to week 10 yet though before harvesting them I think


----------



## stabone (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn, that tahoe is looking GOOD!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped. These have been on flush since day 47 and will be ready any day now!!


----------



## fourtwentyish (Feb 7, 2011)

Subbed, +rep. Looks amazing man. I want to have a similar connoisseur grow at some point. I would love to try so many different strains and don't have access here.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

*SleeSkunk*

x1 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Been on flush since day 47, one has already been chopped but this 1 that is left has still got clear tric's she has a very strange look to her is also has a purple tint to her


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

*CheeseQuake*

x5 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8-10 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped.  Fed on nutes ~ E.C-1.6, ph-5.8


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

stabone said:


> Damn, that tahoe is looking GOOD!!


Thanx, they smell as good as good as they look too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

fourtwentyish said:


> Subbed, +rep. Looks amazing man. I want to have a similar connoisseur grow at some point. I would love to try so many different strains and don't have access here.


I'm on the hunt for my "Holy Grail" strain, and will be growing out many different strains here Bro',  thanx for stopping by.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

I know the tahoe is a staple in my garden she is packing on frost like no other..I sure hope these clones root pretty quick now i want to veg a mom and throw the other 2 to flower


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know the tahoe is a staple in my garden she is packing on frost like no other..I sure hope these clones root pretty quick now i want to veg a mom and throw the other 2 to flower


The Tahoe OG's I have are certainly impressive mate, I also have 3 cloned mothers of my "#2" pheno' for future clone stock . They took pretty easy too  have you seen the Tahoe OG smoke report that Tex did over at the farm?? I can't wait to sample some of this myself after reading it.


----------



## hazorazo (Feb 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> *Tahoe OG*
> 
> x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. Nothing more to say other than - Pure


Beautiful grow, man! Subbed and rep'd. Cannot wait to see these girls finish!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> The Tahoe OG's I have are certainly impressive mate, I also have 3 cloned mothers of my "#2" pheno' for future clone stock . They took pretty easy too  have you seen the Tahoe OG smoke report that Tex did over at the farm?? I can't wait to sample some of this myself after reading it.


Link me please


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Beautiful grow, man! Subbed and rep'd. Cannot wait to see these girls finish!


Thanx Bro', I can't wait either.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Link me please


 Here you go >>> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f83/tahoe-og-kush-cali-connection-29482/


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

For anybody who's interested I've done a smoke report for my DeadHead OG now it's dry and been cured for 5 days or so. >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/407024-deadhead-og-cali-connection.html


----------



## son of shiva (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello there my friend SkunkMunkie i like all the photos, those Tahoes are looking the bomb
and ,8 weeks imagine what there gonna be like after 10 weeks and the effect will knock ya sideways and back,Sleeskunk and others are looking spot on great growing and big rep + bro very informative journal and great to learn from journals like yours,One can see the effort time and caring your plants get in your great resultsi like it very much,il be watching for your AKG journal,s and see they have new strains added again,,Snozzeberry and Sin city kush if you had to choose 1 of them for purpling which 1,il be buying 2 pkts Alphadog or Chemdog D X Snowdog,and 1 of the 1st two mentioned,well chat soon mate,all the best and easy does it
Son of Shiva


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

After reading that smoke report i can tell i have the tahoe leaning pheno.She is very frosty,frostier than any plant i seen and i love it..Smell is real storng and like tex said like kerosine fuel im very hapy with this girl i got.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> After reading that smoke report i can tell i have the tahoe leaning pheno.She is very frosty,frostier than any plant i seen and i love it..Smell is real storng and like tex said like kerosine fuel im very hapy with this girl i got.


The Tahoe is a keeper for sure mate. I'll be keeping mine around a while esp' if I like the end product as much as I'm expecting to the smell is just amazing.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 7, 2011)

son of shiva said:


> Hello there my friend SkunkMunkie i like all the photos, those Tahoes are looking the bomb
> and ,8 weeks imagine what there gonna be like after 10 weeks and the effect will knock ya sideways and back,Sleeskunk and others are looking spot on great growing and big rep + bro very informative journal and great to learn from journals like yours,One can see the effort time and caring your plants get in your great resultsi like it very much,il be watching for your AKG journal,s and see they have new strains added again,,Snozzeberry and Sin city kush if you had to choose 1 of them for purpling which 1,il be buying 2 pkts Alphadog or Chemdog D X Snowdog,and 1 of the 1st two mentioned,well chat soon mate,all the best and easy does it
> Son of Shiva


Thanx mate I'm very a very creative person and get as much enjoyment from journaling as I do growing now I'm online and my youtube vid's too, and if people learn something here thats great, it's all for the good for the ganja growing community here, I do this mainly to keep track of where I'm at and to share my Bud porn with other growers & people who will apprieciate it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

It's Week 9_ (Day 62)_ for my ~ x2 Tahoe OG's, x2 OG#18Skunk's and x1 SleeSkunk _(All on flush, ph-5.8 water)_ , and between weeks 5-2 with my x5 CheeseQuake's, these are been fed on ~ Canna _(Aqua)_ Flores A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14 _(week 3 & 6 only!!)_, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive ~ *E.C. - 1.6, ph - 5.8.*_ (this week) _
As always  I'll do seperate posts per strain with more info'.

My "Harvest Vid's" are now up over on my youtube channel now too >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/KushMunkie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. These 2 are lookin/smellin fantastic!! Cola's are gettin really fat now too. Also pheno #1_ (right)_ has a gorgeous purple colour but only in certain places!!?? And pheno #2 _(left)_ is getting the same colouration but not as much. Both are equally stunning but pheno #2 is the more frosty of the 2 and my keeper, I have 3 nice mothers from this lady too. I'm gonna leave these for another 7 days yet though before choppin' them down. Some Serious Dank here for sure!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

*OG#18xSkunk*

x2 *OG#18xSkunk* (DNA Genetics) from re-vegged clones taken during flower from my last grow, Multi topped & supercropped. These 2 are about finished now but I'm gonna take them to day 63 then chop both.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

*SleeSkunk*

x1 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. The SleeSkunk I have left here is still nowhere near finished yet!! It's "strange" look is just amazing and with the cooler night time temp's she's got the same purple colour as my _Tahoe's_. I'm not sure when I'll be harvesting her yet but due to how I've got things running here it doesn't really matter if she needs 11-14 weeks!! I'll chop when she's ready . 

The SleeSkunk I harvested last week is dry, and after early reports it does exactly what it say's in the descirption given by DNA guy's!! Pure lemon funk  Nice up rushy sativa high, giggley & perfect for anyone who suffers from anxiety (like me!!), tastes fantastic a bit like lemon skunk and smells exactly the same too IMO. Yeilded big too over 4 and a half ounces (Dry)!! Not the strongest smoke I've had though my DeadHead OG blows it out of the water  so I'll give it a 6/10. Perfect for "cash croppers" though . I'll have to get back to you all on how the other 1 is.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

*CheeseQuake*

x5 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8-10 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. Again these absolutely stink!! And these are more on a SOG set up with x2 on week #5, x2 on week #4 and x1 just entering week #2. Bud's are getting real BIG now too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

Day 63, both my OG#18xSkunk's are ready for harvest now!! Here's a few pic's of them before the chop!!


----------



## hazorazo (Feb 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Day 63, both my OG#18xSkunk's are ready for harvest now!! Here's a few pic's of them before the chop!!


Very nice!


----------



## doowmd (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice work SkunkMunkie! +rep


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

+rep man amazing strains came out amazing! cant wait to see my cheese quake hope it looks like yours!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> +rep man amazing strains came out amazing! cant wait to see my cheese quake hope it looks like yours!


Yeah Bro' thanx a lot , I'm very pleased with how all of these have/are turned out, and they're still not quite ready for the chop (Tahoe's & SleeSkunk). My CheeseQuake's are comin on real strong now too, they were a lil slow to grow in veg but have really taken off now they're in flower, they smell very strong too I hope you have a filter in mate or your neighbours will be smelling it for sure .


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Feb 15, 2011)

gotta love living in northern california and being medical, dont have to cover up shit haha, plus neighbors on one side...college kids..... on the other side.... college kids !!!! haha love my town. last grow you could almost smell it when you turned onto my street.

not a huge problem up here because everyone grows... and the cops arent looking for my little one light show they are looking for big illegal operations. ya know what i mean?
plus if they do come its not my grow they are gunna be concerned with lol will be my roomates 3 lighter.
appreciate the concern tho man,
sleestack is supposed to be epic for making hash and concentrates.


----------



## truecannabliss (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome grow and a very nice eye for genetic too, cant wait to see ya work your magic with some Connoisseur Genetics gear.....keep up the good work.
Peace


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 15, 2011)

truecannabliss said:


> Awesome grow and a very nice eye for genetic too, cant wait to see ya work your magic with some Connoisseur Genetics gear.....keep up the good work.
> Peace


Hey True' thanx for stoppin by here Bro', I'm gald you like what I've got here mate. I try to choose the best of the best I can find and make my choice's based on the genetics for each strain I grow. I'm on a personal mission to grow & smoke my way through all the Great Mari strains I can possibly get through, I just love growing you know  I started 5 years ago now and have not stopped since, weed may not be addictive but growing it certainly is. And I've placed an order for a pack of your "Sour Hazy Jones" beans from the Attitude earlier today, I had to get in on that promo!! Sounds like some fire for sure in your strain line up Bro', Nice work, I can't wait to get started it's gonna be a good year for me .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 19, 2011)

*




CheeseQuake






x5 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8-10 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. These are on more of a SOG set up with x2 on week #6, x2 on week #5 and x1 just entering week #3 now. All Canna Nutrient/Additives and Superthrive used for feeds. 
Here's just a lil' update on my two CQ's at week #6. Out of these two there are two pheno's present. One has a more tighter/compact Bud structure which are totally covered in frosty tric's, I've named this one "#2" (pic's 1-9) as out of 5 plants only this one is different in look, and the other has much larger Bud's/Cola's and is really packing on the weight now too  I've named this one "#1" (pic's 10-14), not quite as frosted (yet ) but equally as impressive. And again I have to mention the smell too I'm glad I have a filter in ~ There is a really strong cheesey skunk funk smell here!! The last pic is of my un-topped CQ at week #5. 
*


----------



## son of shiva (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice work here , i see your on the CSG gear too im gonna go for Chemy Jones,,atb,,Shiva


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 19, 2011)

son of shiva said:


> Very nice work here , i see your on the CSG gear too im gonna go for Chemy Jones,,atb,,Shiva


Thanx Bro', Thats the strain I'm hoping for most from the lucky dip, well either that or CheeseDog.


----------



## creaster (Feb 22, 2011)

hi m8 
sick looking plants  doing a great grow 
frosting up nice there m8
post a note on my profile page when u update here
cheers m8  gl

p.s when i can ill +rep m8 for the grow and the pics


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 22, 2011)

creaster said:


> hi m8
> sick looking plants  doing a great grow
> frosting up nice there m8
> post a note on my profile page when u update here
> ...


Thanx Bro' and cheers for stoppin by here . You can sub' this and any thread on RIU by clicking to subscribe to your user control pannel here when you reply in "advanced", it'll automatically update you then mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guy's so I've got 6 new strains (62 seeds!!) to get through next, my "to grow" list is always expanding and I'm planning to try as many as I can possibly get through. Here's a run down on what strains I've decided to go with for my next few upcoming grows....

Snow Dawg 2 - _(__Snowdawg Clone x Snowdawg BX)_ - AlphaKronik.
Alpha Dawg - _(Chemdawg D x Snowdawg BX__)_ - AlphaKronik.
Bubba Love -_(Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Snowdawg BX)_ - AlphaKronik.
*Grape Stomper x OG* - _(Grape Stomper x Underdawg OG Kush)_ - Gage Green Genetic's.
Cheesedog - _(Exodus Cheese x CG Chemdawg)_ - Connoisseur Genetic's.
Sour Hazy Jones -_ [FONT=&quot](Casey Jones x SSSDH [__Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze[FONT=&quot]]) - [/FONT]_[/FONT]Connoisseur Genetic's._[FONT=&quot]__[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Stay tuned  I'll of corse be keepin this thread updated with these as they grow/veg/flower. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] _[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_


----------



## doowmd (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds good! Still sittin' tight waitin for the next show!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tahoe OG*

x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. At day 72 I've now harvested my Tahoe's!! Here's some pic's guy's taken before the chop, I'll be doin smoke reports on these and the OG18Skunks & SleeSkunks too.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 23, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> *Tahoe OG*
> 
> x2 *Tahoe OG* (Cali Connection), 11 weeks veg from reg' seed. Multi topped & supercropped. At day 72 I've now harvested my Tahoe's!! Here's some pic's guy's taken before the chop, I'll be doin smoke reports on these and the OG18Skunks & SleeSkunks too.


----------



## stabone (Feb 23, 2011)

DAMN!! Boy I can't wait to get my hands on some of that Tahoe Og!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanx guy's, I'm tokin on a joint of dried (not cured yet) Tahoe OG atm, and I have to say I have found a new #1 for my personal stash!! I love this strain it's got a VERY strong lemony fueled flavour both on inhale & exhale I just love the taste I can't get enough, the high is instant & power hitting too, I'm a high tolerence smoker and this strain fits me perfect, very heady to start great all round feeling of wellness and good vibes too. It's only an early indication like as I'm still to cure it all properly yet as it's just dried. If your thinking about getting Tahoe OG, I say go for it you wont be disappointed 10/10 from me!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx guy's, I'm tokin on a joint of dried (not cured yet) Tahoe OG atm, and I have to say I have found a new #1 for my personal stash!! I love this strain it's got a VERY strong lemony fueled flavour both on inhale & exhale I just love the taste I can't get enough, the high is instant & power hitting too, I'm a high tolerence smoker and this strain fits me perfect, very heady to start great all round feeling of wellness and good vibes too. It's only an early indication like as I'm still to cure it all properly yet as it's just dried. If your thinking about getting Tahoe OG, I say go for it you wont be disappointed 10/10 from me!!


Thats excellent as i still have a week or two on mine..+ rep


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats excellent as i still have a week or two on mine..+ rep


I'm tellin you Bro' your in for a real treat  and don't chop them too early.


----------



## RDGgreenthumb (Mar 5, 2011)

That Tahoe really turned out beautifully Munkie! Great job, this has me contemplating some Cali Connection strains for my outdoor this summer. Hmm.
Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 6, 2011)

RDGgreenthumb said:


> That Tahoe really turned out beautifully Munkie! Great job, this has me contemplating some Cali Connection strains for my outdoor this summer. Hmm.
> Keep up the good work brother!


I can't vouch for Swerves other seed strains but both Tahoe OG & DeadHead OG I for sure can, highly recommend them Bro'.
Thanx for stoppin by!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I can't vouch for Swerves other seed strains but both Tahoe OG & DeadHead OG I for sure can, highly recommend them Bro'.
> Thanx for stoppin by!!


Shit from the growth of the other strains in veg i can vouch for larry,chem valley kush,sour og and pre 98 bubba bx2..The growth is simply great and its been 5 weeks in veg and they are starting to have a stench which im loving i say 1-2 more weeks it will be time to sex


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, nice purples! Temps dropping at night? I love when they turn those colors. Makes for nice pics.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 7, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Wow, nice purples! Temps dropping at night? I love when they turn those colors. Makes for nice pics.


Thanx mate!! Yeah it has been pretty cold here during the night time, thats why the purp' colour has come in and your right very nice pic's mate I love to see a bit of colour breaks up the usual green.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 9, 2011)

CheeseQuake (update w/pic's)​
*x5 *Cheese Quake* (TGA Subcool) 8-10 weeks veg from reg' seed. Topped & supercropped. These are on more of a SOG set up with x2 on week #8, x2 on week #7 and x1 just entering week #5 now. All Canna Nutrient/Additives and Superthrive used for feeds. *
Coming on really well!! Nothing more to say really other than the 2 that are in pots are ready for the chop at the end of this week!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guy's I thought I'd let you all know on which seeds/strains I'm germinating atm are ~

x10 Grape Stomper OG
x11 Sour Hazy Jones
x5 Bubba Love

These have all been scuffed and pre soaked in water ph - 5.9 _(inc 2ml per/10L water mix of Vitalinks - "Bio link +")_ I always use this for soaking seeds and feeding seedlings up until their 2nd week from seed. This stuff is a must have for any grower IMO for gaining faster rooting & germination with both seeds & clones I've been using it a few years now with excellent results too!! , also makes a great media pre-soak too for R/w cubes . All my seeds have been placed between paper towels soaked again and then drained off and then the paper towels containg the seeds have been put inbetween 2 ordinary dinner plates then left in the corner of my grow space to crack, totally light proofed within the plates and at a good warm temp in which to sprout quickly. We'll see in a few days as to what sprouts and how many of each, and I'll of corse have loads of pic's to document these as they sprout & grow so stay tuned!! Oh and I'll also be switching to a different medium now too, I'll be using coco from now on instead of the rockwool & hydroton I've been using.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the sound of that


----------



## creaster (Mar 11, 2011)

cant wait for some pics skunky. want to see the bubba love 
GL for ur grow m8 ill be poping by again real soon for the update


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2011)

subbed dude. dank all the way around. tahoe and dh look insane. 

great job


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guy's I thought I'd let you all know on which seeds/strains I'm germinating atm are ~
> 
> x10 Grape Stomper OG
> x11 Sour Hazy Jones
> ...


Did the seeds germ?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guy's so a quick update on my seeds that were put into germ on the 10-03, and I've gotten 100% germ' rate on both my x11 Sour Hazy Jones_ (pic's 3 & 4)_ & x10 Grape Stomper OG _(pic's 5 & 6)_which both "cracked" out on the 11-03 , practically flew out the shells too!! I now have all 21 seedlings in cup's in Coco, I'll be using Canna Coco pro' along with the full Canna nutrient/additive line + Superthrive. 
The x5 Bubba Love beans _(pic 7)_ have not germed as of yet (16-03) so I've put the beans straight into cups in coco now to see if that helps any!? I've already pm'ed Alpha about this matter and got a quick reply promising me a replacement pack asap.
Also harvested a CheeseQuake a few days ago, got just over 2 ounces dry off this girl_ (see pic's)_ she's curing in the jar as I type this not the biggest yeild off this one and I'm glad I only had one CQ pheno' like this the others are gonna yeild much better as the colas & lower buds are way bigger than this one girl. Another one should be ready for the chop in the next couple of days too_ (see last pic)._


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally got round to doin a smoke report for my two Tahoe OG's here if anyone's interested >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke.html


----------



## dirk d (Mar 18, 2011)

nice pics skumk those are truly pics of a pro, plants have finished their life cycle and are ready to submit their bounty of gorgeous buds. excellent job, hopefully one day my girls will look like yours.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> nice pics skumk those are truly pics of a pro, plants have finished their life cycle and are ready to submit their bounty of gorgeous buds. excellent job, hopefully one day my girls will look like yours.


Thanx mate, I've only been growing with a full proper set up for 5 years now, so that really means a lot mate thanx. I'm really passionate about mari I put 100% into it and get the results I want/need. Just remember less is more bro esp' when it comes to nutes.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 21, 2011)

subed up ill be around, but till tonight ill be out and I read through when I get back from the hydro store


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> subed up ill be around, but till tonight ill be out and I read through when I get back from the hydro store


Thanx for stoppin by bro,


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry I nev made it bak here last night I have a bug in my laptop that once in a while I cant access the internet for like 9-10 hrs...its shitty but here I am for now.......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guy's thought I'd link up a vid from my youtube channel here for your enjoyment 

[video=youtube;hFGD36ceebk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGD36ceebk[/video]


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

effin A.....I have an old a** laptop and I cant download the plugins for you tube............damn damn damn


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> effin A.....I have an old a** laptop and I cant download the plugins for you tube............damn damn damn


Shit bro that sucks!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

even worse, sometimes it wont let me post till I have submitted like 40 times....lol not really lol, but lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> even worse, sometimes it wont let me post till I have submitted like 40 times....lol not really lol, but lol


I don't know how you put up with that mate lol your missin out esp' with youtube, there's loads of growers posting their grow vids some are really impressive too.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

I click till she posts thats all I love it hereand learn so muc hfrom all of u...yeah it blows that I cant see vids but Ill live for now till christams when i buy a new laptop.......mari comes first and I am buying the Advanced nutes I need for veg and bloom and some extras.....droped a Pineapple express bean and a cole train bean today both fems......G13 and RP beans


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

Keeping our grow rooms running comes first, mari is my life blood it's an expensive game too but in the end it's much cheaper than buying street weed from dealers daily and getting ripped off for shit weights on low quality bud. AN nutes are costly too mate your not running all them AN additives too are you?? I prefer the Canna nutes for price value and it's very good stuff too mate their base nutes are unbeatable IMO. I like to keep my nutrient costs as low as poss' lol. Most of the additives on the market today are non essential extra bells n whistles anyways mate.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a pretty good idea of whut I wanna use...canna Rhootzatonic (or however u spell it) is in there as one of my new nutes list and the rest go as follows....sensi-grow part A & B, sensi-bloom A & B big bud, bud blood, voodoo juice, b52, over drive & final phase.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> I have a pretty good idea of whut I wanna use...canna Rhootzatonic (or however u spell it) is in there as one of my new nutes list and the rest go as follows....sensi-grow part A & B, sensi-bloom A & B big bud, bud blood, voodoo juice, b52, over drive & final phase.....


The Rhizotonic though Rhootzotonic does sound loads better as a name, is a great stress reliever and will work best for you during veg esp' before & after transplanting and before & after flippin to 12/12 too. Lookin forward to seeing how it all goes for you Bro. I've seen some really good results from AN fed grows whatever the market hype but in the end it's the grower who makes it what it is, you should do great


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah like I said that for next grow .right now if u look at her she is using Fox Farm nutes and Bush doctor Kangaroots now andI like the results but I know I can do better for my Kandy Kush...lol oh yeah the PE and the CT r outdoor grow beans not indoor...The KK is gonna be my indoor....I have to learn how to mix nutes for an outdoor plant


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey skunk, just flipped thru the journal and great looking plants man. those tahoes were some beauties. How are the aromas from those CQ's? was that about a 60-65 day flowering for the 1 u just chopped? sub'd and + Rep.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 25, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> hey skunk, just flipped thru the journal and great looking plants man. those tahoes were some beauties. How are the aromas from those CQ's? was that about a 60-65 day flowering for the 1 u just chopped? sub'd and + Rep.


Thanx Bro', the the first CQ pulled was at 55 days mate, they have a dank musky grape smell to them, quite strong smelling but not very cheesey if you know what I mean.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

Harvest Round 2

2 more of my CheeseQuake's have now been harvested, dried and chopped and are now in the jars for cure, I'll do a smoke report when it's proper ready. _(see pic's 1-14)_

Flower Week #7
So 4 down 1 to go!! My last CQ left is now starting week #7 of flower and seems to me like shes almost ready to come down as well soon. She's now being fed on just plain water ph - 5.8 _(see pic's 15-31)_​


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

Seedlings are doin great, x11 Sour Hazy Jones_ (see pic's 3-10) _& x10 Grape Stomper OG _(see pic's 11-15)_ have now been sprouted for 2 weeks, veggin along nicely I will be topping them at the end of the week. These are in small containers using CANNA Coco Pro with a hydroton layer at the base for drainage. All are currently only being hand fed using just ~ Vitalink - Bio plus & water - ph 5.9. Lighting - x2 250w CFL.
Also only 1 of the Bubba Love seeds has now sprouted and is now at a week old, I marked this plant with a red tag. _(see last 3 pic's)_, my replacement seeds have now arrived too an I opened up a VERY nice suprise  x12 Snozzberry, x10 Belka, x10 Omega Dawg & x10 Taleggio!! No BL but I'm not complaining though I'm more than happy with these, thanx again to Alf & Jay at AKG for doin this too you guy's rock


----------



## stabone (Mar 30, 2011)

that cheesequake looks amazing, I always dig your updates.


----------



## farmer2424 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice harvest skunk, pic 29 and 33 are prob my favorites. I've been checking out that sour hazy jones, really looking foward to those. Do you have a set of bubble bags? i'd love to see some CQ bubble


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

stabone said:


> that cheesequake looks amazing, I always dig your updates. Not sure if it matters to you or not but I can get a perfect pic of your fingerprints off of pic 12, Just thought I would mention it.


Thanx mate, and thanx for the heads up I've sorted that lil error now.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> nice harvest skunk, pic 29 and 33 are prob my favorites. I've been checking out that sour hazy jones, really looking foward to those. Do you have a set of bubble bags? i'd love to see some CQ bubble


Thanx mate, I don't have any bags yet I'm still saving up for some but I have been saving all my trim and have it all labeled and seperated for each strain too. So I will have some pic's up at some point.


----------



## UltramegaMJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Just spent the evening going through this journal! Well done, and very thorough. +rep!!


----------



## dirk d (Mar 30, 2011)

hey skunk, man im too lazy to use bags and shit for hash. i saw this article on making "gumby hash" just need a few 5 gal buckets, a drill, some ice, paint mixer and i made some really nice hash out of it. check out my super lemon haze grow i just put up some pics. very easy.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 31, 2011)

hey man. got some new software and new tower. i think im hacker free this time..so no more comp crashes at least till she is done.....or so i hope.....let the good times roll.....


----------



## creaster (Mar 31, 2011)

what a grow skunky m8
that Cheese Quake harvest was sick 

KEEP IT GROWING M8
looking forward to ur next update as always


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 31, 2011)

the shnozz berries taste like shnozz berries.........lmao...sorry stoned watching guess whut?????????charle and the chocolate factory..oh yeah....sorry.......i read ur have some shnozz berries . and i had it on the movie and could not help myself.......


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Seedlings are doin great, x11 Sour Hazy Jones_ (see pic's 3-10) _& x10 Grape Stomper OG _(see pic's 11-15)_ have now been sprouted for 2 weeks, veggin along nicely I will be topping them at the end of the week. These are in small containers using CANNA Coco Pro with a hydroton layer at the base for drainage. All are currently only being hand fed using just ~ Vitalink - Bio plus & water - ph 5.9. Lighting - x2 250w CFL.
> Also only 1 of the Bubba Love seeds has now sprouted and is now at a week old, I marked this plant with a red tag. _(see last 3 pic's)_, my replacement seeds have now arrived too an I opened up a VERY nice suprise  x12 Snozzberry, x10 Belka, x10 Omega Dawg & x10 Taleggio!! No BL but I'm not complaining though I'm more than happy with these, thanx again to Alf & Jay at AKG for doin this too you guy's rock


Yo SkunkMunkie! I just planted some Sour Hazy Jones and Grape Stomper OG myself, so I'm stoked to follow along. I also dropped a couple Deadhead, which I saw you grew as well.

How are you liking that Tahoe OG? It's definitely one of my favorite smokes.

Keep it growing!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

UltramegaMJ said:


> Just spent the evening going through this journal! Well done, and very thorough. +rep!!


Thanx for stoppin by


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> the shnozz berries taste like shnozz berries.........lmao...sorry stoned watching guess whut?????????charle and the chocolate factory..oh yeah....sorry.......i read ur have some shnozz berries . and i had it on the movie and could not help myself.......


Lmao I knew I had heard of Snozzberry somewhere before lol, good to have you back bro, stay safe


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Yo SkunkMunkie! I just planted some Sour Hazy Jones and Grape Stomper OG myself, so I'm stoked to follow along. I also dropped a couple Deadhead, which I saw you grew as well.
> 
> How are you liking that Tahoe OG? It's definitely one of my favorite smokes.
> 
> Keep it growing!


The Tahoe OG is my current #1 keeper strain mate I love how hard this shit still hits me lol , are you keeping a journal on those fire ladies your growing, I'd like to follow along on yours too.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Mar 31, 2011)

how is that tahoe?????????? ooo.....i keep finding my self to be a kush fan......time nd time again...smoke some kushberry the ther day wow.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> how is that tahoe?????????? ooo.....i keep finding my self to be a kush fan......time nd time again...smoke some kushberry the ther day wow.....


hey mate I did a smoke report did you see it?? >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke.html


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 1, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> hey mate I did a smoke report did you see it?? >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke.html


Hell yeah I love both of my tahoe phenos...head stash material for sure! I just harvested a nice grape tasting sour og from cali connect... It doesn't quite wreck me like the tahoe though! I'm a big fan of their genetics so far.

Here's my journal. Link is also in my sig. Check it out when you get a chance. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/365214-jerrys-perpetually-organic-garden-43.html#post5531482


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 1, 2011)

NO sorry i didnt see, but i prolly read ight by it, and like everything else i lose i was gonna go back and the i crs later...lol


THESkunkMunkie said:


> hey mate I did a smoke report did you see it?? >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke.html


----------



## dirk d (Apr 1, 2011)

hey skunk got a quick question for you, do you harvest the entire plant at one time or cut half and let the other half marinate a bit longer?? cant wait to get some of the Tahoe OG!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 1, 2011)

dirk d said:


> hey skunk got a quick question for you, do you harvest the entire plant at one time or cut half and let the other half marinate a bit longer?? cant wait to get some of the Tahoe
> OG!!


Chopped both together all at once mate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

cant wait for swerve to get that fire cut from raskal


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good skunk.. i don't blame you for holding onto that tahoe.. looks lovely.. i'm hoping that either my cherry ak x strawberry sour d or the white x dh og is gonna be a mom for my room for awhile.. it would be even nice if they both turn out to be fire..
someone is growing some larry over on cannetics, and that shit looks dank as well.. he said that the run from seed was very lanky but they bushed out some from clone with some good topping.. looks like some real fire..
i'd like to see how these alpha's turn out for you as well... i still haven't heard poo from jay, i'm gonna get at him via pm again and see what is up ...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> looking good skunk.. i don't blame you for holding onto that tahoe.. looks lovely.. i'm hoping that either my cherry ak x strawberry sour d or the white x dh og is gonna be a mom for my room for awhile.. it would be even nice if they both turn out to be fire..
> someone is growing some larry over on cannetics, and that shit looks dank as well.. he said that the run from seed was very lanky but they bushed out some from clone with some good topping.. looks like some real fire..
> i'd like to see how these alpha's turn out for you as well... i still haven't heard poo from jay, i'm gonna get at him via pm again and see what is up ...


I'm lovin the genetic's your running atm bro' you should have no problems other than dicideing which of those girls to keep a hold of. You really should get back in touch with AKG asap, they've seen me right so I can't see why they wouldn't have sorted you out too already!? I know Wyteberry is still waiting too mate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm lovin the genetic's your running atm bro' you should have no problems other than dicideing which of those girls to keep a hold of. You really should get back in touch with AKG asap, they've seen me right so I can't see why they wouldn't have sorted you out too already!? I know Wyteberry is still waiting too mate.


Yep im still waiting for my replacement..All 10/10 snozzberry did not germ and this is the first time that happened to and hopefully the last time it does for a whole pack of seeds!.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 8, 2011)

Now at the end of week #3 here and things are going smoothly . x11 Sour Hazy Jones _(see pic's 4-13)_ & x10 Grape Stomper OG_ (see pic's 14-22)_ have now all been topped and have also been introduced to their first dose of nutes this week too. I'm currently using ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Superthrive and Bio link plus (+) - E.C.- 1.2, ph - 5.9. Hand fed.
My Bubba Love seedling_ (see pic's 23 & 24)_ is now at the end of week #2 and is doing great, it has still not been topped as of yet, but has been on the same nute/feed dose as the others here, I'm really hoping this turns out to be a girl too as I only have the one, keep your fingers crossed for me guy's.
I will also be starting LST on the SHJ's in the next week, stay tuned!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep im still waiting for my replacement..All 10/10 snozzberry did not germ and this is the first time that happened to and hopefully the last time it does for a whole pack of seeds!.


Hey WyteB did you & RB get hold of your replacements from AKG yet mate??


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm definitely going to subscribe to this.. Your plants look amazing. Keep up the good work Skunk +rep


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 11, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> I'm definitely going to subscribe to this.. Your plants look amazing. Keep up the good work Skunk +rep


Thanx & welcome


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Now the end of week #4 from seed and veg growth is well underway now and all is goin to plan here and these should start showing sex in the next week too!! . *Nutrients/Additives used this week ** ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen, Superthrive and Bio link plus (+) - E.C.- 1.4, ph - 5.9. Hand fed.

x10 Grape Stomper OG ~ These are all pretty uniform in growth showing a mainly indica leaf shape and growing really fast now too and I've topped/FIM them all again this week. I'm gonna leave these another week though before putting them into flower to let them veg out a 'lil more first I thinks. (see pics 2-8. )

x11 Sour Hazy Jones ~ These are showing a bit more variation in pheno's with the 3 at the back looking clearly more sativa than the rest. I've left them topped once and now started to LST by tieing down the main stem to the pots by using bent out to shape paper clips, I'll be throwing most of these into my flower room next week apart from the smaller lookin ones which I plan to veg out for a bit more first. (see pics 9-15)
*
*x1 Bubba Love ~ Now at week #3 and coming along now nicely, topped this week and nothing much else to say really. (see last 3 pics)

*


----------



## sensisensai (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn son. Just finished reading through and watching vids. A+ results on the last harvest. They looked tasty to say the least. What did u end up yeilding? And how many watts do u flower under?


----------



## sensisensai (Apr 16, 2011)

Nm re read first page. Whatd they yeild? Lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanx for stopping by bro and Cheers, ok so heres my harvest yeilds from the last run ~
DeadHead OG ~_ 68.67g (1 plant)_
Tahoe OG ~_ 7 ounces + 14.13g (2 plants total)_
OG#18Skunk ~ _Just under 7 ounces (2 plants total)_
SleeSkunk ~_ plant#1 - 4.5 ounces, plant#2 - just under 5 ounces_
Cheese Quake ~ _Average 2-3.5 ounces per plant_
All dried & cured weights.


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Skunk, your plants look great. I just put some of my Grape Stomper OGs into flower. Everything you do looks great. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 17, 2011)

yah, looking great skunk thus far.. about how much veg time do you give them before you throw them into flower m8?? do you do the same most rounds and end up with that dry weight for harvest, like for ex. from the last grow?? those are some nice weights if your only giving them minimal veg times, shit, who am i kidding, they are nice weights if you have vegged them for two months, lol...
i didn't read the whole thread, so sorry for the ?, but how many watts you got for flower going on??
oh well, looking great... excited to see how some of these turn out for you as i've got some of the same strains lined up for a future grow..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, looking great skunk thus far.. about how much veg time do you give them before you throw them into flower m8?? do you do the same most rounds and end up with that dry weight for harvest, like for ex. from the last grow?? those are some nice weights if your only giving them minimal veg times, shit, who am i kidding, they are nice weights if you have vegged them for two months, lol...
> i didn't read the whole thread, so sorry for the ?, but how many watts you got for flower going on??
> oh well, looking great... excited to see how some of these turn out for you as i've got some of the same strains lined up for a future grow..


Lol yeah thanx mate and don't worry bout the ??? thats what I'm here for bro it's cool, I went a long while veggin my Tahoe OG's & SleeSkunk's which I gave a total of 11 weeks!! The OG18Skunks are from re-vegged clones that had at least 2 months in my veg closet too. The DeadHead OG had 5 weeks & CheeseQuake's had 6-8 weeks as I put those into my flower room as I had the space for them you know, My flower room has a total of 1800w (x3 600w HPS). I don't usually stick to a certain amount of weeks veg, I just throw them into flower as/when they show me they're ready for it mate, this week I'm putting 5 GS-OG & 5 SHJ into flower as they're ready IMO and are really takin off now.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

lorax101 said:


> Hey Skunk, your plants look great. I just put some of my Grape Stomper OGs into flower. Everything you do looks great. Good luck and keep up the good work!


Thanx & Cheers for stopping by, and are you running a journal I could follow along with maybe?? I'd like to see your progress as I'm putting some of my GS-OG into flower this week too.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome thread and work fellow grower! Subd


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 18, 2011)

Yo SkunkMunk, what do you think about that sleeskunk? I grew some a while back (when they first did that promo) and wasn't too impressed. I also grew out some OG#18 x Skunk that was sub par.

Hope yours turns out better than mine!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 18, 2011)

hell ya bro, right on.. sub +rep.. nice work, nice strains.. fuckin A!!!! i saw you said searching for holy grail of strains.. i heard northern lights #5 X hash plant is supposedly some headbanger boogie.. worrrrrrrd!!!!!!!


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx & Cheers for stopping by, and are you running a journal I could follow along with maybe?? I'd like to see your progress as I'm putting some of my GS-OG into flower this week too.


 Yeah man, I got a journal up here, it's at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/415600-grape-stomper-x-og-blue.html. Its pretty much only me posting but I've put up quite a few pictures and try to give as much info as possible. I should be able to sex them within the next few days. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Awesome thread and work fellow grower! Subd


Thanx CaptainCM, it's good to have you along for the ride here, welcome


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Yo SkunkMunk, what do you think about that sleeskunk? I grew some a while back (when they first did that promo) and wasn't too impressed. I also grew out some OG#18 x Skunk that was sub par.
> 
> Hope yours turns out better than mine!


I hear you there on the SleeSkunk bro, pretty weak smoke wise but a good yeilder not what I'm looking for though tbh lol The OG18Skunk I liked as it had a kicking sour chemical fruit taste and it hit me pretty fast too the first time I tried it was quite strong to start with but I found I quickly built up a tolerence to it's high. It was a bitch to feed too goin yellow the instant the E.C./ppm's were too high for it so I've let both go now and wont be growing them agian. I got the skunktrain from DNA a while back and after growing/smoking these 2 I'm glad I gave the Kandy Kush x Skunk away lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> hell ya bro, right on.. sub +rep.. nice work, nice strains.. fuckin A!!!! i saw you said searching for holy grail of strains.. i heard northern lights #5 X hash plant is supposedly some headbanger boogie.. worrrrrrrd!!!!!!!


I sure am on the hunt for my holy grail strain mate, thanx for the suggestion I'll look her up . Thanx for stopping by and welcome


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 18, 2011)

lorax101 said:


> Yeah man, I got a journal up here, it's at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/415600-grape-stomper-x-og-blue.html. Its pretty much only me posting but I've put up quite a few pictures and try to give as much info as possible. I should be able to sex them within the next few days. I'm pretty excited.


I'll stop by and check it out, and the guy's at gage green are watchin your grow too mate have you seen this on their forum >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=58


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'll stop by and check it out, and the guy's at gage green are watchin your grow too mate have you seen this on their forum >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=58


Yeah I saw that and was pretty stoked. That is actually how I came across your grow here as well.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 19, 2011)

ok first off skunkie, i been subscribed for a while and been watching and just gotta ask.... How in the hell do you pull such mad weight off so few plants, i have 8 plants hoping for 5 zips, my roomate had 24 huge plants under 2200 watts and only got about a pound.... soo ya whats ur secret man? or are you just that amazing!!! either way you are my role model!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 19, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> ok first off skunkie, i been subscribed for a while and been watching and just gotta ask.... How in the hell do you pull such mad weight off so few plants, i have 8 plants hoping for 5 zips, my roomate had 24 huge plants under 2200 watts and only got about a pound.... soo ya whats ur secret man? or are you just that amazing!!! either way you are my role model!!


Thanx mate I know you have and where you been at lol, and it's not a secret really just ~ a long and healthy veg time helps a lot along with LST, topping early & training and also I spend a lot of time with my girls showering them with love and attenion daily. I only feed at light nute strength at a warm not too cold temp as when my babies need it too remember less is more with the additives and it seems to really pay off . Day/night temps need to be kept just right and good air ciculation is a must too, I try to keep flowering day temps between 22C - 28/29C - day and not let temps drop any further than 18C during the night cycle. Oh and I don't do a usual 12 day/12 dark light cycle either mate ,instead I use 11 day/ 13 dark cycle .


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420!

[video=youtube;kygSN6-ICFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kygSN6-ICFg[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 22, 2011)

It's been a busy week here this week, now the end of week #5 from seed and I've transplanted 12 into bigger pots and now put them into my flower room_ (see pics 1-3)._ 10 have been left in my veg closet still as back ups in case any males are pulled as I'm still waiting to confirm sex. 
I'm starting official flowering day count #1 as of ~ 4/22, although I put them in flower on 4/20 I've given them a few days to get used to their new surroundings before starting count .
Pot sizes are mainly all 15L apart from a few that are in 11L pots. Medium ~ CANNA Coco pro & perlite mix with a hydroton layer at the base for drainage.
_Nutrients/Additives used this week ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~ E.C.- 1.5, ph - 5.9/6.0. Hand fed._ 

x10  - Grape Stomper OG ~ 5 have been put into flower and have taken to the transplant with no stress at all and I've now started to supercrop them & train out the main branches using bent out paper clips to tie them down to the edge of the pot, they've taken to it really well too. I'm now seein more pheno variation now with 2 main types showing, one has a short & stocky structure with indica looking leaf shape and the other is much more stretchy with a gangly look and a more pointed leaf. You can see this better on the 5 left in veg. _(see pics 4-13)_

x11 -  Sour Hazy Jones ~ 7 of the best looking have been selected and put into flower and have taken to the transplant with no stress at all and I've continued to LST all but the 2 in the round pots. Nice variation in phenotypes so far too. Out of the 4 left in veg I think I'll only be keeping one as the other 3 all have a crinkled and funny look to them. They look kind of mutated to me and I think I'll bin them off as I have other strains I want to get started on veggin out._ (see pics 14-21)_

x1 -  Bubba Love ~ Week #4 from seed and this plant is really taking off now, looking really stocky in structure and has really thick, leathery dark green leaves. I can't wait to flower this plant I really hope it's a girl!!_ (see last 4 pics)_

Hope you all had a stoney 420 and were well "medicated"  .


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 22, 2011)

lookin great! - is that a mix of hydroballs and peat moss you have them in? just curious! lookin awesome!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> lookin great! - is that a mix of hydroballs and peat moss you have them in? just curious! lookin awesome!


Thanx mate and the medium I'm using is ~ Coco (70%) & perlite (30%) mix, with a hydroton layer at the base for better drainage, any hydroton above the coco is just a remainder from the transplanting process mate .


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love how they are taking off man. Looks like you got some very happy plants. Gotta love the super cropping too. I'm looking forward to see how the lst comes along cause when I start my other 4 seeds I will most likely do a lot more of it.
Know what ya mean about the two phenos with the GSOG. I can see both those in my garden too.


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

looks great, that tahoe looks insane!
ok ? for you, when you said you wanted to keep that #6 tahoe , how did you keep it if you knew you wanted it mid flower? or did you take a clone of each in veg??
+rep subbed!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

have u grown sour kush or midnight kush yet????? i have one o each growin and have some questions


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

lorax101 said:


> Love how they are taking off man. Looks like you got some very happy plants. Gotta love the super cropping too. I'm looking forward to see how the lst comes along cause when I start my other 4 seeds I will most likely do a lot more of it.
> Know what ya mean about the two phenos with the GSOG. I can see both those in my garden too.


Thanx mate I can't wait to see them in a few weeks .



matatan said:


> looks great, that tahoe looks insane!
> ok ? for you, when you said you wanted to keep that #6 tahoe , how did you keep it if you knew you wanted it mid flower? or did you take a clone of each in veg??
> +rep subbed!


Thanx  out of the 2 Tahoe's I had I cloned the one I wanted to keep half way into week #3 of flower and selected the one I kept based on the smell, look, structure and the early thc/crystal development on her too. I then re-vegged the clones out once they had taken root . I didn't really intend to keep any at first lol, untill I saw how they were coming along I just had to.



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> have u grown sour kush or midnight kush yet????? i have one o each growin and have some questions


No bro I haven't had the pleasure of trying either of those...


----------



## matatan (Apr 23, 2011)

really? i wasnt aware that you can successfully take a clone 3 weeks into flower. learn something new everyday! love this site!! lol. keep up the good work! love the vids also

edit: another ? when did you determine sex? out of the 11 seeds only 2 was female? that cant be right...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> really? i wasnt aware that you can successfully take a clone 3 weeks into flower. learn something new everyday! love this site!! lol. keep up the good work! love the vids also
> 
> edit: another ? when did you determine sex? out of the 11 seeds only 2 was female? that cant be right...


Thanx I'm gonna be starting new vid updates again soon!!.
The re-veg process is slow and the success rate can be low too. You can also re-veg a harvested plant too, if you leave some of the lower branches alive by keeping a few leaves and small buds alive but it's a slow process. Your much better off cloning while still in veg or during the first week of flower though as your cuts will root and grow quicker.
For the tahoe's out of 10 seeds I got 7/10 germ and out of those 7 only 2 were female and I sexed them during the 11 week veg I gave them. They were regs though and thats always the gamble with male/female ratios, I just got unlucky is all.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 23, 2011)

> Oh and I don't do a usual 12 day/12 dark light cycle either mate ,instead I use 11 day/ 13 dark cycle


i might hafta try this!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

> *I don't do a usual 12 day/12 dark light cycle either mate ,instead I use 11 day/ 13 dark cycle *





Truth B Known said:


> i might hafta try this!


I got the idea from thinking how in nature the autum shift in light is much shorter than the hours of dark we get it's not an exact 12day/12night, so I thought I'd try this practice with my indoor light cycle too. It has worked great for me and as thc production is higher during the dark hours it just made more sense for me to do it. I'd highly recommend you try it too and see what you think mate .


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 23, 2011)

hell ya man, will do!!!!! i'm actually in the 8th week of flowering gonna switch it up to 11h next week for final week!! can't wait!


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 23, 2011)

About that light cycle. I was reading that people had great success going, 12/12 the first third, 13/11 the second third, than 10/14 the last third of flowering. I'm probably not going to try that this round but I did plant on switching down to 11/13 or even 10/14 the last few weeks.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 23, 2011)

lorax101 said:


> About that light cycle. I was reading that people had great success going, 12/12 the first third, 13/11 the second third, than 10/14 the last third of flowering. I'm probably not going to try that this round but I did plant on switching down to 11/13 or even 10/14 the last few weeks.


I like to stick with 11/13 though mate as I now always have different strains in different weeks/stages of flower at a time so I like to keep it goin staedy instead of changing round the timers every week here .


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 24, 2011)

i'm def down, very interesting, most all my friends just leave 12/12.. i'm excited to try, happy easter!


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I like to stick with 11/13 though mate as I now always have different strains in different weeks/stages of flower at a time so I like to keep it goin staedy instead of changing round the timers every week here .


That does make sense. So do you think that light cycle makes the buds bigger or does it just help increase the thc production? I've tried finding more info on this and have been able to find very little.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 24, 2011)

lorax101 said:


> That does make sense. So do you think that light cycle makes the buds bigger or does it just help increase the thc production? I've tried finding more info on this and have been able to find very little.


IMO it helps to increase the thc production a little more, I used to use a reg 12/12 light cycle with a grow tent and didn't notice the production really that much untill the later stages, unlike now where I'm seein it early in around week 2-3. I don't think there are many people trying this method really either tbh, so I can't say for sure if it's making any major difference for 100% certain, it's just my therory/thinkin I'm putting to the test but my results so far have been good. We'll see at what exact day this time though with my newer crop as I'll be keeping a closer eye on as to when thc starts to show this time. And I will be sure to update you on my progress.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 24, 2011)

what's up SkunkMunkie.. i have a question.. My plants have been on 12/12 for the last 25 days, would it shock them if i change it to 11/13? and another question if u feel like it won't shock them what time should i leave the same? for example my schedule is really 12pm lights come on 12am lights go off.. should i leave it as 12pm light come on and at 11pm lights go off or the other way around?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 25, 2011)

fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, you're cool, and fuck you.... i'm out!! lol, one of my favorite movies!!



> My plants have been on 12/12 for the last 25 days, would it shock them if i change it to 11/13


man i hope not bro, they should be fine. my plants are in the middle of the 8th week of flowering and i just swithced them to 11/13.. (the lights were on from 8pm-8am, now i just changed it to 9pm-8am, they're on the first day of 11h now... we'll see!!!) i have faith, they're almost done, and i have read of some people adjusting the hours later on in budding to shorter light.. def interesting?.. i'm always down to try something twice, my ladies only have about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks left i'd say..

good luck  -peace


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 25, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> what's up SkunkMunkie.. i have a question.. My plants have been on 12/12 for the last 25 days, would it shock them if i change it to 11/13? and another question if u feel like it won't shock them what time should i leave the same? for example my schedule is really 12pm lights come on 12am lights go off.. should i leave it as 12pm light come on and at 11pm lights go off or the other way around?


It shouldn't stress them out any and have the lights go off an hour early .


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys... so skunk which strain is the closest to the "Holy Grail" so far?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 25, 2011)

hmm, u say have them go off an hour early, dammit, lol, i had them come on an hour late.. oh well, i'm sure they'll be fine.. cause now that i think of it the sun rises earlier in the spring right?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 25, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> hmm, u say have them go off an hour early, dammit, lol, i had them come on an hour late.. oh well, i'm sure they'll be fine.. cause now that i think of it the sun rises earlier in the spring right?


That was my thinking when I did mine


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 25, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Thanks Guys... so skunk which strain is the closest to the "Holy Grail" so far?


So far it's got to be the Tahoe OGK I've got thats my fav (so far), but who knows I may have my next #1 in now . I only just decided to start on this strain hunt "quest" in the last year since I got online and was able to get my own seeds instead of just growing whatever clones I could manage to get locally, so I'm sure my fav's list will grow in time. I've got some really interesting strains in my seed stock still to get started with. Gonna also be startin off some more seeds again soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 26, 2011)

Day #4 of flower and x1 SHJ as shown his balls!!, I quickly pulled him out and replaced him with the last best lookin SHJ still in veg, the other 3 more mutated lookin ones have also now been binned off too as I didn't really like the look of them._ (see pic below)_





 
_^^ x4 SHJ, "back left/right" - "right" has been put into flower, others have been binned now. Indica at the front with red tag in pot is my Bubba Love still in veg. _ 

Day #5 of flower and 2 more have also now shown male pre-flowers ~ x1 SHJ and x1 GS-OG have been binned. And straight in to replace them I've now put in 2 more GS-OG from my veg closet_ (see pic below)_, I've chosen to put the 2 more stretchy phenos in as they were outgrowing the others I have in there, the stretch on them in veg is crazy, I'm gonna LST these 2 now for sure, as I'm guessing they'll go much taller yet . So thats 3 males total (so far!!) but the good news is 1 GS-OG is showing pistells, so thats one for sure female at least.





 
_^^ 2 placed back right are the 2 more stretchy phenos I've put into flower now_.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess one mans connoisseur is another mans run of the mill.
Beautiful plants though.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I guess one mans connoisseur is another mans run of the mill.


Well that's a pretty douche thing to say. Troll on troll, troll on...

Looking good SkunkMunk my man. My SHJ are still smaller than my GS-OG and Deadhead but are starting to branch nicely. What was wrong with the "mutated" looking ones? Were they polyploidal (with 3+ branches per node)? Every plant I've had with more than 2 has turned out male...a couple I've bred with. I'll get some pics up in my thread for you in the next day or so.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 27, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Well that's a pretty douche thing to say. Troll on troll, troll on...
> 
> Looking good SkunkMunk my man. My SHJ are still smaller than my GS-OG and Deadhead but are starting to branch nicely. What was wrong with the "mutated" looking ones? Were they polyploidal (with 3+ branches per node)? Every plant I've had with more than 2 has turned out male...a couple I've bred with. I'll get some pics up in my thread for you in the next day or so.


Thanx Jerry Not that I can remember really now mate but I think it was 2 per node, they just looked really scrubby and a 'lil stressed out compared to the rest, I'll attach a pic. They were not worth me bothering flowering with tbh, so I've binned 'em off now in favour of starting some new seeds off, I've also got some Jack Hammer F2 & Killing Fields F3 beans on way from Sannies shop that I've just ordered and bought today!! So I'm eager to get started with some others now .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 27, 2011)

Day #6 and another male has now shown (GS-OG), and it has been binned and replaced with another GS-OG from my veg closet. Here's how my veg area is lookin now...






_^^^ Veg Closet 27/04 ~ from left to right, x1 Bubba Love, x2 Tahoe OGK re-veg cuts, x2 Grape Stomper OG_.

Looking a bit empty in here now  so I've set off some more beans for germination today. I have chosen to crack a pack of SnowDawg2 ~ _from AlphaKronik_, see attached pic's for a look at my germ method. First I mix 2ml of Vitalink Bio link plus (+) to 10L of tap water - ph-5.8 for soaking the seeds, then I put the 10 seeds in to my scuff box and shake gently for about a minute to scarify the shells. the seeds are then spread out onto a paper towel which is on a plate, towel is then folded in half and seeds are now soaked with the water I've mixed, excess water is then drained off and another plate is placed over the top to make a seal and give total darkness. The plates are now just left in a corner of my grow space awaiting germination. Over the next week I'll keep the towels damp untill the seeds crack, we'll see how long they take  usually I start to see tap roots within 2 days. 
















_^^ Tahoe OGK, re-veg cuts ^^^

_In the pic's above are my 2 Tahoe OGK re-veg cuts for mother plants, for future clone stock. They are now fully rooted and starting to grow/veg again, now 3 weeks old!! They were originally taken from the mother who was just starting into week #3 of flower.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

hell ya man.. that dude beanlys a bitch, your shit looks dope yo.. where are the alphakronic seeds from (cali, canada, spain?)


----------



## matatan (Apr 27, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Day #6 and another male has now shown (GS-OG), and it has been binned and replaced with another GS-OG from my veg closet. Here's how my veg area is lookin now...
> 
> [/I]In the pic's above are my 2 Tahoe OGK re-veg cuts for mother plants, for future clone stock. They are now fully rooted and starting to grow/veg again, now 3 weeks old!! They were originally taken from the mother who was just starting into week #3 of flower.


pics above? dont see those tahoes in the pics

and if they showed sex in flower would it be to late to take a clone of the plant? in other words when is it to late to take a clone from a flowering plant and expect to root succesfully?


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

i've seen a lower little shit branch that wasn't doin shit cut and rooted (this was in the begenning of october, maybe 6 weeks in flower)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 27, 2011)

matatan said:


> pics above? dont see those tahoes in the pics
> 
> and if they showed sex in flower would it be to late to take a clone of the plant? in other words when is it to late to take a clone from a flowering plant and expect to root succesfully?


It's never too late to clone or so I'm told it just takes a little longer for the cuts to root and success rates are pretty low too. I've attached the pic's of my tahoe ogk re-veg clones again for you in this post .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 27, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> hell ya man.. that dude beanlys a bitch, your shit looks dope yo.. where are the alphakronic seeds from (cali, canada, spain?)


Thanx mate, I like to just ignore the trolls tbh, they're only trying to wind me up for a defensive response lmao kids eh bless 'em lol.... I'm too laid back for pointless online arguements with a kid who probbably has never even smoked real mari let alone grown any ,
And AlphaKronik (AKG) are based in oregon I think.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

> It's never too late to clone or so I'm told it just takes a little longer for the cuts to root and success rates are pretty low too.


ya, i think as long as you get it in some good shit and take care of it, it will start to root, but probably a better idea in veg if possible. lol



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx mate, I like to just ignore the trolls tbh, they're only trying to wind me up for a defensive response lmao kids eh bless 'em lol.... I'm too laid back for pointless online arguements with a kid who probbably has never even smoked real mari let alone grown any ,
> And AlphaKronik (AKG) are based in oregon I think.


ya, lol, gotta be some idiot kids on here that never even seen some real headbanger boogie, they just dream of growing it and wack it to hightimes, haha... man, i'm gonna check out those alphakronik's if they're in oregon! that's right around the corner!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> ya, lol, gotta be some idiot kids on here that never even seen some real headbanger boogie, they just dream of growing it and wack it to hightimes, haha... man, i'm gonna check out those alphakronik's if they're in oregon! that's right around the corner!!


They are also on this site, check out my friends list on my profile


----------



## lorax101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm excited to see how those SnowDawg2s turn out. It sounds like a very nice plant.


----------



## matatan (Apr 28, 2011)

bio link plus ? what does it do? why do you use it? how much and doing what phases? 
questions is so that i cant thoroughly understand whats happening.. dont mean to keep asking you shit but i have alot of questions


----------



## Beansly (Apr 28, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Well that's a pretty douche thing to say. Troll on troll, troll on...


Who asked you? 
I appreciate what he's doing. I'm sure it will end up fine.
I just might have started with different genetics. So what?
But like I said, what's elite to me could be someone else's trash.
Long story short, gfy.



Truth B Known said:


> hell ya man.. that dude beanlys a bitch, your shit looks dope yo.. where are the alphakronic seeds from (cali, canada, spain?)


Oop, another cry baby.
Are you guys fucking each other? 
Woman...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Who asked you?
> I just might have started with different genetics. So what?
> But like I said, my elite genetics could be someone else's trash.
> Long story short, gfy.
> ...


Hahahahaha.

You don't come into someone's thread and tell them you would/could have done it better...unless you are a troll.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 28, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> You don't come into someone's thread and tell them you would/could have done it better...unless you are a troll.


I never said I could do it better!
Look, I just think that if you can find it on Attitude seedbank, it's not that elite. That's all.
Also, he's making hybrid crosses, not using true breeding parents, but that's cool, IDcare. It's what he wants.
I was watching with a lot of interest, but if you guys can't take an opinion that you don't agree with
I might as well leave now. 
Unsubbed.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I never said I could do it better!
> Look, I just think that if you can find it on Attitude seedbank, it's not that elite. That's all.
> Also, he's making hybrid crosses, not using true breeding parents, but that's cool, IDcare. It's what he wants.
> I was watching with a lot of interest, but if you guys can't take an opinion that you don't agree with
> ...


I'm in the UK and don't have access to these so called "elite" cuts, seeds are my only option tbh, in your first post you came off like a total dick is all, written words can be mis-interpreted sometimes mate . And you sayin stuff like this don't make your point any....
It's like me saying you have never grown/smoked "real" exo cheese cos your not in the UK, know what I mean. . If the breeder isn't on the farm anymore don't make them any less elite 
.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

matatan said:


> bio link plus ? what does it do? why do you use it? how much and doing what phases?
> questions is so that i cant thoroughly understand whats happening.. dont mean to keep asking you shit but i have alot of questions


Don't worry 'bout the ??? it's what I started this thread for, 

Bio Link plus ~ from Vitalink
Containing natural microbes and fungi, Beneficials Bio-Link Plus helps to improve the overall quality of your plants  its proven to increase plant growth and control a wide range of pests and diseases. 
Beneficials Bio-Link Plus also aids the development of a healthy root system, improves nutrient uptake, makes minerals easily available to your plants and improves the taste of your crop. 
_Beneficials Bio-Link Plus is organic and non-toxic to humans, animals, fish and plants_. 
Use as a root feed, foliar spray or as an additive to your nutrient solution. 
_Beneficial's Bio-Link Plus is strongly recommended as a pre-soak. Although for best results, it should be used throughout the growth cycle._ 
Beneficials Bio-Link Plus offers you, the hydroponic grower, many benefits: 


Improves plant yield and quality.
Includes nitrogen fixing bacteria to enhance vegetative growth.
Aids the development of a healthy root system.
Improves nutrient uptake.
Absorbs minerals to make them more available to your plants.
Speeds up plant propagation and root development (when used to pre-soak media).
Beneficials Bio-Link Plus is organic and non-toxic to humans, animals, fish and plants.
A natural product.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow Skunk whut did i miss holy fawk...???? some come into ur spot n trash talk???????ha they unsudded......well good i guess to each their own......growin wise i mean....but whut is that elite bullshit about...whut im growin is elite to me and whut ur growin is elite to u so who the fuk is that dude to talk shit in here n u didnt bounce him?????u sir have patience........i dont deal well.........hate ppl as it is.......n e way that tahoe looks boos wish i could get my hands on a cutting of that some day.......ooooooooooo dam......further more y knock some one elses ur plants look great bro fuk n e who thinks diff......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanx for all the comments in support fella's, I'm a pretty patient/laid back guy at heart and will get on with anybody who's cool with me. And me & Beansly have already spoke in pm's now and he has appologised for how he originally came off and we are cool, he's not another troll either btw guy's just another grower/stoner like the rest of us, late nights and keyboards and that eh lol. 
Lets all keep this thread on track now and leave all the school yard BS to the G13 threads in strain talk lol. Mutual respect can get you far in this life . 
And I still want to hear your strain suggestions too Beansly, that I was on about, but in seed form though bro . Has to be potent and killer though, satty, indica or hybrid I don't have a preference betwen them, I love all mari.
Props & Respect to you all.. Munkie


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

here here.........i agree..... no dis on beansly but ppl's should respect other thread allima say....hell yeah back on track brother.......yo does n e one over here know n e thing about sage or RP Sour Kush


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx for all the comments in support fella's, I'm a pretty patient/laid back guy at heart and will get on with anybody who's cool with me. And me & Beansly have already spoke in pm's now and he has appologised for how he originally came off and we are cool, he's not another troll either btw guy's just another grower/stoner like the rest of us, late nights and keyboards and that eh lol.
> Lets all keep this thread on track now and leave all the school yard BS to the G13 threads in strain talk lol. Mutual respect can get you far in this life .
> And I still want to hear your strain suggestions too Beansly, that I was on about, but in seed form though bro . Has to be potent and killer though, satty, indica or hybrid I don't have a preference betwen them, I love all mari.
> Props & Respect to you all.. Munkie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not been out that long but with the way it's been selling out everywhere you would think more journals would be running with it.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

hell yeah i hear ya.....day 19 with my headband/sk nd the pe is on day 24 the sk almost caught the pe in size its gettin there....but pe is boss here...being 5 days older.....it cracked overnight i had it germing over night woke up and poof the was the tap


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2011)

Did those snowdawgs crack for you...I will be running some nice seeds from the replacements i got...JAckpot royale,707 headband x spacequeen and cheddarwurst with some snowdawg or omegadawgs..I might run all alpha next grow...Hopefully they all germ


----------



## matatan (Apr 28, 2011)

yea, fuck em. if there not contributing in a positive manner or just looking to further educate themselves, fuck em. i just ignore them like there not posting, keep it moving, eventually theyll shut the fuck up and leave.
neway, skunk how much of the biolink do you use per gallon? or liter?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

matatan said:


> yea, fuck em. if there not contributing in a positive manner or just looking to further educate themselves, fuck em. i just ignore them like there not posting, keep it moving, eventually theyll shut the fuck up and leave.
> neway, skunk how much of the biolink do you use per gallon? or liter?


2ml per 10L of water through veg 1ml per 10L of water through flowering mate , although I don't use it at all after week #4 in flower in my res'


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 28, 2011)

reasearch has shown that plant produce a significantly LESS amount of THC with only 10 hours of light. I adjust my light cycle through flowering. 14 hours of light, then 12 hours, then finish off with 11. I never go down to 10 hours on.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did those snowdawgs crack for you...I will be running some nice seeds from the replacements i got...JAckpot royale,707 headband x spacequeen and cheddarwurst with some snowdawg or omegadawgs..I might run all alpha next grow...Hopefully they all germ


Glad to hear you finally got 'em through wyteB, I got Taleggio, Belka, Snozzberry and Omega Dwag in mine bro'  that JP Royale looks dank as f**k in the pic' on the 'tude, as for my SD2 seeds I only put them in the towels yesterday and no movement to report as of yet mate, but it's only been a day so far, I'll update with pic's here as soon as they crack though mate. I hope I get better germ rates than I did with the Bubba Love seeds.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> reasearch has shown that plant produce a significantly LESS amount of THC with only 10 hours of light. I adjust my light cycle through flowering. 14 hours of light, then 12 hours, then finish off with 11. I never go down to 10 hours on.


I'm running 11hrs on & 13hrs off constant through my flower cycle.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Glad to hear you finally got 'em through wyteB, I got Taleggio, Belka, Snozzberry and Omega Dwag in mine bro'  that JP Royale looks dank as f**k in the pic' on the 'tude, as for my SD2 seeds I only put them in the towels yesterday and no movement to report as of yet mate, but it's only been a day so far, I'll update with pic's here as soon as they crack though mate. I hope I get better germ rates than I did with the Bubba Love seeds.


cool i got belka,taleggio,cheddarwurst,eisbear,bubba love,omega dawg and jackpot royale


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 28, 2011)

Strain Suggestion

Le Fruit Defendu

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/product_info.php?affilid=410471273303&currency=49&product_id=47

I plan on growing this once i get a couple of successful grows under my belt


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Strain Suggestion
> 
> Le Fruit Defendu
> 
> ...


It says ~ Grow Difficulty : Easy / Moderate, should be a breeze to grow and if you want it go for it I say, why wait . I've read about Light of Jah being a good strain too. X with BB should be a tastey gem.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It says ~ Grow Difficulty : Easy / Moderate, should be a breeze to grow and if you want it go for it I say, why wait . I've read about Light of Jah being a good strain too. X with BB should be a tastey gem.


my problem ain't really the growing part.. it's the germinating part that i haven't perfected yet. I killed like 5 seeds in rockwool. Once i get a good method down i won't mind spending over 100 dollars for seeds but right now i would be too piss if i spent that money and killed half or more seedlings.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 28, 2011)

i heard a mix of 2part peat moss 1part pearlite is good for seedlings after they crack.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

how long have u dealt with this co.........i have had 50/50 with their gear...jus wondering how ur doin with them no really issues here...few germ issues, but u know how that goes....


ThaConspiracy said:


> Strain Suggestion
> 
> Le Fruit Defendu
> 
> ...


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 28, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> i heard a mix of 2part peat moss 1part pearlite is good for seedlings after they crack.


i grow in a hydro system so i can't use that. but i might end up trying a soil grow now that i have more education on growing than when i first tried a soil grow


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 28, 2011)

i would like to do hydro one day.. a good book to get for organic soil is 'organic marijuana - soma style'


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 28, 2011)

damn, nothing really pisses me off more than having a troll in your grow journal.. i just think that is the lowest of low, as there are plenty of other places for them to go trolling on this site.. don't like the strains i'm growing?? who effing cares, who asked you to stop by my grow journal to begin with, and its not like you didn't see the strains at the beginning of the grow anyhoo's.. sorry skunk, that shit just gets under my skin like pretty much nothing else does..
anyhoo's, plants are looking lovely m8?? i can't wait to see them once they start to flower, and sorry about my lil rant, that shit just gets under my skin, lol...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

yo man just finished a waterfarm grow...sooo sweet...love the hydro.....


ThaConspiracy said:


> i grow in a hydro system so i can't use that. but i might end up trying a soil grow now that i have more education on growing than when i first tried a soil grow


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL tell em why you mad racerboy!!! I completly agree with you 



Truth B Known said:


> i would like to do hydro one day.. a good book to get for organic soil is 'organic marijuana - soma style'


You can never have too many books on growing so i'm defiantly going to check for that. I would love to grow that Tahoe OG that SkunkMunkie grew but i feel like growing anything "OG" will not be authentic unless you actually grow it organically. Hydro actually is kind of easy once you get the basics down.


----------



## halftime (Apr 28, 2011)

hey skunk check out my cali connection grow. yer shit was my inspiration


----------



## Beansly (Apr 28, 2011)

omg let it go...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> omg let it go...


Should do now Beanz, I left a comment sayin we have sorted out any misunderstandings in pm now, Stay High fellas I've got an update coming laters!! 
WyteB mate I have got 4 SD2 seeds cracked so far!!
What happened RB?? Now I wanna know


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought I would come poke me nose in an see whats going on in here, yet again SM looks like your doing a cracking job as per normal, got some photos to show you at some point of my plants that a rather kind person generously donated to me  just keep forgetting to take my camera upstairs with me though lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

> You can never have too many books on growing so i'm defiantly going to check for that. I would love to grow that Tahoe OG that SkunkMunkie grew but i feel like growing anything "OG" will not be authentic unless you actually grow it organically. Hydro actually is kind of easy once you get the basics down.


 ya no doubt!!! that Tahoe OG'd be hella chawnky to get my hands on!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 29, 2011)

Flowering Room_ ~ 29/04_

​ 
















Day #7 of flower now for my GS-OG's & SHJ's and things are growing great, I have 6 for sure females now showing pre-flowers, x5 SHJ & x2 GS-OG. 
_Nutrients/Additives used this week ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~ E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0. Hand fed_.

x6 - Grape Stomper OG ~ Supercropped this week. 2 for sure males now binned and 2 females have now shown too so far, and they are 2 great looking girls too, I've cloned them both now as so far they look to be keepers for me _(see pics attached 2-7)_. To replace the 2 males I have put in the 2 gangle looking ones in and another indica lookin one also in to replace a male SHJ, these I'm still waiting to confirm sex on. 2 unsexed are still veggin away nicely in my veg closet waiting for their chance to shine. Growth is strong and the branches are really thick too._(see pics attached 1-10)_

x6 - Sour Hazy Jones ~ Supercropped this week. These are all I have left of my SHJ now. 4 are for sure females, 1 is a suspect male still to confirm, and 1 is a replacement from my veg closet still to confirm. Showing really fast growth and stretching quite a lot too. While supercroppin I had a 'lil accident with one and broke off a main branch top!! I've quickly cloned it so no real worries._ (see pics attached 11-17)_

x3 - Tahoe OGK _(clones)_ ~ Cloned from my keeper from last round. 1 at week#9 & 2 at week#5. These are suffering calcium diff but still rocking on strong, I've added extra cal' to the feeds to sort this, hopefully I've got to it in time. 



































_^^ Tahoe OGK_
 
x4 - SleeSkunk _(clones)_ ~ Cloned from my last round this will be my last crop of these as it's not what I'm looking for tbh, lacks potency but tastes nice and yeilds quite well too. But no where near the quality I'm after. Due to be harvested tomorrow.




















_^^ SleeSkunk_
 
^^ Clone grow fed ~ CANNA Aqua Flores A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14 -(weeks 3 & 6 only), Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Superthrive. Medium ~ 4" R/w cubes, hydroton.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 29, 2011)

organized
dank look cani....
Just wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry i get that way some time...if u know u knwo whut i am talking bout here


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 29, 2011)

My SnowDawg2 have started to germ_ (29/04)_ the 4 larger taps have now been planted in coco, the others will be planted as soon as they're ready too . Plant pictured is my Bubba Love.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 29, 2011)

dude really...u make me ssssoooooo jealous......holy crap.......i gotta pm u bro h/o


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

nice yo- topped, fim, supercropped, lst.. looks like you got it all in there! lookin good skunk, hell ya bro!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 29, 2011)

i keep tryin to +rep and i cant or i would ...u sir havea great great green thumb


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 29, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> nice yo- topped, fim, supercropped, lst.. looks like you got it all in there! lookin good skunk, hell ya bro!!


I like to mix it up a 'lil , cheers bro


----------



## matatan (Apr 29, 2011)

hey im sure you mentioned this before but how many plants in the flower room at one time? and the flower room is 3 600w correct?
also in your veg area, whats the room size and lighting in there?

how much did the 2 tahoes yield dry?

i will damn near copy your setup dude.but less lights and all hydro... love the detail, love the perpentual, love the results!


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Apr 29, 2011)

Always looking good SkunkMunkie.. I gave you a shout out on my grow thats in my sig.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 30, 2011)

matatan said:


> hey im sure you mentioned this before but how many plants in the flower room at one time? and the flower room is 3 600w correct?
> also in your veg area, whats the room size and lighting in there?
> 
> how much did the 2 tahoes yield dry?
> ...


Thanx mate , I like to be a bit creative sometimes and love to do this perpentual journal too, keeps me busy  and knowing you guy's like reading it will keep me doin it too. So my...
Flower room Size - 6ft x 4ft x 10+ft full room height, has full intake/extraction fans, carbon filter, airflow fans and fan/temp controls.*Lighting: x3 600w HPS (1800w).*
Veg closet is about a metre wide and 3m high. x2 250w CFL's (500w) desk fan, I leave door open while my flower room lights are on to let air in out as I'm still to install an extraction fan .
My 2 Tahoes yeilded ~ 7 oz & 13.14g dried/cured weight. They did have 11 weeks veg from seed & 72 days of flowering though.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 30, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Always looking good SkunkMunkie.. I gave you a shout out on my grow thats in my sig.


Cheers bro' I didn't realise you had a journal running I'll check it out now and sub up


----------



## matatan (Apr 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx mate , I like to be a bit creative sometimes and love to do this perpentual journal too, keeps me busy  and knowing you guy's like reading it will keep me doin it too. So my...
> Flower room Size - 6ft x 4ft x 10+ft full room height, has full intake/extraction fans, carbon filter, airflow fans and fan/temp controls.*Lighting: x3 600w HPS (1800w).*
> Veg closet is about a metre wide and 3m high. x2 250w CFL's (500w) desk fan, I leave door open while my flower room lights are on to let air in out as I'm still to install an extraction fan .
> My 2 Tahoes yeilded ~ 7 oz & 13.14g dried/cured weight. They did have 11 weeks veg from seed & 72 days of flowering though.


woah. thats roughly 6 months for almost a 1/2pound. with only 2 plants.

how many plants do you keep in the flower room? is there a set number or you go by if it fits while still giving you room to move around in there?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 30, 2011)

matatan said:


> woah. thats roughly 6 months for almost a 1/2pound. with only 2 plants.
> 
> how many plants do you keep in the flower room? is there a set number or you go by if it fits while still giving you room to move around in there?


I don't stick to any kind of set number really mate, just as many as will fit  my numbers go up & down depending on how many female plants I get out of a full pack of seeds per strain, using regs I have 50/50 chance of pulling males so plant numbers can differ from time to time here.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 3, 2011)

whuts up over here been quiet a while now.....................??????????????????????????????? A YOOOUUU GGGUUUUYYYYSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matatan (May 3, 2011)

hes waiting for another question im all questioned out for now lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 3, 2011)

I'll have some more new pic's up here on thursday guy's, 3 more males have now been pulled too, all GS-OG and now I've put in my last 2 GS-OG's in from my veg closet along with the Bubba Love. So from the GS-OG I now have 3 great females (cloned) and 5 males pulled so far!! I'm hoping these last 2 are gonna be girls. The SHJ are really stretching too 4 are really takin over here but 1 is staying nice and stocky, 5 are female 1 is still to be confirmed. Fingers crossed for all ladies now. 
And with my SD2 seeds I got 7 lil seedlings now out & sprouted, the other 3 beans were a non start. 

Oh and I'm on a bit of a downer tonight as I've just seen on the Gage Green forum that their new FireOG x Afghan Haze seed release is only a mere 10-15 packs exclusive to cali clubs not gonna be hitting the 'tude so thats me losing out . I f**king hate been stuck in this shithole country I'm stuck in ...........
I'm gonna get toasted and forget about it now rant over lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 3, 2011)

matatan said:


> hes waiting for another question im all questioned out for now lol


Just hit me up if you need anymore answered bro


----------



## mcgyversmoke (May 4, 2011)

tell me what club and ill try and grab them for you... for a tax that is muahahaha gimme that yummy tahoe og hahaha,
stuffs looking great man! just updated my grow, no where near as legit as yours, but only my second go.
would love some pro insight!!

smoke on bro!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

finally managed to get some damn pics sorted lol, bit shit quality tho as i still need to put a normal light up there for taking pics 

everything in the tent apart from the round pots are the subject of a donation from a very kind member on this site 




​


----------



## dirk d (May 4, 2011)

so skunk i just got my first batch of regular seeds. whats the best way to sex them. i have 2 white russians about 3 weeks old. was thinking when they get a little bigger just take a cutting and throw it in my flower room in a glass of water and see if it shows. how long do you let your regular seeds go before sexing them? thanks.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> tell me what club and ill try and grab them for you... for a tax that is muahahaha gimme that yummy tahoe og hahaha,
> stuffs looking great man! just updated my grow, no where near as legit as yours, but only my second go.
> would love some pro insight!!
> 
> smoke on bro!!


Serious!! Thanx for the offer there mate, but I'm now in talks to try and get a pack direct from GGG instead. I'm just waiting on a reply to a pm I sent Maik over on their forum. If I get no joy though I may just pm you and we'll talk about sorting something out maybe..... I don't have any tahoe og beans left though but do have much more dank just waiting to be cracked in my seed stash .
I'll stop by your journal too, I'm by no means a pro grower mate, I'm still learning myself I've only been at this for 5 years now with a full set up. But I'll help out where I can.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> finally managed to get some damn pics sorted lol, bit shit quality tho as i still need to put a normal light up there for taking pics
> 
> everything in the tent apart from the round pots are the subject of a donation from a very kind member on this site
> 
> ...


No worries mate, I'm glad I could help you out there, everything is looking great too. I can't wait to see 'em in full flower glory, enjoy!! 




dirk d said:


> so skunk i just got my first batch of regular seeds. whats the best way to sex them. i have 2 white russians about 3 weeks old. was thinking when they get a little bigger just take a cutting and throw it in my flower room in a glass of water and see if it shows. how long do you let your regular seeds go before sexing them? thanks.


It is possible to sex them at about 45 days in from seed, but to be 100% sure I veg them out 4-6 weeks then throw them into my flower room and within the first 2 weeks they'll show their sex/pre-flowers, either pistells or lil ball sacks by the stem next to the branch nodes. you can do this safely without the males pollenating everything as they aren't ready to spit any pollen yet. Once the males have been pulled out, I then take 2 clones from each female I have left to veg & keep for mothers. If I like the finished product from the original seed plant I'll keep the clone mother as I'll know then I have a for sure female to work with for future clone grows.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> No worries mate, I'm glad I could help you out there, everything is looking great too. I can't wait to see 'em in full flower glory, enjoy!!
> 
> well they went 12/12 2 days ago so pics will be uploaded in due course.
> 
> ...


----------



## matatan (May 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It is possible to sex them at about 45 days in from seed, but to be 100% sure I veg them out 4-6 weeks then throw them into my flower room and within the first 2 weeks they'll show their sex/pre-flowers, either pistells or lil ball sacks by the stem next to the branch nodes. you can do this safely without the males pollenating everything as they aren't ready to spit any pollen yet. Once the males have been pulled out, I then take 2 clones from each female I have left to veg & keep for mothers. If I like the finished product from the original seed plant I'll keep the clone mother as I'll know then I have a for sure female to work with for future clone grows.


will you still take a cutting with the female pistols/hairs showing? or do you try to avoid those branches and take cuttings from branches that havent showed pistols yet?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

matatan said:


> will you still take a cutting with the female pistols/hairs showing? or do you try to avoid those branches and take cuttings from branches that havent showed pistols yet?


Yeah it don't really matter tbh mate a few pistells aren't a problem, take cuts from where ever you can. But I take my clones from the bottom of the plants from all the lower spindle branches I'm taking off anyways when I "lollypop" them


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 4, 2011)

dude ur a damn good teacher ...idk if u know that, but prop's 2 u sir........


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> THESkunkMunkie said:
> 
> 
> > No worries mate, I'm glad I could help you out there, everything is looking great too. I can't wait to see 'em in full flower glory, enjoy!!
> ...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah it don't really matter tbh mate a few pistells aren't a problem, take cuts from where ever you can. But I take my clones from the bottom of the plants from all the lower spindle branches I'm taking off anyways when I "lollypop" them


 i do the same thing skunk..i try and use the branches nearest the bottom of the plants as i can... and i've taken clones from plants that have been in flower for up to about three weeks or so and still had them root just fine for me..
i even just read online where someone even used a small bud to use as a clone.. i've never used this method myself, but i don't see why it wouldn't work.. and i think it was dark destruction who had a thread out about the many benefits of cloning from flowering plants rather then vegging plants.. was a pretty good read if anyone would be interested in it..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i do the same thing skunk..i try and use the branches nearest the bottom of the plants as i can... and i've taken clones from plants that have been in flower for up to about three weeks or so and still had them root just fine for me..
> i even just read online where someone even used a small bud to use as a clone.. i've never used this method myself, but i don't see why it wouldn't work.. and i think it was dark destruction who had a thread out about the many benefits of cloning from flowering plants rather then vegging plants.. was a pretty good read if anyone would be interested in it..


Can you link us here RB, I for one am interested mate


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Can you link us here RB, I for one am interested mate


 damn, you're really going to make me think now aren't you skunk?? lol.. i kid i kid... sure, i'll try and find it for you skunk... it was a really good read that i enjoyed and learned a lot from it.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

i found the same article that i think that dark destruction had used for his thread as it seems to read exactly the same, but i found it on another website, i think its from asscity, err, grass city.. i copied and posted it, i hope that you don't mind my doing so sm?
anyhoo's, here it is for your reading pleasures..


What is a Flowering Clone?

This question arises just about everytime I mention the wonderful advantages of the Flowering clone. So, to answer a few questions that get asked frequently. I see a need for this post. A long while back a man named feral introduced us to a new way of taking clones that has taken away the need to top plants or try the fimming technique. Not only do they root well. They also will blow you away with how fast they develop branches. 

What is a flowering clone? 
Simply put, it is a clone taken at or around 21 days flowering or later. Day 21 seems to be the best time but clones can be taken at any point thereafter and you will get the same effect. Keep in mind. This isnt written in stone. I dont have facts for you but I do have experience with these litte giants. I just want to share something that may increase a yeild for someone out there. Keeping the numbers of plants down is a good idea for alot of growers out there. Medical growers often will have limits. If your out there and you have a medical card. It cant be stressed enough that you follow the guidelines. You guys are the bright future for mj reform in many countries. I can only envy you at the moment but one of these days I hope to be able to grow without so much fear. Okay, that said...lol. I knew I shouldnt have eaten those cookies before starting to write today...lol. I have taken clones just prior to harvest and had no problem rooting them. There are many myths out there concerning a flowering clones ability to root. As in many myths the clones get a bad rap. The truth is, a flowering clone is a fully mature plant. It is ready and willing to root quickly to continue its flowering process. The cambium layer is mature at this point making the formation of roots easier. The cambium layer is a celluar layer just below the bark from where the roots come from. So, truth is. They will and do root well. 

Why use a flowering clone? 
This is a simple question to answer. Just take a look at the attatched pictures. The branching power of the flowering clone is unbelievable compaired to any other clone I've dealt with. In fact, one usually has to prune some of these branches before flowering starts to direct energy into the larger cola's. I guess the proper question here is why one wouldnt use a flowering clone? I have seen products out there that boast that they stimulate branching. Lol.... why spend money on that when massive branching is simply a few clips away? Let me give you an example. I am currently growing a scrog with a single plant on each side. The screens are 3'x3'. I have 112 holes to be filled in each screen. Out of the 224 holes only 24 do not have a budsite in them. I counted the budsites on one half of one screen and came up with 62 so far and Im only 23 days into flowering so far. I've done seed grows in this fashion and never come up with the amount of sites I get with flowering clones. Another great application for the flowering clone is growing outdoors. I gave thirty of these little jewels to an outdoor cultivator a few years back. All the plants stayed low and got super bushy. To avoid detection a small profile plant is ideal for outdoor cultivators. Try this method once and I imagine you will never take a vegging clone again. 

What is the best method to grow these clones? 
I prefer a Scrog (screen of green) but alot of people out there use them for the natural way of growing. These clones are just plain old effective no mater which way you grow. They can even be used in the SOG (sea of green) method. Flowering clones in this application will grow straight up and form a nice large cola about 14-18 inches long if started into flowering at less than 6inches. Hydro bubblers, ebb n flo, turbotank, coco or soil these babies rock. 

How do I take a Flowering Clone?
Just as you would any other clone. No special handling is needed here. Treat the clones as you would any other. Cut, scrap, dip and then into the medium. Is this your first time taking cloning? Have no fear. Just jump in there and clip away at them. Take a few more clones than you expect to use. This way if a few fail, you will have enough to get started. There are numerous guides and how to threads at this site to help you with the details (use the search tool to find what you need). I often times see new gardeners that are apprehensive about taking clones but these fears are quickly taken away with a little hands on experience. You have to find a system that works for you and stick with it. Remember the old saying, if it aint broke dont fix it. Well, that applies in cloning. Once you find what works for you stay with it. 

How long do they take to root? 
These clones usually are a little slower to regenerate but not to bad. I average about 14days till I start to see roots coming out the bottom of the rockwool cubes. That time will vary a little it seems with different strains. Some of them take forever and some root quickly. The clones should stay perky and upright. A small flo right above the humidity dome is all they need for light. Remove the humidity dome at least once a day to allow some fresh air inside. Do not walk off and forget about it. They will die quickly if left in the open air to long without a root system to support them. If the plants begin to wilt while the hood is off. This tells you that they have not formed roots yet. They still rely on the humidity to support their needs. Also, keep an eye out for new growth forming. Once it starts to emerge you have roots forming and the plant is responding well to its environment. Once I see roots starting to poke out the bottom I remove the paper and sink them into whatever medium I'm using. I normally will not wait for many roots to show. Once they show a few roots they can be transfered.The mature clone will start to throw out unserated leaves at first and it kinda looks a little odd. Not to worry though. Right behind the unserated leaves will emerge the normal leaf sets. Once they start to come around you will see the branching ability of these clones. Sometimes its best to at least tie down some main branches to promote a wider plant. Multiple cola's will form from these tie downs. A week prior to flowering a pruning session happens and once more at the two week period of flowering. You have to remember to leave yourself a few nice clones to be taken in the third week. 

What mixture of nutrients do I use for these clones?
This may be a debateable item but this is what I do. I use a one gallon milk jug and keep it just for clones. I let the chlorine burn off first. Then add a capful of bloom, capful of B1 complex, capful of h2o2 and one half teaspoon of Dark Energy. I then soak the rockwool cubes in the solution overnite and then select my clones when the lamps come on in the morning. Since I've started using this mixture I have had minimal yellowing in the clones and the sucesss rate has been better. 

Warmth is Key! 
Important to remember that a little warmth for the new cuttings helps them along. I place my small container on top of a towel that rests upon a normal household heating pad on the low setting. This extra warmth not only keeps the new cuttings warm and cozy. It also makes the dome sweat keeping it damp constantly. I always add a small amount of mixture mentioned above to the rocks below. Then its time to sit back and wait. Dont ya hate that part? lol. 

Will these clones improve my yeild?
Lol.... compaired to topping and fimming yes this will improve your harvest and make it happen faster. I truely do not think Im going out on a limb here (lol). When I say they will improve your grows I can say from experience that if done correctly it will without a doubt. When you top a plant everything stops. With a flowering clone that never happens. Never a slowdown. Its full tilt boogie from the time they start to regenerate till harvest time.


The pictures below speak volumes for the clones. I've been using them for a long time now and well, I just cant see another way of getting this much out of a plant. Give it a try and see for yourself. Have fun and stay safe, greenmonster714

Team NaturesHigh Rocks
Attached Images
update 004.jpg (152.0 KB, 2429 views)
trans 002.jpg (84.9 KB, 2462 views)
Apr25003a.JPG (83.4 KB, 2779 views)


----------



## dirk d (May 4, 2011)

i actually tried this out a few harvests back. took some cuttings from around 3-4 weeks and the clones were throwing shoots everywhere. fim'ing and topping didnt even come close to how many branches were everywhere. took a little longer to root and revert back to veg but man it was impressive.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Saerimmner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently growing & smoking my way through as many different strains as I can to find my favs for my own mother plant stock for future clone grows for my own tastes/needs, there are so many strains out there and I'm gonna try as many of them as I can in my ongoing quest for my "holy grail" strains for my collection, and only the more rarer and more potent strains though . I'll only grow regular seed too as I want genetically stable females that will stand the test of time and take years of cloning abuse too, I also plan on doin a few 'lil breeding hacks of my own too to create something new myself in the future maybe... I have a real passion for mari, I just love it, all I want to do is be part of it's future..... whatever that may be.
> ...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 5, 2011)

Thanx RB and of corse I don't mind bro, esp' with info like that . I did notice some crazy branching from my OG#18Skunk re-veg clones from last round, this pic says it all really...





Better than any topping job you can possibly do too, they just take a while to get re-veggin again though.  But the results are great and I didn't notice any difference in potency smoke wise from this clone to the seed mother either.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> THESkunkMunkie said:
> 
> 
> > hehe gd man, well if you ever find a pure indica that can skullfuck an elephant in 30seconds flat hit me up lmao
> ...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

from whut i see and read the killing fields f1 was kinda thin in the cola next to the f2, and the f2 is the basis for the f3 as the f1 for the f2, so in that respect u cant go wrong, plus they claim they have a 70% blue pheno ratio, yes yes yes ....i love colorful plants....(ya ya for those of u who r saying we can read it for our selfs, well so can i)...now as for the other let me see,, the jack hammer sounds like it will turn into to a cola monster and both sound dank a hell.... fawk it can u do both???????????


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Saerimmner said:
> 
> 
> > Will do, I want a killer indica myself but I'm still searching atm... Herijuana & KO Kush from Sannie, Anesthesia from Breeders Choice and Double Koosh from Motarebel all look promising to me >>> http://www.sanniesshop.com/
> ...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 5, 2011)

Yeah lol these KF & JH are satty dom strains RB mate, I was just naming a few indi strains I've been lookin at that are supposed to be real "couch lock" strains, the KO Kush is deffo gonna be making an apperence here at some point . And I only have space for 10 seedlings atm and want all of one strain going instead of doin 5 of each as I'm wanting the best selection out of 10 for mothers per strain. I'm thinkin on doin the KF first tbh.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

so whats been your favourites so far that you have grown?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats been your favourites so far that you have grown?


So far ~ Powergreen - local clone only strain from round here. I did it on my first ever "full set up"grow with a mate when I used to grow cash crops for him in my old place 5 years ago (taught me most of what I know now too), we did one run with it and then could never get hold of it again and I've not seen or smoked any since either. OG#18Skunk, BlackJack and Tahoe OGK are 3 more I liked a lot too, and all the others I've grown so far have been pretty forgettable tbh, and the Tahoe is the only one thats made me want to keep hold of for a mother so far too. But this strain hunt I'm on has only just got proper underway now so expect this list to grow.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 7, 2011)

Flowering Room _(Garden)_ ~ 06/05/11
 











_Nutrients/Additives used this week ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~ E.C.- 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0. Hand fed._

_




_
_^^ GS-OG. from left to right ~ "Rose", "Daisy" and "Berta"_

x3 -* Grape Stomper OG *~ Day 14 for my 3 big beefy ladies, who've now been given names and are showing great girth and structure and flowers are starting to form now. Both Daisy & Berta have more of a tighter node spacing than Rose does and all 3 have a sleightly different look to them too. All the other GS-OG's I had turned out to be males even the 2 that were still in veg so thats 7 males binned & 3 females to run is the ratio I've ended up with.















_^^ GS-OG ~ "Rose"_




















_^^ GS-OG ~ "Daisy"_




















_^^ GS-OG ~ "Berta"_

x6 - *Sour Hazy Jones* ~ Day 14 and wow what a stretch on these bitches!! 4 of these have doubled in size/height in just 7 days, one of my other SHJ's is gonna be the same but she's a week behind these. But one out the 6 has stayed low in height and has much thicker branches too, I've cloned her and also named her "Lyla", I also have a couple of clones from the stretchy ones too. 6 females to run and 5 males binned is the ratio.






























_^^ SHJ ~ stretchy ladies!!_










_^^ SHJ ~ "Lyla"_

x1 - *Bubba Love* ~ In flower 3 days now and I've supercropped to make 4 main tops. Still to confirm sex though, fingers crossed.















_^^ Bubba Love_


​


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 8, 2011)

So on 06/05 I put another 10 seeds in for germ'. The new strain I'm now doin along with my others is a pack of ~ Killing Fields F3 (reg') from Sannie, for more info' on this satty dom strain see their site >>> http://www.sanniesshop.com/killing-fields-f2.html
And today 08/05 all 10 have cracked and are in pots now waiting for them to properly sprout.up. Stay tuned for more updates!!...


----------



## xebeche (May 8, 2011)

OK, I'm subd her for the sannies kf...and of course will watch the others, too. Happy hunting...


----------



## matatan (May 9, 2011)

hey skunk i just went back to the first page to see your lighting and saw that you said you were gonna make videos on ur youtube channel and your youtube channel doesnt exist! what happened?
also your flower room, you said you have intake/extraction fans. can you, when you have time explain how your ducting is laid out? starts here, then fan, then hood, then out, carbon filter out, ect... 
im currently torn on what im going to do, i dont no if im going to build myself a growroom or just get a tent. proper ventilation will be an extremely important factor in both but def if i build my own room, which is the side im leaning towards. i like creating something out of nothing, and the room with the garden i think will make me so fucking happy like look, i created this..... aaaaaaaaa cant wait

ok so yea again any info will be greatly appr!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> hey skunk i just went back to the first page to see your lighting and saw that you said you were gonna make videos on ur youtube channel and your youtube channel doesnt exist! what happened?
> also your flower room, you said you have intake/extraction fans. can you, when you have time explain how your ducting is laid out? starts here, then fan, then hood, then out, carbon filter out, ect...
> im currently torn on what im going to do, i dont no if im going to build myself a growroom or just get a tent. proper ventilation will be an extremely important factor in both but def if i build my own room, which is the side im leaning towards. i like creating something out of nothing, and the room with the garden i think will make me so fucking happy like look, i created this..... aaaaaaaaa cant wait
> 
> ok so yea again any info will be greatly appr!!!


I had issues with a major risk to my security on my old yt channel earlier this year mate so I made a new one once all was sorted, there's a link to my new channel on pg2 of this thread . I'm KushMunkie over on yt.
And my flower room ventilation I've taken a few pic's of to show you how it's set up....





^^ Here's what my pics don't usually show lol, the upper half of my flower room.





^^ My intake fan is pulling air in from outside through this boarded up window here, the window is left slieghtly open to let air in and from outside, this window looks just the same as any other window too, my room can not be seen at all and from outside you'd never guess whats goin on in here either lol.










^^ My carbon filter is suspended from the middle of the ceiling as is my extraction fan bolted directly in. lol I need a new filter cover too....





^^ Ducting from the extraction fan is then fed up & out of the room here into the loft space.





^^ Both fans are controlled by this, which turns the fans power/pull/drag up or down depending on room temp's, i.e. the warmer it is the faster they run, more cooler air then they power down. all automatic at the temp it's set at. 

For more info see this link >>> http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=231&subCategoryID=231&productID=1116

I used to use a grow tent but found them very resricting as height can be an issue with them and now I'm using a full room I'd never go back tbh.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 9, 2011)

xebeche said:


> OK, I'm subd her for the sannies kf...and of course will watch the others, too. Happy hunting...


Thanx for stoppin by bro!! I'm lookin forwards to seein how these KF's go, I've also got seeds for Sannies ~ Jack Hammer too. I've heard a lot of good things about Sannie & crew and wanted to see for myself what his gear is like. Big up's to Racerboy for putting me onto them, thanx again Bro!!


----------



## Truth B Known (May 9, 2011)

awesome bro, lookin great, nice new cracked seeds!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 9, 2011)

welll constructed grow room brother....wow......wish i had the space


----------



## matatan (May 9, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I had issues with a major risk to my security on my old yt channel earlier this year mate so I made a new one once all was sorted, there's a link to my new channel on pg2 of this thread . I'm KushMunkie over on yt.
> And my flower room ventilation I've taken a few pic's of to show you how it's set up....
> 
> 
> ...


 ?? i cant see the pics


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 9, 2011)

I definitely need some more space.. I can't wait to have a set up like that. Keep up the good work Munkie!!


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 9, 2011)

SM i;de add rep if it would let me.....................

word TC, shit is tight right........dude has it down....


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 9, 2011)

Hell yea.. I'm learning a lot just by following his grows


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 9, 2011)

you will man u will...follw a few...shit come past mine if u like.....links in the sig......luv support and a lil following........


ThaConspiracy said:


> Hell yea.. I'm learning a lot just by following his grows


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 9, 2011)

Your both on the right track with your grows guy's, I started off small growing with/for a mate with only a tent & 2nd hand lights, ballasts, fans, etc and my op here has grown along the way and I upgraded as the years have passed, it's been a long & costly road to get where I am now too but it's been really worth it for the results I've been getting. 
There's a lot of good people on here I know of that are all in it just for the love of growing fine dank mari  I'm still learning a lot myself tbh as I've only got 6 years (now) of experience myself. 
The best tip I can give to you is give your ladies a lot of love & attention, your time is their time and try to surround them in good vibes as Soma teaches ~ "Grow with the heart" and keep them in a steady enviroment too of corse. Keep things simple 
Thanx for the + comments fella's, this is why I love the community here and keep coming back, just wish we could burn through a few oz's of dank strains  together I'm gonna rep you all when RIU lets me, gotta share more love around first


----------



## matatan (May 10, 2011)

hell yea. i started my first grow in october 2010, so i have about 7 months at this and i truly believe i found my calling. i fucking love this. all jokes aside i can sit here and look at grow journals all day, no actually i have looked at journals all day lol. but now im more selective as to whom i follow. love the riu fam, great stuff!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 10, 2011)

matatan said:


> hell yea. i started my first grow in october 2010, so i have about 7 months at this and i truly believe i found my calling. i fucking love this. all jokes aside i can sit here and look at grow journals all day, no actually i have looked at journals all day lol. but now im more selective as to whom i follow. love the riu fam, great stuff!


I'm the same mate, I love to watch our mari grow and to see how other people are doin things in their op's. My whole life now is all about growing/smokin mari. But my wife says I spend too much time with the ladies lol She's my real lifes passion though, I just don't tell her enough tbh. She doesn't smoke herself but she never stops me from smokin or ever complains about it either, she just limits my seed budget lol. and she hates it when I talk about herb all the time too, so RIU is a good place for me to be with other peeps who want to talk herb as much as I do.


----------



## lorax101 (May 11, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm the same mate, I love to watch our mari grow and to see how other people are doin things in their op's. My whole life now is all about growing/smokin mari. But my wife says I spend too much time with the ladies lol She's my real lifes passion though, I just don't tell her enough tbh. She doesn't smoke herself but she never stops me from smokin or ever complains about it either, she just limits my seed budget lol. and she hates it when I talk about herb all the time too, so RIU is a good place for me to be with other peeps who want to talk herb as much as I do.


Heh, know what ya mean. The reason I started a journal and hanging out here is because the wife was sick of hearing me talk about the different methods of growing and all that. We smoke it together all the time and shes proud of what I grow, but she doesn't care for me talking about it 24/7. That's why I love the internet.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 11, 2011)

thanx man.........that was a dank post.........glad i could be here...........and for the record u the shit....................BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........Shit i'de bet they r all happy to share it all with u bro.....well done thus far...........keep it up........real


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your both on the right track with your grows guy's, I started off small growing with/for a mate with only a tent & 2nd hand lights, ballasts, fans, etc and my op here has grown along the way and I upgraded as the years have passed, it's been a long & costly road to get where I am now too but it's been really worth it for the results I've been getting.
> There's a lot of good people on here I know of that are all in it just for the love of growing fine dank mari  I'm still learning a lot myself tbh as I've only got 6 years (now) of experience myself.
> The best tip I can give to you is give your ladies a lot of love & attention, your time is their time and try to surround them in good vibes as Soma teaches ~ "Grow with the heart" and keep them in a steady enviroment too of corse. Keep things simple
> Thanx for the + comments fella's, this is why I love the community here and keep coming back, just wish we could burn through a few oz's of dank strains  together I'm gonna rep you all when RIU lets me, gotta share more love around first


----------



## Truth B Known (May 12, 2011)

what up?! for everyone on this awesome thread! 

let it play thru, it get's super groove'n..  

[video=youtube;0rOz2izsXN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rOz2izsXN8[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys all is flowering fine here but i've some sad news  im gonna be offline a while from today as my l/t is fucked up again!! the keyboard is totaled lol and wont type and i cant upload any pics or anything either so it's off for repair and i'll be out for the next 10 days or so at least ....i'm typing with the on screen kb atm real pain lol.
i will be back as soon as i can fellas just didn't want to leave you all hanging and i'll catch up with you all soon as...
Keep 'em frosty & green, we'll speak soon.
Munkie


----------



## Truth B Known (May 13, 2011)

take care bro see u soon


----------



## matatan (May 13, 2011)

thanx for the heads up! hope everything stays green


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

Well hope your back soon fella


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 14, 2011)

thanx for the heads and not juss going ........good lookin homes


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guys all is flowering fine here but i've some sad news  im gonna be offline a while from today as my l/t is fucked up again!! the keyboard is totaled lol and wont type and i cant upload any pics or anything either so it's off for repair and i'll be out for the next 10 days or so at least ....i'm typing with the on screen kb atm real pain lol.
> i will be back as soon as i can fellas just didn't want to leave you all hanging and i'll catch up with you all soon as...
> Keep 'em frosty & green, we'll speak soon.
> Munkie


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 18, 2011)

Bump.... Just cause he gone for a while we can still keep this thread at the top


----------



## creaster (May 19, 2011)

you would have to m8 see i pop in to look at the forest and you pop out 
hope you get it sorted soon skunky >>> PM me or leave note on my profile page when you back
till then have a good one m8


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2011)

ahh, glad i stumbled upon this thread skunk as i was getting ready to send you a pm and ask if all was well in your world as i haven't seen you on in a few now, and well, i simply don't like to see people i care about disapear without a trace.. glad to hear that you're ok and it's only computer problems as they can be fixed rather easily..
been seeing a lot of people going mia lately.. i know all about the defection to the other site, so i'm not talking about those people, but rather a few others that i was kinda close to on here have simply vanished lately as well..
i haven't seen nor heard from wyteberrywidow in god only knows how long.. that is soo not like him to not be on here almost more than i am, lol.. but for reals, love him or hate him, i just don't like to see anyone vanish from the site without a trace or anything like that.. being the risk that all of us face daily, i kinda look out for each other and like to know that things are kosher.. it's fine if someone decides to stop growing or what have you, just keep those that care and look out for you know about it so that we are not all worried about you and shit..
sorry for the rant skunk, just been worried about you lately, and a few other people, and had to vent, and i know you never seem to mind my rambles, lol.. glad you're ok though skunk, and i await your return as i'm sure many other people do as well..


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 24, 2011)

defecting to where no good......dont care for censorship but i'll be around here........ where has WBW gone i was wondering too.........Skunk come back and bless us with some dankness homes......and a good ass update..............hope all is well brotha


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

Hey fellas got my l/t back today!! Thanx for all the messages too , it's nice to see I was missed but I'm back now and I'm gonna have to catch up with you all very soon 

I'm gonna upload & post some pic's for y'all now.... I'm now at Day #39 and have both good & not so good news to update you all on....


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome Back Munkie!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

_^^ Flower room ~ 24/05
_
This is how things are looking here!! All coming along well now apart from one GS-OG ("Rose") which has thrown out hermie nanners on one of the main colas!! _(see below)_ Shes now been binned off as I don't waste time on hermies anymore as they're not worth trying to save imo when I can just carry on anyways... It's disappointing to find this happen esp when everything else is still flowering fine & normal!? Maybe it's just a hermie trait in that one pheno?? I'm not sure tbh but I'm now keeping a closer eye on the other two as they have me worried. Everythings been kept dialed in here too in reguards to feeding & ph levels and temp's, etc, and no light leaks either I've double checked!! With none of the others showing any hermie signs it's got me confused tbh ....






_^^ Sour Hazy Jones_






_^^ Grape Stomper OG ~ "Daisy" (left) & "Berta" (right)_





_^^ Grape Stomper OG ~ "Daisy" _





_^^ Grape Stomper OG ~ "Berta" _





















_^^ Grape Stomper OG ~ "Rose" Hermie nanners

_Nutrients feed levels ~

Week #3 - _CANNA Coco A+B, CannaBoost, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~_* E.C. - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0*
Week #4 - _CANNA Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~_* E.C. - 1.8, ph - 5.9/6.0*
Week #5 - _CANNA Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Canna Mono - Nitrogen & Calcium and Superthrive ~_* E.C. - 1.9, ph - 5.9/6.0*

I'm gonna have a new update vid up on my yt channel soon, just gonna film & edit it now, speak soon


----------



## dirk d (May 24, 2011)

sorry about the nanners man that sucks. i was checking out my dp blueberry and noticed what looked like seeds developing. checked the entire rack and didnt see anything out of the ordinary and im about 37 or so days in flower as well. what happens if you just cut the nanners?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> sorry about the nanners man that sucks. i was checking out my dp blueberry and noticed what looked like seeds developing. checked the entire rack and didnt see anything out of the ordinary and im about 37 or so days in flower as well. what happens if you just cut the nanners?


You can pick them out if you want to carry the plant on, but they may return at any time once shown to be a hermie in my exp with hermies it's better to get rid as soon as they show nanners tbh and DP Blueberry has a tendency to throw nanners as DP fems are notorious for it from what I've been reading about them, sorry to hear your having the same issue too mate.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (May 24, 2011)

Those bananas don't look too bad... I would have kept it myself just because I like to see different phenotypes...you never know if that was _the one_...lol...

They look good though, including Rose. How are they smelling? My GSxOG have been stinking like grapes since they started vegging really.

Sour Hazy Jones got a bit stretched it seems...how are the buds looking/smelling though? Mine all turned out male...but I kept one for pollen anyway (along with a GSxOG male). Sour Hazy Jones x Deadhead, SHJ x (GSxOG), (GSxOG) x Deadhead are all about to be conceived!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Those bananas don't look too bad... I would have kept it myself just because I like to see different phenotypes...you never know if that was _the one_...lol...
> 
> They look good though, including Rose. How are they smelling? My GSxOG have been stinking like grapes since they started vegging really.
> 
> Sour Hazy Jones got a bit stretched it seems...how are the buds looking/smelling though? Mine all turned out male...but I kept one for pollen anyway (along with a GSxOG male). Sour Hazy Jones x Deadhead, SHJ x (GSxOG), (GSxOG) x Deadhead are all about to be conceived!


Thanx bro, Rose showing nanners was a big disappointment but it's long gone now lol but her clones however are with a friend so I'll see if it happens again with my mate growing them in his set up, the smells from the GS-OG's I have left are quite funky with hints of grapes & citrus mixed very inviting smells. And yeah my SHJ's have gone crazy with the stretch!! They've stopped gaining in height now at over 6"ft (inc pot), But I'm not worried as they're covered in bud sites with nice node spacing too all along the main branches so they're gonna yeild very well, 1 pheno of the SHJ (Lyla) has stayed pretty low in height though you'll get a better view of things in my next vid which I'm gonna post here when I've edited it all together later on. Sucks that yours were males mate but those strain combos you have planned sound good, I'll look forwards to see your grow. I've been too busy today to really take some good bud pics but I'll get some snaped soon.


----------



## creaster (May 24, 2011)

glad to see you back,sorted,and posting m8
its always a shame to find a hermie in the garden
hope its the last one you find for some time to come (we all live in hope )


----------



## Maik (May 24, 2011)

Really, really disappointed to see those sacs that developed. Herms are my most hated thing. We will definitely replace your pack and help you out in anyway possible.

Very unfortunate to see herms in people's gardens. My last flower room was completely pollinated by some seeds I was testing out for a friend. Set me back at least three months. Hopefully, the nanners were not genetically related but perhaps had something to do with one-time environmental issues (since I know your gardens dialed in). Those clones your friend has hold the key as to whether or not the pheno is genetically prone to produce pollen sacs.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2011)

that daisy is looking like she is waiting explodall looking good.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

creaster said:


> glad to see you back,sorted,and posting m8
> its always a shame to find a hermie in the garden
> hope its the last one you find for some time to come (we all live in hope )


Thanx Creaster bro, the hermie is a crying shame but I carefully bagged it up & pulled it out the moment I saw the nanners so it shouldn't have pollinated, so no real harm done here. Just a disappointment is all.



Maik said:


> Really, really disappointed to see those sacs that developed. Herms are my most hated thing. We will definitely replace your pack and help you out in anyway possible.
> 
> Very unfortunate to see herms in people's gardens. My last flower room was completely pollinated by some seeds I was testing out for a friend. Set me back at least three months. Hopefully, the nanners were not genetically related but perhaps had something to do with one-time environmental issues (since I know your gardens dialed in). Those clones your friend has hold the key as to whether or not the pheno is genetically prone to produce pollen sacs.


Thanx Maik and maybe... if it is enviromental as you say mate we'll see if the same thing happens to the SHJ I've moved into Rose's old position today, I'll keep you honestly informed on how things go in the coming weeks bro. And I already sent you a pm over on GGG forum. Also I'll keep you updated on how Rose's clones turn out too for sure. My mates a decent grower and grows in soil too so we'll see how they go . Hermies are a real heartache tbh 



genuity said:


> that daisy is looking like she is waiting explodall looking good.


Thanx mate  I can't wait to see 'em blow up too, I've selected Daisy's clones out for mother plant keepers a few weeks ago now and I'm glad I did, she's looking to be the bigger yeilder of the 2.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 24, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/9I1D0toofiE[/video]






Finally got a new vid up!! Linky to my yt channel >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/KushMunkie


----------



## kevin murphy (May 25, 2011)

nice vids and page on youtube pal.....


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 25, 2011)

nice to have u back bud...........i know im a lil late but i have been bizzy wth the new pup....ttys i hope


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice vids and page on youtube pal.....


Thanx mate, 



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> nice to have u back bud...........i know im a lil late but i have been bizzy wth the new pup....ttys i hope


Hey Real, I got my l/t back yesterday at last, I'll catch up with you soon bro. You got a new pup, sweet I love dogs... what breed?? I've got a 9 month old englishbull/staffy X pup and a 6 year old manchester terrier aka "toy doberman" myself.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 26, 2011)

got me a babie pitty...........................pure blood.....sweetest lil dude...............................


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 26, 2011)

I saw the pic's in your thread mate, he's gorgous. They have a bed rep though that breed with a lot of people, not me though lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 27, 2011)

So I'm gonna start and split up my strains into seperate posts again...






_^^ GS-OG ~ "Daisy" (left) & "Berta" (right) _

After the issues with "Rose" I've been on high alert the last few days and have done extra checks around my room for any enviro' related problems that could've caused the nanners and everything is fine here and running to standard - no light leaks, hot spots, etc... Anyways "Daisy" & "Berta" are still coming along strong, showing good signs of whats to come. "Daisy" looks like she's gonna be the yeilder while "Berta" looks to be the more frosty of the two. Both smell amazing, with a dom' stink of sweet grape taking over when I'm near them. 
_Nutrients/Additives  _ _
*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen & Calcium, Superthrive. *_*Temp's ~ 26c-28c (day), 18+ (night)
*_* 
Feed levels -
Week#1 ~ E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 - N & Cal ~ No "Boost" & no PK
Week#2 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost, N & Cal" , no PK 
Week#3 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost", N & Cal. no PK -
Week#4 ~ E.C - 1.8, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & PK, N & Cal
Week#5 ~ E.C - 1.9, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & PK, N & Cal 
Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive i've used all through weeks 1-5.*_

*Also they're lovin the extra nitrogen & calcium I've been giving them too and they're holding nicely with no signs of any diff's appearing on the leaves either.*




































_^^ GS-OG ~ "Berta" 









































^^ GS-OG "Daisy" 

_


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 27, 2011)

This plant has really taken off now, size is very big and she has strong stalks and massive thick indica leaves too, I can't wait to see this girl proper fill out. I still haven't come up with a suitable name for her yet though, any ideas fella's?? 
*Nutrients/Additives   
CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen & Calcium, Superthrive. Temp's ~ 26c-28c (day), 18+ (night)
 
Feed levels -
Week#1 ~ E.C- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 - N & Cal ~ No "Boost" & no PK
Week#2 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost, N & Cal" , no PK 
Week#3 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost", N & Cal. half dose - PK 
Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive i've used all through weeks 1-3.*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 27, 2011)

_^^ SHJ @ Day 42, tall phenos _

Finally these have now stopped gaining in height, three now stand at just over 6"ft tall (inc pot)!! The long, tall and thin branches are covered in bud sites from top to bottom and are just covered in frosty crystals, I love the leaf shape on these lanky/tall gorgous sexy satty ladies too. The plants have stretched some and I wasn't quite expecting this much tbh lol so I didn't supercrop as much as I should have done really, but I have one now at 31 days in that I was prepared for so I SC'd & tied down the branches as much as possible with the space I have _(see pic's below) _. Also I've had to tie up a few branches with string to the room walls to keep them from falling over & to keep them under the lights.
The shorter pheno "Lyla" still remains short and stocky but her Buds/colas are much more dense and have a good calyx to leaf ratio too. This strain is really starting to get proper stinky now too, I've had to change my filter now (which needed changing anyways lol) cos I could smell them down the street!! Don't want to draw any attention to myself lol. Has a complex sour sort of lemony stink I can't quite put my finger on.

*Also they're lovin the extra nitrogen & calcium I've been giving them too and they're holding nicely with no signs of any diff's appearing on the leaves either.
*

*Nutrients/Additives   
CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen & Calcium, Superthrive. Temp's ~ 26c-28c (day), 18+ (night)
 
Feed levels -
Week#1 ~ E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 - N & Cal ~ No "Boost" & no PK
Week#2 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost, N & Cal" , no PK 
Week#3 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost", N & Cal. no PK -
Week#4 ~ E.C - 1.8, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & PK, N & Cal
Week#5 ~ E.C - 1.9, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & PK, N & Cal 
Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive i've used all through weeks 1-5.


























^^ SHJ @ Day 42, tall pheno buds/colas





















^^ SHJ @ 31 Days































^^ SHJ @ Day 42, "Lyla" 
*


----------



## matatan (May 27, 2011)

looking excellent skunk! that hazy jones is a tall stretchy sexy lady! how long did you veg her? and how tall was she when she went into flower? i got a super lemon haze seedling going and she cannot be 6ft tall, only have a 7ft ceiling.

grapestomper looks like a heavy heavy yielder, they already look plump, cant imagine what they look like when its ripe... good stuff!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 28, 2011)

Thanx bro and the stretch I got on these was down to a pheno trait in this perticular strain imo, flower them at about a foot tall and LST and supercrop before the 14th day into 12/12 to keep them lower in height, they probably won't grow too big though I tried SLH a while ago mate and mine didn't have much stretch at all, also a few hermied on me and all got seeded along with 2 other GHSC strains I had in alongside them at the same time - King Kush & Church (I fell for the hype there big time when I first got online last year lol) - 5 weeks in too... x12 plants total seeded and most plants had full on ball sacks mainly the Church & SLH that f**ked me right up, so I didn't finish them but a Dinafem Blue Widow I had in though was hermie free but seeded all the others spoiled it. My old set up was much smaller than where I am now but was just as dialed in, it's why I hate fem using fem seeds myself. I had to move my op due to a major security risk at my old place to where it is now and best part is my new set up is much bigger now so it was really a blessing I had to move lol.
Sorry I'm rambling mate but I'm baked.... here's some pic's of my SHJ's when I first put them in my flowering room I didn't SC the first lot I put in, but I can cope with 6"ft plants here so wasn't too worried tbh...


----------



## matatan (May 29, 2011)

i will never complain about your ramblings! the more info the better imo lol.
thanx for the heads up on ghsc, i am leaning toward no more fem seeds as well, i have a dp blueberry fem on its first week of flower and i have my fingers crossed hoping it doesnt hermy. i didnt do the research on the strain before i bought it.. fail, on my part.. but its all good its a learning experience. now my slh is more than likely the last fem seeds i will buy. 

have you checked out attitudes june promo btw?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
along with cali connects buy any pack get 10 free jedi kush reg seeds, to me, is a must buy! lol.
i really want to try that tahoe but the 10+ weeks of flower wont be beneficial to want i want to do. blackwater, 8-weeks, seems like the choice for me, high yield, bag appeal and good smoke.

shj look like they were like 6 inches from the pot, they really did stretch


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 30, 2011)

Yeah mate I saw the new promo at the 'tude and if Jodie don't come with the bike it's not worth bothering with imo lol, the freebies don't really entice me either tbh as I usually just give 'em away anyways. And that bike is just awful too lol. As for Jedi Kush I'm a member on the CC forum and am getting a pack to grow out in exchange for doin a full grow/smoke report on the strain, to be posted over on the CC forum and on here too of corse.
The 10+ week flower time on my Tahoe OG was just me taking it as far as 70 days to see just how strong it really was, my clones I chopped at 65 days and the Bud is just as potent bro.... different phenos will run different harvest times the more SFV phenos will be ready for around 9 weeks. Don't let the flower times and yeild rates that breeders give make your descision when you buy new seeds as they're mainly just guidlines anyways. My DH was ready for chop at 53 days for example when the breeders notes said 9 weeks. 
Good luck with your grow mate if the worst happens, use it as a learning exp', it's heartbreaking I know but it will make you a better grower from it believe me.... And I have seen people have hermie free fem seed grows, just try to do your best is all you can do.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 30, 2011)

looking really good them lad..keep up the good work ill be coming back lol...


----------



## matatan (May 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah mate I saw the new promo at the 'tude and if Jodie don't come with the bike it's not worth bothering with imo lol, the freebies don't really entice me either tbh as I usually just give 'em away anyways. And that bike is just awful too lol. As for Jedi Kush I'm a member on the CC forum and am getting a pack to grow out in exchange for doin a full grow/smoke report on the strain, to be posted over on the CC forum and on here too of corse.
> The 10+ week flower time on my Tahoe OG was just me taking it as far as 70 days to see just how strong it really was, my clones I chopped at 65 days and the Bud is just as potent bro.... different phenos will run different harvest times the more SFV phenos will be ready for around 9 weeks. Don't let the flower times and yeild rates that breeders give make your descision when you buy new seeds as they're mainly just guidlines anyways. My DH was ready for chop at 53 days for example when the breeders notes said 9 weeks.
> Good luck with your grow mate if the worst happens, use it as a learning exp', it's heartbreaking I know but it will make you a better grower from it believe me.... And I have seen people have hermie free fem seed grows, just try to do your best is all you can do.


whats the CC forums? lucky you, free beans..... i gotta move to a mj state.....

as for the tahoe, on the 6th when the promo begins i will go with my gut as to which i pick. now im back leaning toward the tahoe over anything else, quality. quality, quality.


----------



## creaster (May 31, 2011)

hi skunky
straight up m8 ur the don!!!
loved the new utube vids keep em comin
ur plants starting to frost up real nice on you aswell m8
and the ladies look so healthy -- there so GREEEEEEEN 
top man!! -- top job!! your love for the plants shows in there health m8 

P.S this thread is my first sub m8


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking really good them lad..keep up the good work ill be coming back lol...


Lad??.. Bro I'm 28 lol, Thanx though, are you in the UK too mate?? I'm gonna catch up on your thread laters 



matatan said:


> whats the CC forums? lucky you, free beans..... i gotta move to a mj state.....
> 
> as for the tahoe, on the 6th when the promo begins i will go with my gut as to which i pick. now im back leaning toward the tahoe over anything else, quality. quality, quality.


CC forum is the Cali Connections official forum mate, it's run by Swerve, and most of the seed breeders have their own forums too, Gage Green & Sannie for instance both have their own too, remember Google is your friend , I'm on a few other different forums around the net. I'm looking forwards to seein your Tahoe OG grow too mate.



creaster said:


> hi skunky
> straight up m8 ur the don!!!
> loved the new utube vids keep em comin
> ur plants starting to frost up real nice on you aswell m8
> ...


Thanx mate  you guys here are why I make this place my main home. I put a lot of time, effort and cash into my grows too and it sure does pay off with the results I get. I've been at this 6 years now with a proper set up and things just keep on getting better and I'm learning more with every grow I do too. I still love it as much as I always have done too and don't see myself slowing down anytime soon either 
I'm gonna +Rep you all as soon as RIU lets me too lol, gotta share more love around first though....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 31, 2011)

Also with me being offline I lost count of the actual flowering days I was at!! So my last journal post has been edited with the correct days ~ the GS-OG's and SHJ's were at day 35, sorry for any confusion.
Big changes are gonna be happening here this week too, with more plants goin into my flower room this week. Also the SHJ in the pic's attached has been removed and binned off now!! Not because of any issues or anything though, she was flowering away just fine, it's just that she was too big and too far behind the other SHJ's and was takin up too much space here. That space I want for the other plants I have in my veg closet that are now ready to shine!! I'll update you all more on friday when I get things all proper sorted out here.... I'm still deciding on which strain/s, plants to put in and how many atm . 
And I still need a name for my Bubba Love lady too....


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 31, 2011)

I think you would do alot better with clones. They look good for the age. Thats a high E.C for week 1 imo


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 1, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I think you would do alot better with clones. They look good for the age. Thats a high E.C for week 1 imo


I know I would but clones aren't that easy sourced here where I am, I'm not in the US and it's the same old strains that are around every year around here too anyways, I want to try more variety and seeds are the best way for me to do that. E.C -1.6 for week #1 of flower is fine too they went in at 1.5, and were vegged getting gradual E.C upped as weeks went on, starting at 1.2. Hydro needs a higher E.C and I'm mixing nutes/additives at a light dose too. Having no diff's or ph problems here at all either. I can't see where your seeing a problem tbh.


----------



## dirk d (Jun 1, 2011)

what have you heard about that jedi kush skunk?? was thinking of getting a pack of some cc so i could get it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 1, 2011)

dirk d said:


> what have you heard about that jedi kush skunk?? was thinking of getting a pack of some cc so i could get it.


The new Jedi Kush is ~ Deathstar clone X SFV OGK f5 male, it's from "Team Deathstar" you can find out more here mate >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=465


----------



## bubbanugs (Jun 6, 2011)

i would like to see anyone try and find alphakronik seeds somewhere other than the attitude and an auction site from time to time so i think i would call them elite strains anyway beansly's grows are a joke anyway check his grows out for your self if you want to laugh till you piss your self.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 6, 2011)

All the girls are still coming together nicely here, with the buds/colas really starting to fill out, gain more weight and produce even more frosty thc crystals now. I've binned off a SHJ too due to time/space limits it was using up that I badly needed and now I've put in - x5 ~* SnowDawg2* _(5 week veg from seed)_ and  x2 ~ *Killing Fields F3* _(4 week veg from seed) _as of 3 days ago, still unsexed and not much to see yet till flowering begins really. _(see pics below)_ x2 SD2 and more KF-f3 are still vegging away nicely.
Here's where I'm at with the rest in flower...
*x2 ~ Grape Stomper OG* ~ _Day #45 _
*x5 ~ Sour Hazy Jones ~* _Day #45_
*x1 ~Bubba Love *~ _Day #31_

*Nutrients/Additives used for flower cycle weeks 1-7

*_CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium & Magnesium and Superthrive. 
*Room temp's ~ Day - 25c-28c & Night - 18c+ *
_ 
*Feed levels for flowering weeks ~ for GS-OG & SHJ*
Week#1 ~ E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ N & Cal ~ No "Boost" & no PK_
Week#2 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ just "Boost, N & Cal" , no PK_
Week#3 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ just "Boost", N & Cal. no P_K 
Week#4 ~ E.C - 1.8, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ Boost & PK, N & Cal_
Week#5 ~ E.C - 1.9, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ Boost & PK, N & Cal_
Week#6 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 -_ Boost & Mg, no PK, no N & no Cal_
Week#7 ~ E.C - 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 - _Boost & Cal, no PK, no N & no Mg_
Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive i've used all through weeks 1-7






_^^ x5 ~ SnowDawg2 (back) & x2 Killing Fields F3 (front)_





_^^ x5 ~ SnowDawg2_





_^^ x2 ~ Killing Fields F3_


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 6, 2011)

My Bubba Love is now starting to get very dank now with a sweet dark, earthy smell to her and some interesting looking buds forming too, at day 31 now and they're nice and frosty even the lower buds look good. The main fan leaves have suffered a little damage due to the rooms fan, but it's nothing to worry about.

*Nutrients/Additives 
CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen & Calcium, Superthrive.*

*Feed levels -
Week#1 ~ E.C- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0 - N & Cal ~ No "Boost" & no PK
Week#2 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost, N & Cal" , no PK 
Week#3 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - just "Boost", N & Cal. half dose - PK 
Week#4 ~ E.C - 1.8, ph -5.9/6.0 - Boost & PK, N & Cal. 
Week#5 ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & Cal, no PK & no N
Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive i've used all through weeks 1-5.*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 6, 2011)

Straight sour lemon & limes smells, these are some sexy, frosty, satty ladies. 
























































_^^ Stretchy pheno's

_



































_^^ """ Lyla "_


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 6, 2011)

_^^ "Daisy " (left) & "Berta" (right)

_"Daisy" is my keeper but both these plants are stunning imo and the smells are so inviting too. Had to move things around here and the branches on these are needing extra support now too.



















































_^^ "Berta"

_


















































_^^ " Daisy"_


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2011)

them stomper og's are monster plants,im likeing the looks of them both too,but daisy is beast...keep it up.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 6, 2011)

All them girls looking good. the GS OG is my fav. How tall are them SHJs??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> them stomper og's are monster plants,im likeing the looks of them both too,but daisy is beast...keep it up.





ThaConspiracy said:


> All them girls looking good. the GS OG is my fav. How tall are them SHJs??


Thanx fellas, the GS-OG is one strain I'm really lookin forwards too myself, and the 3 of the tallest SHJ's are over 6"ft (inc pot) now, they stand taller than me!!


----------



## creaster (Jun 7, 2011)

savage grow again m8 lmfao
sorry im a bit late to the thread
keep up the great grow m8 cant wait to see what you pull from this harvest

we got some high times to come bro 
lovin ur work m8


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 7, 2011)

creaster said:


> savage grow again m8 lmfao
> sorry im a bit late to the thread
> keep up the great grow m8 cant wait to see what you pull from this harvest
> 
> ...


Very high times indeed mate, thanx for stopping by it's always good to hear from you. Gonna be a very good yeild from these too, esp from my "Daisy" shes the darling of my flower room atm lol, can't wait to try some Stomper OG myself.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry I ever doubted you


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 9, 2011)

nice grow pal..i love the pics and info on everything..hope all goes through good for ya big rep and subbed...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I'm sorry I ever doubted you


No worries or bad feeling from me mate, thanx for stopping by and be sure not to be a stranger. We share the same love for the sattys  



kevin murphy said:


> nice grow pal..i love the pics and info on everything..hope all goes through good for ya big rep and subbed...


Thanx Kev'  I got loads of strains still to grow through here yet, I'm far from finished mate


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 9, 2011)

The stretch can be a beach! How many times do you water each plant using the coco/perlite mix? From what I understand, coco is a great medium to use and nearly impossible to over water.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> The stretch can be a beach! How many times do you water each plant using the coco/perlite mix? From what I understand, coco is a great medium to use and nearly impossible to over water.


I hand water/feed 1.5 litres to each plant daily, unless it's still fairly damp as I let my medium dry out before watering again and yeah coco/perlite mix is a great hydro medium to use, this current run is my first grow with coco too. I'm really liking it. There is hardly ever any run off in the trays each feeding either.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 10, 2011)

1. What ratio of coco to perlite did you use?
2. What do you use to start your seeds before you transplant them into your coco/perlite mix?
3. What strain can you recommend that is 
a. going to put me to sleep 
b. help me to sleep
c. make me tired
d. all of the above


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jun 10, 2011)

shit skunk i cannot belie i have not checked your shit out sooner nice work my friend those girls are lovely an your right man deff some stretchy pheno plus rep on your grow i loving daisy an lyla any time you want pimp them girls out look me up plus rep my friend nice


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 10, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> 1. What ratio of coco to perlite did you use?
> 2. What do you use to start your seeds before you transplant them into your coco/perlite mix?
> 3. What strain can you recommend that is
> a. going to put me to sleep
> ...


The coco/perlite ratio I use is 70/30%, I start all my seeds first using the paper towel method and then I sow the seed into coco in a small pot when tap roots are about a cm in length to sprout, if you look back to the start of my SD2 seeds post I go into greater detail on my germ method mate >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396995-connoisseur-only-muti-strain-grow-23.html
Also for your sleep needs I have noticed this strain that fits the bill >>> http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html
It's been bred to be a potent indica to K/O and put to sleep the user, the breeder Whazzup is very proud of his strain too and I've read loads of good reviews to back up the claims too.



nothingtodeclare said:


> shit skunk i cannot belie i have not checked your shit out sooner nice work my friend those girls are lovely an your right man deff some stretchy pheno plus rep on your grow i loving daisy an lyla any time you want pimp them girls out look me up plus rep my friend nice


Thanx for stopping by NTD mate, Lyla's clones have already gone out and I've not kept a mother off her myself as I need the space here for more strains goin in very soon now but Daisy is my flower room darling atm and I'm vegging out a mother for clones now. She's easy to grow, covered in thc crystals, stinks gorgeous and is lookin to be quite a yeilder too. You after cuts?? pm me fella


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jun 10, 2011)

no worries subbed now a little late but at least i will be in for the head count


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 10, 2011)

hey skunk having pc issues again, hope to have it right soon........................


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Munkie; I'm going to have to browse through the earlier pages in this thread. I am really digging the coco and I like the fact that you can just plant the germinated seed straight into it.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It is possible to sex them at about 45 days in from seed, but to be 100% sure I veg them out 4-6 weeks then throw them into my flower room and within the first 2 weeks they'll show their sex/pre-flowers, either pistells or lil ball sacks by the stem next to the branch nodes. you can do this safely without the males pollenating everything as they aren't ready to spit any pollen yet. Once the males have been pulled out, I then take 2 clones from each female I have left to veg & keep for mothers. If I like the finished product from the original seed plant I'll keep the clone mother as I'll know then I have a for sure female to work with for future clone grows.


Thanks for the info bro. I've been trying to figure out how to do this exact thing for a minute. I just wasn't sure if I wanted to keep the seed plants as moms or run the clones.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 10, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Thanks Munkie; I'm going to have to browse through the earlier pages in this thread. I am really digging the coco and I like the fact that you can just plant the germinated seed straight into it.


I left you a link in my last post straight to the page with my germination method mate, and I plant direct into the coco once I've got a good sized tap root too, works just like soil really. Like I said it's my first time using coco and I love it!! Best hydro medium I've used for my grow style and I'll be sticking with it for a while now.



NightbirdX said:


> Thanks for the info bro. I've been trying to figure out how to do this exact thing for a minute. I just wasn't sure if I wanted to keep the seed plants as moms or run the clones.


No worries fella, thanx for stoppin by. And imo from clone mothers are easier to manage than from seed mothers mate.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 10, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> hey skunk having pc issues again, hope to have it right soon........................


Shit mate, your havin a run of bad luck with your tech' lately aren't you ~ first your camera lost/stolen, and now your pc is playing up again!? lol mate I hope you get a break & things sorted out soon, I'm missing your updates. Let me know when your back sorted out mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 11, 2011)

thats what i like to hear pal..


THESkunkMunkie said:


> No worries or bad feeling from me mate, thanx for stopping by and be sure not to be a stranger. We share the same love for the sattys
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Kev'  I got loads of strains still to grow through here yet, I'm far from finished mate


----------



## Beansly (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey quick question, SM, why id you add perlite to the coco?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Perlite is typically added to aid in the drainage of your grow medium. 

Munkie: How soon do you start feeding nutrients after you plant your seed into coco?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey quick question, SM, why id you add perlite to the coco?





bongmarley2009 said:


> Perlite is typically added to aid in the drainage of your grow medium.
> 
> Munkie: How soon do you start feeding nutrients after you plant your seed into coco?


Hey fella's, BongMarley got it spot on Beanz, to add better drainage to the coco - there is also a thin layer of hydroton in the bottom of my pots too for even more added ease of drainage. It keeps the coco from retaining too much moisture in it for too long. And I start feeding nutrients at around week #3 from seed when the plants are big enough to take it, starting at ~ E.C.-1.2, ph-5.9/6.0. Nutes mixed in at a lighter dose shedule too. Usually when they're about this size is when I'll introduce them to nutrient feeds mate.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very informative and very much appreciated. I am taking notes bc coco is foreign territory for me and I really would like to use it over soil anyday. When you feed, do you use nutrients everytime or do you alternate...say nutrients 1 day and then the next day just plain water. And do you use the lift the pot method to determine when your plants need to be watered/fed? I'm assuming that those soil moisture probe meters made for soil will not work for coco.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 11, 2011)

No worries mate, I feed/water with nutrient/additive mix from my res' tank everytime as there is not any need to flush untill the last few weeks of your flowering cycle. Coco don't hold nutrients in like soil does so flushing is not really needed unless you overdo the nutrient dose tbh, and it's easy to tell when they need to be watered too as the coco goes dry, kinda like a sponge does when they need watering/feeding again, you can tell by the touch of the medium, I let mine almost run completely dry before watering again.


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

very nice questions bongmarley, i was in the process of asking the same questions lol. 
skunk - i been watching a user on youtube named sublbc he also grows in coco, pure coco tho, and he DOES alternate between nutrient mix and water. i was under the impression, just like what bongmarley said that the medium does get salt build up over time. i guess everyone has there own thing..
i just transplant and started feeding my superlemon haze at day 17 of veg working on its 4th true node, with ppm at 800. i am a bit worried that the ppm is pretty high, but i jus saw your pic, skunk, and mine is maybe just one node smaller than yours, and you start of at 1.2ec which is 840ppm so i think she will be ok.... still gonna keep a close eye on her. also, she is not in coco, she is dwc in 5gallon bucket.

what about the run off? how much do you let run off and do you check the ppm/ec and/or ph of the run off?
also what type of coco are you using?


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

skunk wasup with an update?!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 12, 2011)

nice update info pal..keep up good work lad..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 12, 2011)

matatan said:


> very nice questions bongmarley, i was in the process of asking the same questions lol.
> skunk - i been watching a user on youtube named sublbc he also grows in coco, pure coco tho, and he DOES alternate between nutrient mix and water. i was under the impression, just like what bongmarley said that the medium does get salt build up over time. i guess everyone has there own thing..
> i just transplant and started feeding my superlemon haze at day 17 of veg working on its 4th true node, with ppm at 800. i am a bit worried that the ppm is pretty high, but i jus saw your pic, skunk, and mine is maybe just one node smaller than yours, and you start of at 1.2ec which is 840ppm so i think she will be ok.... still gonna keep a close eye on her. also, she is not in coco, she is dwc in 5gallon bucket.
> 
> ...





matatan said:


> skunk wasup with an update?!


Yeah you should be OK at that starting ppm mate hydro systems can generally cope with higher E.C/ppm's, I go by the E.C. as it was just the way I was taught how tbh .
I'm using CANNA Coco pro + and the full line up of CANNA nutrients/additives for feeding as well as other extra's I use too ~ Superthrive & Bio link +, I'll leave you the links to the CANNA website where there's loads more info about all their products.
Like I said earlier mate this is my first run with coco and I'm not using just straight coco either I've mixed it with 30/20% perlite for a better ease of drainage in the medium as well as an extra layer of hydroton at the base of my pots too. I've hand fed/watered mine here with the nute mix in my res' tank, giving them each 1.5L (daily) when the coco is almost dried out, if it's still pretty moist then I'll leave them to dry out a 'lil more before feeding. I only will flush out at the near end of cycle, unless my plants are showing any diff's/issues with nute overdoses/lockouts etc, tbh I haven't had to at all here as I have not encoutered any major issues with this run. I've found though that they do preffer more Cal' in coco which I've kept on top of here by using the Calcium "mono" additive mixed in with every res change.
I don't really have any run off to cope with either with the amount I water with, and any run off I do get is quickly absorbed back up by the plants by the next day anyways. 
Stay tuned I'm gonna have an update here laters  gonna get some real nice Bud porn pic's with the HPS off  soon.

http://www.canna-uk.com/products


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ So here's how things are looking here, *x2 - Grape Stomper OG* &* x5 - Sour Hazy Jones* are now at Day #51 into flower, all coming together really well and now nearing the end of their life cycles with the main fan leaves starting to loose their lush green colour as I've dropped the nute strength in my res' down and I am gonna start flushing from today now on these ~ E.C.- 1.6, ph 5.6/6.0.* ~ CANNA Coco A+B, Boost & Cal,*_*Rhizotonic, Cannazym and superthrive. *_*no PK, no N & no Mg.







^^ x5 - SnowDawg2 & x2 - Killing Fields f3 (middle)





^^ x2 - **Killing Fields f3 

^^ These have been in my flower room for 9 Days now and the x5 - SnowDawg2's have all been supercropped now they have shown their sex, 4 are female and 1 was male which has now been pulled out and replaced with another SD2 from my veg closet, which has been in now for 2 days. My x2 - Killing Fields f3's have still not shown sex yet properly but I'm pretty confident they're female so I've supercropped these as well. 

**CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium and Superthrive. For the last 9 days ~ ** E.C.- 1.5, ph - 5.9/6.0*






*^^ SnowDawg2, replacement for male SD2 pulled, 2 days in flowering room*





*^^ x2 - **Killing Fields f3 *

**Bubba Love* - Day #37
*






*~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 - Boost & Cal, no PK & no N





















^^ Bubba Love
*
*Room temp's ~ Day - 25c-28c & Night - 18c+*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ SHJ - stretchy pheno's































^^ SHJ ~ "Lyla"


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 12, 2011)

_^^ "Daisy"(left) & "Berta"(right)_









































_^^ "Daisy"_














































_^^ "Berta" _
















_^^ Day#51 - Tric' shots!!_


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2011)

dam............i log back on and get one hell of an update.real nice skunk.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn them girls are filling out nicely.. I already told you i was looking forward to that GSOG but that SHJ is looking hella good. Keep up the good work bro!!!


----------



## dirk d (Jun 12, 2011)

nice update skunk. the girls are looking great. i was checking out this grape stomper, looks like a killer strain. cant wait for your smoke report.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 13, 2011)

relly nice update lad..there looking mint keep it up lad..


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jun 13, 2011)

oh skunk i have fallen in love with daisy m8 she is beautiful what can i say i am a sucker for fat chicks with donkey dicks mate all of them are beautiful but not as nice as daisy if it lets me plus rep there well filling out nicely


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

genuity said:


> dam............i log back on and get one hell of an update.real nice skunk.





ThaConspiracy said:


> Damn them girls are filling out nicely.. I already told you i was looking forward to that GSOG but that SHJ is looking hella good. Keep up the good work bro!!!





dirk d said:


> nice update skunk. the girls are looking great. i was checking out this grape stomper, looks like a killer strain. cant wait for your smoke report.





kevin murphy said:


> relly nice update lad..there looking mint keep it up lad..





nothingtodeclare said:


> oh skunk i have fallen in love with daisy m8 she is beautiful what can i say i am a sucker for fat chicks with donkey dicks mate all of them are beautiful but not as nice as daisy if it lets me plus rep there well filling out nicely


Thanx for the love fella's , I'm not far from harvest now with the GS-OG's, and I'll of corse be doin a smoke report too, good or bad I'll give you all an honest report . "Daisy" is my fav' plant in here too NTD mate, her colas are dense & massive and even the lower branches have big sticky juicy buds that need extra weight support too, did you get my last pm NTD??.
Also I'm gonna start some Jedi Kush seeds today so stay tuned for more updates...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 13, 2011)

The SHJ looks phenomenal with the GS right behind it IMO. Can't wait for the chop/smoke report and the start of the Jedi's.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 13, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> The SHJ looks phenomenal with the GS right behind it IMO. Can't wait for the chop/smoke report and the start of the Jedi's.


You don't have to wait for long I've put x5 Jedi's into paper towels now so we'll see how they turn out, I'll update on these as soon as they crack, stay up's!! 











_^^ Good healthy lookin seeds!!* Jedi Kush *- (Deathstar X SFV OGK f5_) from Cali Connection


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 14, 2011)

u are the jedi knight ....


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 14, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to THESkunkMunkie again. (pics posted since I was here last).... I could write a decent rant about the rep system..LoL...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well it's going to be a good week Munkie between your Jedi's getting started and my buddy harvesting the white widow. He said he was going to pop the Tahoe fems within the next 2 weeks which is what I'm looking forward too more so than the white widow. Haha. 

I've been meaning to ask you what steps you took to get your coco ready to be inseminated with a seed. Rinse with ph'd water and/or ?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 14, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Well it's going to be a good week Munkie between your Jedi's getting started and my buddy harvesting the white widow. He said he was going to pop the Tahoe fems within the next 2 weeks which is what I'm looking forward too more so than the white widow. Haha.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you what steps you took to get your coco ready to be inseminated with a seed. Rinse with ph'd water and/or ?


I haven't smoked any proper widow for ages now lol mostly it's just Blue Cheese & Blues goin around all the time lately here where I am, there isn't much variety here tbh and I like to try out more different highs/flavours myself. 
For my seeds goin into coco to sprout, I first ~ pack some fresh coco into a small pot straight from the bag as with the "CANNA Coco pro' +" you can do this without adding any extra buffering agents to it as it's all already done & ready to use straight off  . But it does need to be soaked through with ph correct water first though before sowing your seed in. I use plain tap water & Bio link + mixed ~ 2ml per 10L water with ph-5.9. Once soaked and drained the seedling is ready to go in tap root facing down about an inch deep and then cover the hole lightly with coco.







^^ Here's a pic of one of my small veggin containers close up, I use straight coco for seedlings with a hydroton layer at the base to aid in drainage.


----------



## matatan (Jun 14, 2011)

you poke holes in the bottom of the cups correct?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jun 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> You don't have to wait for long I've put x5 Jedi's into paper towels now so we'll see how they turn out, I'll update on these as soon as they crack, stay up's!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to try some Jedi Kush in my first grow.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 14, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Perlite is typically added to aid in the drainage of your grow medium.
> 
> Munkie: How soon do you start feeding nutrients after you plant your seed into coco?


 Yeah but coco is naturally extremely good drainage. Perlite takes up room that could be used to store food. 
I'm not criticizing, I recent;y learned this too.



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey fella's, BongMarley got it spot on Beanz, to add better drainage to the coco - there is also a thin layer of hydroton in the bottom of my pots too for even more added ease of drainage. It keeps the coco from retaining too much moisture in it for too long. And I start feeding nutrients at around week #3 from seed when the plants are big enough to take it, starting at ~ E.C.-1.2, ph-5.9/6.0. Nutes mixed in at a lighter dose shedule too. Usually when they're about this size is when I'll introduce them to nutrient feeds mate.


 Hey man, I don't mean to be a negative nancy but hydroton in the bottom of the pots is bad for the same reason. It takes up space that could be used for medium/food. But so far hey, man it doesn't seem to be stopping you!
Just my pov.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 14, 2011)

matatan said:


> you poke holes in the bottom of the cups correct?


The containers I'm using already have holes in the bottom but if yours don't then you'll need to add a few yes 



Beansly said:


> Yeah but coco is naturally extremely good drainage. Perlite takes up room that could be used to store food.
> I'm not criticizing, I recent;y learned this too.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Beanz, I get what your saying mate but I'm only using a very thin layer of hydroton at the bottom of my bigger pots so not that much room is taken up by it tbh mate, and the perlite is letting far more air to the roots than just coco straight which is only a good thing imo, the only thing is I have to water them more often is all . Thanx for chiming in fella, constructive criticism is always appericative its how we develop new grow skills, I'm still learning new things everyday too


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm coco ready now that you have answered all my questions. Thanks again. I have never smoked White Widow and it was a clone from this caregiver. He took a sample and said it was the best he's grown yet, so I'm liking the sounds of that. I just wish I knew whether the clone was from seeds and if so what breeder. Let the good times roll though.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 14, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I'm coco ready now that you have answered all my questions. Thanks again. I have never smoked White Widow and it was a clone from this caregiver. He took a sample and said it was the best he's grown yet, so I'm liking the sounds of that. I just wish I knew whether the clone was from seeds and if so what breeder. Let the good times roll though.


No worries bro'. Be sure to link me if you do a journal, I'll be sure to follow along on your grow mate


----------



## Dr. Bigbud (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow munkie, I like the variety of strains and that hazy jones looks so damn yummy! I love all your bud porn. I'll be watchin out for that jedi kush too.


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn son. Lookin heavy in there. That og skunk is alluring. Damn fine work. Ill be watching


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr. Bigbud said:


> Wow munkie, I like the variety of strains and that hazy jones looks so damn yummy! I love all your bud porn. I'll be watchin out for that jedi kush too.





sensisensai said:


> Damn son. Lookin heavy in there. That og skunk is alluring. Damn fine work. Ill be watching


Thanx for stopping in fella's , and Sensisensai I'm all done with the OG Skunk now mate, taste and high are spot on but the tolerence build up was pretty quick tbh on that strain. I've let it go now and the strains I'm running now are all listed in my sig .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so it's been 32 hours now since putting these inbetween paper towels and they have all successfully "cracked" so they've now been put into coco to sprout .


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 16, 2011)

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU..........................................

sorry jedi kush sounds dank as fawk just read up on it........................................ besta................


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 16, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU..........................................
> 
> sorry jedi kush sounds dank as fawk just read up on it........................................ besta................


Hey mate good to have you back with us


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 16, 2011)

good to be back...............updated if u would have a gander.......................lost one (sage) to the thieves but thats ok i got this.....................................the rest r ok for now PE needs nutes bad......................she is un happy......................get at me homes


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 17, 2011)

the force is with you get them planted hahaha..jedi knight


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice. Im runnin sniwdawg bx as well. Cant seem to quit it. Alphakronic is a tool and his shits usually bunk but hit the jackpot on that one for sure... He has a new one thats a pre 98 bubba hybrid or somethin. Dont recall exactly but i may gamble some money for that one as well.
Have u been able to get a full run on killing fields yet? Ive been eye fkin it for a minute.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 18, 2011)

hows things lad..hope all is ok..


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the density. Thumbs up.

Beautiful fuckin' seeds too.

What exactly is this coco?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 18, 2011)

sensisensai said:


> Nice. Im runnin sniwdawg bx as well. Cant seem to quit it. Alphakronic is a tool and his shits usually bunk but hit the jackpot on that one for sure... He has a new one thats a pre 98 bubba hybrid or somethin. Dont recall exactly but i may gamble some money for that one as well.
> Have u been able to get a full run on killing fields yet? Ive been eye fkin it for a minute.


Bubba Love is the one, I have one in flower now , just started flower on my SD2's and also have 2 KF-f3 just starting to flower now too, so I'm just getting started with those mate. It's my first run of SD2 & KF-f3 , whats the SD2 like finished, is it worth cloning for a keeper, which if any pheno is the one to look out for?? 



kevin murphy said:


> hows things lad..hope all is ok..


All is well here Kev' mate, I'll have an update up here laters 



lordjin said:


> Love the density. Thumbs up.
> 
> Beautiful fuckin' seeds too.
> 
> What exactly is this coco?


Thanx and cheers for stopping by , you'll find all the info' you'll need about the Coco I'm using here mate >>> http://www.canna-uk.com/coco_50l_bags
I love this medium too, it's so easy & simple to use, just make sure it doesn't dry out completely of moisture.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 18, 2011)

_^^ Left to right - SHJ stretchy phenos, Sour D pheno and Bubba Love._





_^^ Front left to right - SHJ _~_ Sour D pheno & "Lyla", Back Left to right ~ Bubba Love & GS-OG "Daisy"_





_^^ Left Front - SHJ "Lyla". Left back - GS-OG "Daisy" . Bottom middle - x3 GS-OG clones. Right front -_ _x3 Killing Fields f3. Back right - x4 SnowDawg2_

**Grape Stomper OG* & *Sour Hazy Jones**

So with my stash jars running empty I have now chopped a GS-OG ~_ "Berta" _early at day 56, she was the only one mature enough for harvesting out of all the plants I have in flush. I can't afford to buy any bud either so it was down to "needs must" really.... I have now put in x3 GS-OG clones from "Daisy" to replace "Berta" too.
x1 - Grape Stomper OG ~_ "Daisy"_ & x5 - Sour Hazy Jones are now at Day - 57 and have been in flush all week, fed/watered with ordinary tap water mixed with a lil Bio link + ~ ph - 5.9/6.0. I'll get some Bud porn pics of these up for you all soon!!






_^^ GS-OG "Daisy" ~ Day 57
_





_^^ SHJ ~ Day 57
_
**SnowDawg2**






_^^ x4 SD2_

5 week veg from seed, been in flower room for 15 days now, flower count offically started 2 days ago. The one I put in to replace the male found also turned out to be a male as was the last one I had in my veg closet so 4 females is what I have to work with. Also another Killing Fields f3 has been put in place of the last SD2 male.
*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium and Superthrive. ~  E.C.- 1.5, ph - 5.9/6.0*






_^^ SD2
_**Bubba Love*
*





_^^ Bubba Love ~ Day-43_

Day 43 gonna start flushing soon....
*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym,** Boost & Cal, no PK & no N** ~ E.C - 1.8, ph - 5.9/6.0 

**Room temp's ~ Day - 25c-28c & Night - 18c+*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 18, 2011)

_^^ KF-f3 ~ #1 left & #2 right

_*Killing Fields F3* ~ 4 weeks veg from seed these have been in my flowering room for 15 days now. Both are female named #1 & #2, and I have found that a few of my KF's have not responded at all to the topping I did weeks ago!? KF #1 is one that didn't respond to the topping and is carrying on growing with a single main stem with some strong growth and lower braching too. #2 however did respond to topping and I have decided to have a play with training out the branches by tieing down the 4 main branches the the edge of the pot in a "+" shape using bent out to shape paper clips, see pic's below. Flower count officially starts now on #1 & #2 and I have just put in another KF now too, also non responsive to topping named #3 has had 5 weeks veg. 4 still remain in my veg closet.
*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium and Superthrive. ~  E.C.- 1.5, ph - 5.9/6.0*






_^^ KF - #1_















_^^ KF - #2
_





_^^ KF - #3_


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2011)

Love your tying techniques. We gotta another stringer... Hey!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 19, 2011)

yea lad sikk update sikk update...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 19, 2011)

that og dairy and bibble love looks nice..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad sikk update sikk update...





kevin murphy said:


> that og dairy and bibble love looks nice..





lordjin said:


> Love your tying techniques. We gotta another stringer... Hey!


Thanx fella's , Hey lordjin I do like to play around with training the branches makes things more interesting and a bigger yeild is always welcome . 
Stay up's!! things here are only getting better, I've got loads in the works for this year & next already


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm ready to pitch a tent in your grow room.

Edit: I'll be keeping a close eye on your KF # 2 because you topped for 4 colas and tied the branches outwards like an X. I've had that idea in my head, but now I get to see it happen.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

_^^ Flowering Room

_All is well here in my flower garden as you can see above...
x5 - Sour Hazy Jones, x1 - Grape Stomper OG, x1 - Bubba Love, x4 - SnowDawg2, x3 - Killing Fields f3, x3 GS-OG ~ _clones from "Daisy" 
_
**SnowDawg2**







9 Days into flower now and these 4 are doing great and coming along fast, all are lookin much the same so far as far as stretch & growth goes and each have 4 main colas due to the topping I did. Nothing much else to report yet...










_^^ SnowDawg2_

**Killing Fields f3**
Also 9 days into flower "#1" & "#2" are really strong in structure with the main stems really beefing out now, the single cola plant is #1 and the tied down one is #2, plant #3 has now started to break off into 2 tops now but is still to confirm sex. 





_^^ KF-f3 ~ #1
_





_^^ KF-f3 ~ #2_

*Nutrients/feeds for SD2, KF-f3 & GS-OG (cuts) *~ *CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium and Superthrive. ~  E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0*

**Bubba Love**







Day 49 for my BL now. I'm not seeing any Bubba dominance at all in this plant, it has spear shaped colas/buds and a special sweet yet earthy funk smell to her. Gonna start flushing from this week now.
*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Boost & Cal, no PK & no N ~ E.C - 1.7, ph - 5.9/6.0 *















_^^ Bubba Love_
 
*Room temp's ~ Day - 26c-29c & Night - 18c+*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh Daisy.... what a tease this lady is with her large, dense, sticky/gooey looking colas, she has a gorgeous sweet sherbert grape smell that really stands out in here too. Even the lower down the branch buds are lookin impressive.
Still in flush and still has another week or two to go yet... water ph - 5.9/6.0


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Still Filling out with everyday that passes now this strain is really looking to be a delicious one. Out of the 5 SHJ's I have here, I'm starting to see certain differences in each of the plants/phenos now. With short stocky "Lyla" looking more like Casey Jones/Trainwreck, one of the tall ones is a clear Sour Diesel pheno as the smell is a straight Sour fuel stink to the fullest and it proper lingers in the nostrels too and the other 3 tall ones are more or less sour haze hybrid phenos. Have a look at the pic's below, tell me what do you think?? 
All 5 are in flush, fed tap water ph - 5.9/6.0





 




























































_^^ SHJ - Sour Haze phenos
_















_^^ SHJ - Sour Diesel pheno_





 






























_^^ SHJ - "Lyla" ~ Casey Jones/Trainwreck pheno_


----------



## farmer2424 (Jun 25, 2011)

damn skunk!those sour hazy jones are looking sick! how much longer do you think those will have? after seeing those, i may have to pick up some of those beans myself. The bubba love and GS don't look bad either


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> damn skunk!those sour hazy jones are looking sick! how much longer do you think those will have? after seeing those, i may have to pick up some of those beans myself. The bubba love and GS don't look bad either


Thanx mate, the SHJ at day 63, will go another week or two yet at least. I'm really happy with this strain too, it's been a breeze to grow/feed apart from the crazy stretch once in flower that makes the main branches very top heavy, they need extra support half way in. The production is great both in bud size and frostyness too, I'd recommend you try it if you have the space to cope with the height for sure , the Stomper OG is another killa too mate, I'm in love with my _"Daisy"_ girl . And shes easier to cope with height wise but the buds get big & dense so the branches need extra support just the same.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 25, 2011)

yea lad there sikk plants them big rep lad..liking them alot thanks for the link..rep..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad there sikk plants them big rep lad..liking them alot thanks for the link..rep..


Thanx Kev mate , I'm tokin on some GS-OG atm, proper banging stuff, I'm gonna put some dry Bud pic's up in a min'...


----------



## #### (Jun 25, 2011)

nice plants mate...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

So my GS-OG ~ "Berta" is fully dried and has had about a weeks cure now. I thought I'd share a few bud pic's since I didn't take any during cut down as the batteries in my cam' needed charging and I didn't have time to wait  




. Cut early at day 56 I wasn't expecting the high as strong as I got from this Bud, it's a straight up cerebal and creative racey buzz, probably due most likely from the time of cut down, we'll soon see as "Daisy" still has another week in her yet. The taste is just fantastic too, a sour yet sweet grape sherbert tingle that is very refreshing and I just love it





.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

#### said:


> nice plants mate...


Thanx


----------



## Beansly (Jun 25, 2011)

That gsog is off the chain! How does it smell. The finished product looks just as good. I bet the camera doesn't do them justice huh?
SHJ grows pretty uniform doesn't? No branches, almost could SOG it lol. 
Looks great man. You really know what you're doing.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Beansly said:


> That gsog is off the chain! How does it smell. The finished product looks just as good. I bet the camera doesn't do them justice huh?
> SHJ grows pretty uniform doesn't? No branches, almost could SOG it lol.
> Looks great man. You really know what you're doing.


Sweet grape candy/sherbert smell mate a real standout that makes me keep leaning over to sniff her lol, and your right the camera does them no real justice, I'm gonna have to invest in a HD cam soon as 
SHJ does like to grow vertical, I had to top & LST to get them to branch out. And I've been growing for 6 years now mate and have more than a few grows under my belt, to get to where I am now has taken a lot of time, paitence, money and work. I've read through a lot of growing books too both for mari & other plants ~ veg, etc. And had a good friend start me off too which helped a lot with the learning process tbh as it was his grow in my place. Till I got my own grow kit/seeds and I went from there really, made a lot of mistakes over the years and I've learned from every one and I am still learning new things everyday. I've found keeping things simple is the best way to go . I've only been online a year is all fella.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Sweet grape candy/sherbert smell mate a real standout that makes me keep leaning over to sniff her lol, and your right the camera does them no real justice, I'm gonna have to invest in a HD cam soon as
> SHJ does like to grow vertical, I had to top & LST to get them to branch out. And I've been growing for 6 years now mate and have more than a few grows under my belt, to get to where I am now has taken a lot of time, paitence, money and work. I've read through a lot of growing books too both for mari & other plants ~ veg, etc. And had a good friend start me off too which helped a lot with the learning process tbh as it was his grow in my place. Till I got my own grow kit/seeds and I went from there really, made a lot of mistakes over the years and I've learned from every one and I am still learning new things everyday. I've found keeping things simple is the best way to go . I've only been online a year is all fella.


I've come to realize that my perception of my abilities may have been a bit inflated...
I'm no noob, but I have a lot to learn, and I'm ok with that. If I can make a living doing this, I'll dedicate my life to growing. 
I truly enjoy it more than anything else. All I want to do, is go to school and grow, for the rest of my life.
Is that sad?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I've come to realize that my perception of my abilities may have been a bit inflated...
> I'm no noob, but I have a lot to learn, and I'm ok with that. If I can make a living doing this, I'll dedicate my life to growing.
> I truly enjoy it more than anything else. All I want to do, is go to school and grow, for the rest of my life.
> Is that sad?


Not sad at all mate, I'm the exactly same but being in the UK it's harder to make this growing thing a living legally, I just love smokin & growing mari too, the growing part is the most addictive imo. And the worse thing to have is an ego over ones grow skills, some people get real bad with it too from what I've seen around online, esp' with some of the growers who do youtube vids (naming no names lol). It's a plant after all and will do it's own thing as long as your accomidating it right with regular waterings and the right enviroment. I'm so laid back I'm practically in a coma mate and have the time for anybody really as long as mutual respect is given. We're all just stoners with the same passion after all.... Mari'


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 25, 2011)

I must say that the GS-OG chopped looks like some dank which means that the SHJ should look even more dank. Have you tried any of TGA's gear?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I must say that the GS-OG chopped looks like some dank which means that the SHJ should look even more dank. Have you tried any of TGA's gear?


The chopped GS-OG was cut early and is a pretty strong smoke so I can only imagine how good the other one left will be. The SHJ is gonna be some strong stuff too if the smell is anything to go by .
I have tried CheeseQuake from TGA, I documented the grow here in this thread too but it's pages further back now, check 'em out I took loads of pic's too. Tbh mate I didn't think much of the CQ myself as I didn't find it strong enough in the "high", was no where near potent enough for my liking. The only good thing I found I liked about the CQ was the grape taste which led me to get the GS-OG from Gage Green lookin to get a similar flavour but with more of a kick if you know what I mean, and I found it too with the GS-OG . If I do another TGA strain it'll probably be one of Sub's more potent satty strains, not sure which I'd do but this one looks promising >>> http://tgagenetics.com/strain/kaboom/kaboom.php.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha, now that you reminded me, I should have known that as I've watched the video of your CheeseQuake on youtube because it included the Tahoe as well (I think). 

My buddy and I are definitely with you on going for straight potency. Flavor becomes secondary, but since we both vape it's sure damn nice to have it be tasty. I think Vortex and Jack The Ripper might be worth looking at and I've put them on my strains to try list.


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 26, 2011)

What's up Munkie!.. Glad everything going good over here. That GSOG looking tasty and the way you describing it make me anxious to see how the other ones turn out. I have 8 of the cheese dog seeds germinating using the paper towel method.. So far 6 of them have cracked but i'm waiting for the tap root to grow a little longer. My second grow is on the way!!! Keep up the good work Munkie!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 26, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> What's up Munkie!.. Glad everything going good over here. That GSOG looking tasty and the way you describing it make me anxious to see how the other ones turn out. I have 8 of the cheese dog seeds germinating using the paper towel method.. So far 6 of them have cracked but i'm waiting for the tap root to grow a little longer. My second grow is on the way!!! Keep up the good work Munkie!!


Thanx mate, good to hear about the germ rate my SHJ were the same they flew outta their shells lol. And the GS-OG is a taste sensation too, I'm in love I thinks...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 29, 2011)

popped over to fsay hi hope all is well pal and the grow goin ok.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 29, 2011)

All is well here mate thanx. I'm gonna be harvesting a few today ~ my last GS-OG & a SHJ are ready to come out, I'll have some pic's up laters fella.


----------



## matatan (Jun 29, 2011)

cant wait to see those pics skunk! i cant comment yet on your jedi kush thread im not privileged yet lol. soooo ill tell you here, and there offffffffffffff! looking good


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> cant wait to see those pics skunk! i cant comment yet on your jedi kush thread im not privileged yet lol. soooo ill tell you here, and there offffffffffffff! looking good


Thanx mate, the CC forum was overrun with spammers a few months back so 2emeRep put measures in place with a max post count. He's a good fella and is doin loads to get the growers of the forum noticed in some of the ganja magazines too, check out the upcoming August issue of Weed World, He sent a few of my Tahoe OG & DeadHead OG pic's off with a load of the other forum members pic's too, to go with an article he's written for the mag'. I left you a comment in the intros section, it's good to see another familiar face over there bro 
Another great place & breeders to check out is >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php


----------



## Beansly (Jun 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> All is well here mate thanx. I'm gonna be harvesting a few today ~ my last GS-OG & a SHJ are ready to come out, I'll have some pic's up laters fella.


Make sure you take a lot of pictures!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 30, 2011)

looking forward to them pics...


----------



## penguinking (Jun 30, 2011)

how often were you watering by hand?? because i use hydroton as my medium and my irrigation stays on 24/7


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 2, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Make sure you take a lot of pictures!!





kevin murphy said:


> looking forward to them pics...


I'll have my harvest pic's up in a 'lil bit, sorry for the wait fellas I've been a 'lil busy the last couple of days. You know how it is .



penguinking said:


> how often were you watering by hand?? because i use hydroton as my medium and my irrigation stays on 24/7


Hey penguinking, when I was using R/w cubes & hydroton I was watering/feeding just 1.5 - 3 litres daily, unless there was still water in the runoff tray then I would wait till the plants had soaked it up before watering again. If there was still any runoff left after 2 days from the initial watering I would then manually change out the tray and then feed with fresh water from my res' again, so my plants weren't ever takin up any stagnent water from their trays. 
I'm doin "passive hydro'" style growing using the pot culture method here so there aren't any electric pumps being used or anything, as long as the R/w cube is never let to go completely dry the plant will be ok. I've also found my plants react much better too when they are only watered/fed as and when they need/want it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 2, 2011)

_^^ "Daisy"_

Well here she is, day 69 for my "Daisy" and I have now chopped this heavy girl down. I've had a few issues with high temps this week due to the sunshine & heat from outside (it's been very hot here!!), and a few nanners have been thrown out because of this, although after closer inspection the nanners appeared to be sterile so no real worries there. I did chop her early imo but I have 3 clones of this plant just now starting to flower so I'm gonna try and take them longer maybe to 75 days all been well. 
She's all chopped up now and hanging out to dry and I'll have a smoke report done and some more Bud pic's & final dry yeild weight up when she's had a decent cure next week. 
Enjoy the Bud porn!!














































































I'll have my main journal update up laters too,
Stay up's all!!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah buddy. This is what I like to see before bed. Haha.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 2, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Yeah buddy. This is what I like to see before bed. Haha.


Sweet dreams mate , it's morning here and the day is just getting started but I'm red eyed & chair locked already lol, been up since 2am though.... my sleep pattern is phucked bigtime lol


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jul 2, 2011)

You are not the only one who has a fed sleep schedule. I've been going to bed around 5am and waking up at around noon. I like being up in the early morning hours though, but when I start getting interviews for jobs, I'm going to have to force myself to be in bed by 2am or something outrageous (IMO) like that. 

I'm going to vape right now though wishing I had some GS-OG. The strains you have going right now that interest me the most are of course the Jedi and now Killing Fields. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 3, 2011)

yea lad sweeet pics them lad..rep pal..hows much weight wet was it mate..


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 3, 2011)

those are some fat dense buds skunk well done man, enjoy the fruits of your labor. happy 4th.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad sweeet pics them lad..rep pal..hows much weight wet was it mate..


Thanx mate, and I'm not sure on wet weight fella as I preffer to just stick with dry/cured yeild weights tbh, thats where it matters in the end .



farmer2424 said:


> those are some fat dense buds skunk well done man, enjoy the fruits of your labor. happy 4th.


Cheers mate and I sure will


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 3, 2011)

So at Day#71, I decided to chop one of the taller Sour Hazy Jones's as she was nicely matured enough for harvesting now. I'm calling this one "P#1" as she's first out and now all chopped up and hanging up to dry...


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 3, 2011)

whats the aroma like on that sour hazy you just harvested?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 3, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> whats the aroma like on that sour hazy you just harvested?


Straight out spicey & sour lemons & limes, really sticks in your nostrells too

EDIT: ^^ Lyla has the more fruity kick while the others have the sour spicey haze/diesel smells


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been a busy week here this week with harvesting and everything I'm now down to ~ x4 SHJ, x1 Bubba Love, x4 SnowDawg2 and Killing Fields #3 is a girl so thats x3 and x3 GS-OG _(clones)_. 
All is growing fine & fast here with no major problems apart from some higher day time temps to cope with because of the hotter summer weather outside, I've bought a few extra fans to keep the air circulating too to keep bud rot & mould at bay. The rest of the SHJ's will be coming down this week and the BL should be ready for next week too all being well. See below for all this weeks pic's.
SHJ & BL are in flush and SD2, KF-f3 and GS-OG are being fed ~ 
*Nutrients/feeds*~*CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ Nitrogen, Calcium and Superthrive. ~  E.C.- 1.6, ph - 5.9/6.0*

**SnowDawg2* ~ *_Day#17_






























_^^ SnowDawg2_

**Killing Fields f3* ~ *_Day#17_















_^^ KF-f3 - #1_





_^^ KF-f3 - #2_





_^^ KF-f3 - #3_

**Bubba Love* *_~ Day#56

_




















_^^ Bubba Love_

**Veg Closet**






_^^ Full house in here again lol, can't say too much about these yet but all will be revealed soon!! _





_^^ Jedi Kush ~ 16 days sprouted_

**Sour Hazy Jones* *_~ Day#72

_


















































_^^ SHJ - "Lyla"

_



















































_^^ SHJ - "Sour D" pheno

_*Room temp's ~ Day - 26c-32c & Night - 18c+*


----------



## farmer2424 (Jul 4, 2011)

damn, lovin the purple colors on lyla. looks like all of the SHJ are good producers. looks like they stretch like a bitch, did u top some of those?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 4, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> damn, lovin the purple colors on lyla. looks like all of the SHJ are good producers. looks like they stretch like a bitch, did u top some of those?


I did LST and topped them all once, supercropping would have helped keep the stretch down a bit but I didn't have the floor space for that really. And the purp' tint has come in even though the temps have been warm too. And your right mate all the phenos I have here are all very heavy yeilders and most had a x5 stretch once flower was induced apart from Lyla which has stayed low throughout.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 5, 2011)

Lookin great, mate. Keep up the good work. Question for you about Canna. I basically was trying out something different when I picked up the line. I have been using a system that a buddy uses. He recommends watering in between feedings. I have been doing it his way, but man, it just doesn't seem like the plants are filling out, they aren't deficient or anything either though. I have another buddy who uses Canna and he says that he doesn't water in between feedings and does great. I am just wondering what your take on the whole thing is. Keep up the good work. I'll be watching.


----------



## stormannorm82 (Jul 5, 2011)

hey man lovin the pics what a yeild ur gonna have.can u please give me some tips on how to multi top and super crop?? i would b very grateful
im growing gforce,cheese#1 and super silver haze.their just 5 day old seedlings at the min.cheers dude


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 5, 2011)

NightbirdX said:


> Lookin great, mate. Keep up the good work. Question for you about Canna. I basically was trying out something different when I picked up the line. I have been using a system that a buddy uses. He recommends watering in between feedings. I have been doing it his way, but man, it just doesn't seem like the plants are filling out, they aren't deficient or anything either though. I have another buddy who uses Canna and he says that he doesn't water in between feedings and does great. I am just wondering what your take on the whole thing is. Keep up the good work. I'll be watching.


Thanx mate, I water daily with the nutrient/additive mix from my res' everytime, I haven't needed to flush out at any point either until near the end of cycle. Growing hydro there is rarely a need to flush imo, unlike soil which needs regular flushings as it holds nutes in more than the soilless mediums do.



stormannorm82 said:


> hey man lovin the pics what a yeild ur gonna have.can u please give me some tips on how to multi top and super crop?? i would b very grateful
> im growing gforce,cheese#1 and super silver haze.their just 5 day old seedlings at the min.cheers dude


Thanx for the love and for stopping by fella , some nice strains you have there. Is it your first grow, what do you need to know?? I'll help any way I can .


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 5, 2011)

Despite the stretch it looks like they will yield ok...some fat nuggets there. Reminds me of the structure of my space queen.

Can't wait to hear about the taste!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

Heya SM, thought i would post up some pics for ya, day 51 of 70 thanks to your generosity


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya SM, thought i would post up some pics for ya, day 51 of 70 thanks to your generosity


There you are, I've been wondering where you've been at mate. Everything is lookin fantastic I see, I'm happy your enjoying them and have put them to good use too, I'm esp' lovin them sattys .
It's good to hear from you mate I was really starting to think you'd signed out of RIU for good for a while there .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> There you are, I've been wondering where you've been at mate. Everything is lookin fantastic I see, I'm happy your enjoying them and have put them to good use too, I'm esp' lovin them sattys .
> It's good to hear from you mate I was really starting to think you'd signed out of RIU for good for a while there .


nah just started a new job so most days i dont even get onto the pc an hardly have any time to even sort the plants lol.
when these come down im going to be running psychosis, livers/blues and some random cheese plant i was given(not Exodus) so think i will do a proper journal when i start that grow lol.

How ya been tho mate? been ages since we spoke last


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 5, 2011)

I am and have been good mate it's harvest time and I've been really busy here myself too, got loads goin on and planned here atm. Also I'm saving up for goin to this years canna cup in the 'dam, could be the last one there if the law change happens. I remember you saying you'd gotton your hands on those clone onlys, I'll look forwards to seein how they turn out for you and what you think of 'em.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I am and have been good mate it's harvest time and I've been really busy here myself too, got loads goin on and planned here atm. Also I'm saving up for goin to this years canna cup in the 'dam, could be the last one there if the law change happens. I remember you saying you'd gotton your hands on those clone onlys, I'll look forwards to seein how they turn out for you and what you think of 'em.


Ive still never managed to get out to `dam, something I would love to do but cant due to finances/new baby lol but im determined to do it one day (well unless the law changes then there will be no point)


----------



## dirk d (Jul 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I am and have been good mate it's harvest time and I've been really busy here myself too, got loads goin on and planned here atm. Also I'm saving up for goin to this years canna cup in the 'dam, could be the last one there if the law change happens. I remember you saying you'd gotton your hands on those clone onlys, I'll look forwards to seein how they turn out for you and what you think of 'em.


looking good skunk. i was thinking of going this year as well to amsterdam for the cup. they are going to shoot themselves in the foot if this is the last year. guess i'll have to go to spain or cali the following years and spend my $$$ there. lol. i always wanted to go to amsterdam though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 8, 2011)

hows you pal all well in the garden i hope....keep up the good work...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 8, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking good skunk. i was thinking of going this year as well to amsterdam for the cup. they are going to shoot themselves in the foot if this is the last year. guess i'll have to go to spain or cali the following years and spend my $$$ there. lol. i always wanted to go to amsterdam though.


Maybe I'll see you over there mate, it would be cool to meet up with some of you guy's in the Dam and have a proper smoke sesh. Much better than typing text at each other anyways lol



kevin murphy said:


> hows you pal all well in the garden i hope....keep up the good work...


I'm doin good mate, can't complain too much my jars are full again lol and this SHJ is sour as phuck !! Things are goin great here fella hope your having a good week too. I'll have an update up here laters  and do my smoke reports for GS-OG & SHJ too


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 11, 2011)

new pics lad a few pages from the back..hope all is well on your grow rep...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a quick update on how things are lookin here atm. I've been really busy so I've not had chance to take many pic's...
x3 - Sour Hazy Jones ~ Are now at day 81, and are coming down in a few days!! Harvest Pic's to come soon




.
x1 - Bubba Love ~ Is also due for harvest this week, with harvest pic's to come soon too.
So that leaves me with...
x3 - Killing Fields f3 ~ Really coming on strong, I'm quite impressed so far by these.
x3 - SnowDawg2 ~ one was looking really runty and not worth carrying on with tbh so I've binned it off, so now I'm left with just 3. 
x3 - (Grape) Stomper OG ~ Clones from my last run which I thought were all from "Daisy", but it turns out I mis labeled my clones being the stoner that I am and only one I kept is actually from "Daisy", the the other 2 are originally from "Berta". So that means my other "Daisy" cuts are with my cousin, lucky SOB he better not loose them!! lol.











_^^ GS-OG "Berta" clones (front) & Sour Hazy Jones (back)_





_^^ GS-OG "Daisy" clone (front left)_, _Killing Fields f3 (front right), SnowDawg2 (back)
_





_^^ GS-OG "Berta" clones
_





_^^ GS-OG "Daisy" clone._

I'll have another more in detail update up soon, and I'll get my smoke reports for my GS-OG & my first batch of SHJ done and posted up very soon too, so stay tuned in




.
Hope everybody is well out there, Stay up's!!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jul 13, 2011)

Speaking of cloning:

My buddy plans on topping all 6 Tahoes and do you think he should clone those tops and throw them into 12/12 to determine which ones will be female, then toss them and take more clones from the original plant? I know there is not one answer to this which kinda sucks.


----------



## matatan (Jul 13, 2011)

also with cloning, is 24/7 lights ON on clones a must?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 13, 2011)

You have some frosty ass buds man. Very nice work!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

matatan said:


> also with cloning, is 24/7 lights ON on clones a must?


No you can clone under any light schedule and for the other he could clone the tops and flower them to determine sex or just cline them and flower the bigger plants labeling each clone so he know which plants is what sex


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 13, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Speaking of cloning:
> 
> My buddy plans on topping all 6 Tahoes and do you think he should clone those tops and throw them into 12/12 to determine which ones will be female, then toss them and take more clones from the original plant? I know there is not one answer to this which kinda sucks.


There are many different ways of doin this but in the end it's up to you mate and what suits your situation the best. I flower out the from seed plants and keep clones for mothers if the strain/pheno is a keeper. 



matatan said:


> also with cloning, is 24/7 lights ON on clones a must?





wyteberrywidow said:


> No you can clone under any light schedule and for the other he could clone the tops and flower them to determine sex or just cline them and flower the bigger plants labeling each clone so he know which plants is what sex


Wyte is right matatan and I keep my light cycle at 18/6 for my seedlings/clones, you can use 24 hours on but I'd say you'd be better off having a day/night cycle from the start tbh .



Dubbz0r said:


> You have some frosty ass buds man. Very nice work!


Cheers fella , thanx for stopping by


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally got around to doin my smoke report for my GS-OG >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/447724-grape-stomper-og-dried-cured.html 
I'll get round to Sour Hazy Jones next ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 16, 2011)

hello lad hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hello lad hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


All is good Kev mate, as you can see above my smoke stash is full again


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 16, 2011)

very nice update as per usual ,sum really nice ladies there lad..very nice..ive put a few shots on and put more on later...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 18, 2011)

So a 'lil late with this, but here goes...







Day 85 and the rest of my SHJ's have now been harvested. The pic's here are of the Haze pheno' & "Lyla", unfortunately the Sour D pheno collapsed under it's own weight as soon as the support strings were cut and the plant was moved, so I couldn't get any good pic's of that. But I'll have plenty of dried & cured Nugz pic's for you all real soon.
_Enjoy the Bud porn!!_



















































_^^ "Haze pheno"_




































_^^ "Lyla"_

Also I'll have more to come here with an in detail smoke report for these SHJ's done very soon, as well as my Bubba Love harvest pic's and of corse a new journal update at the end of the week on my ~ SnowDawg2's, Killing Fields and my 2nd run with the GS-OG from clones too, which are all doin great.
Stay up's!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2011)

ill find something to say.........


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

They look great! I can really see the sour d influence in there. Fire one for me me bro


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> ill find something to say.........





karmas a bitch said:


> They look great! I can really see the sour d influence in there. Fire one for me me bro


Thanx fella's, and KaB the sour really comes through in the taste too in this X, esp' the sour d pheno which is so mouth smackinly sour diesel funk that gives me a real strong head punch type high too and still uncured as I've just jarred it all up.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

I know exactly what mouth smackin sour taste your talkin about.....


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jul 19, 2011)

Boner Boner Boner! Thanks for giving me a reason to come on RIU.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pics lad sweet as fuck mate ive just put sum up on page 575 enjoy..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 19, 2011)

Rep given pal well deserved...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx for the love everybody and for keeping the shared interest, mutual respect and great atmosphere up in this thread, I really appericiate all your support. This next  / is for you!!

Stay up's!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2011)

I just repped you skunk. Everything I've seen by you was a job well done


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 19, 2011)

All the phenos of the SHJ turned out real nice SkunkMunkie! This strain will be in the first group when I restart things down the line.

Your pics make me glad I used a SHJ male in my crosses!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just repped you skunk. Everything I've seen by you was a job well done


Cheers bro, this was a real good turn out that I got with this run and I'm more than happy with the results from both the GS-OG & SHJ too. Both are 100% top shelf strains imo 



Jerry Garcia said:


> All the phenos of the SHJ turned out real nice SkunkMunkie! This strain will be in the first group when I restart things down the line.
> 
> Your pics make me glad I used a SHJ male in my crosses!


Thanx Jerry, there isn't a dud pheno among them mate, imo they're all killer!!. And the end product is just so sour & hazy the name CSG gave her really fits the strain well. 
Be sure to let me know when you start off a new journal too mate, I'm looking forwards to see how your own X's turn out for you. 
Wishing you all the best in whatever you do my friend, hope to see you back real soon too, I'm gonna miss seein those crystal clear Bud porn pics you always produce


----------



## matatan (Jul 19, 2011)

how are the jedis coming alone? id say about 4 weeks veg now? how long you plan on vegging before flower?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 19, 2011)

matatan said:


> how are the jedis coming alone? id say about 4 weeks veg now? how long you plan on vegging before flower?


They're currently at day 33 from sprouting atm mate, so they're only just now starting to veg out proper but I'm planning on giving them another 2-3 weeks yet before throwing them into my flower room. I introduced them to their first dose of nutes just this week too. They're all doin fine apart from looking a bit stressed out from the heat but they'll pull through soon now they're getting fed . 
I'll include pic's of them in my next *Main Journal* update here at the end of the week along with the others still in flower.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things pal....


All is good in my hood fella , life treating you good mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 21, 2011)

mornin fella hope all is mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

JOIN THE THREAD AND MAKE IT EVEN BIGGER THAN IT IS NOW..PEACE..KM...

UK GROWER*_


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> _*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html
> 
> ...


Will do mate, I've been really busy and also not been too well this last couple of days, so I'll have to get caught up soon


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 25, 2011)

At Day 68 I harvested my Bubba Love, and I have to say I'm not overly impressed tbh. Very light yeild and not the best looking Buds either imo, but I'm gonna wait untill I actually smoke on some before passing any real judgement though as the proof will be in the pudding so to speak...
Anyways here's some pic's of her just after I removed all the leaves before cutting up the rest to dry out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2011)

Them buds do look good tbh but I can't wait to hear how it taste.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Them buds do look good tbh but I can't wait to hear how it taste.


The size and density are pretty weak and I just haven't been impressed by this plant at all really mate, I'm hoping for much better from the smoke, though I'm not holding my breath tbh... we shall soon see though.
Also I'll get my main journal update done here later tonight too, and the SnowDawg 2's I have arent much better than the BL either mate. I've binned another one off today now as the quality was just non existant, stringy/leafy/foxtailed shit!! You'll see what I mean when I get round to upping the pic's laters, total waste of my time imo. I'm pretty pissed off too mate as they've been taking up much needed room here, I may yet scrap the other two left as they aren't much better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn now that is sounding real bad


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Skunk first off i hope you get better soon and sorry to hear and see that you not really liking how that BL turned out but hopefully it smoke better than it look. I honestly forgot you was even growing that strain. The GSOG and SHJ overshadowed the BL that whole grow. Did you top the BL or just let it grow out naturally?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 25, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Damn Skunk first off i hope you get better soon and sorry to hear and see that you not really liking how that BL turned out but hopefully it smoke better than it look. I honestly forgot you was even growing that strain. The GSOG and SHJ overshadowed the BL that whole grow. Did you top the BL or just let it grow out naturally?


Thanx bro, I'm just down with a touch of man flu is all lol. And your right the others did over shadow her a little. I'm having the same deal now with the SD2's next to the Killing Fields... Gonna up some pic's in a bit to show you all how my flower room is lookin, it's a little empty atm lol
And the BL was topped just once and then left to grow as I didn't have much space to play with training her out at the time.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Here's how things are currently looking here. x3 - *Killing Fields f3*, x2 - *SnowDawg2*, x3 - *GS-OG clones* and x5 - *Jedi Kush.*
Grown pot culture in coco/perlite mix and hand fed. CANNA (coco) nutes & full CANNA additive line. All are at *E.C - 1.8 ,ph - 5.9/6.0 *~ Heavy feed week this week with PK13/14, Boost and extra Cal' added.

**SnowDawg2** *Day ~ 38*

Now at day 38 and I've decided to bin off another of the SD2's ("#3") now due to it not measuring up for me in the quality dept' ~ airy, light and stringy leafy foxtailed buds that just aren't worth me carrying on with tbh. Plants #1 & #2 though look much the same as my Bubba Love did with more dense spear shaped buds that are like SD2- P #3 but are much more tighter in their bud development.
For the amount of days into flower they are now they should be looking much better imo...





_^^ "#1" (left) & "#2" (right)_




















_^^ SD2 ~ "#1"_




















_^^ SD2 ~ "#2"
_






























_^^ SD2 "#3" - binned off!! 

_**Killing Fields f3* ~ Day 38 & 32*

These are doin great and are just sexy, gorgeous satty girls!! No purp' colour in any of the 3 but a hell of a lot of vigour great lookin Bud's, and the smell is to die for too. Plants #1 & #2 are at day 38 and are staying nice and low but plant #3 at day 32 has really got a stretch on her (6"ft) I just wish I'd supercropped her when i had the chance lol. 





_^^ KF-f3 ~ "#1"_





_^^ KF-f3 ~ "#2"_





_^^ KF-f3 ~ "#3"_

**GS-OG clones* ~ Day 32

*2nd run with this strain so not too much to say lol...





_^^ ~ "Berta" clones
_




















_^^ ~ "Daisy" clone_

**Jedi Kush* ~ Day 39 (Veg)*







Still vegging these out atm and they are lookin a little heat stressed but they've only just this week been introduced to the nutes so they'll bounce back soon. All topped once and gonna be vegged out for a bit longer yet before goin into flower.
_CANNA Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, C-Mono (Nitrogen) and Bio link + and superthrive. *E.C - 1.2, ph 5.9/6.0*_






Stay up's!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

there just gettin sweeter and sweeter everytime i see them...good work lad good work...


----------



## matatan (Jul 26, 2011)

i c you do not play around in your flower room, foxtail? TRASHED! weak growth? BINNED! lolol.
berta is still a beast

day 39 for the jedis look really slow..
heres my jilly beans at day 34. topped the two on the bottom like a week ago, top left im leaving it alone for now, and top right was stunted pretty hard early, ima lst the fuck out of that one
when do you start to count veg days? i started at the first site of the baby leaf.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

nice updates as always hope all goin well pal ...keep it going doin fine pal... just put a new update on my thread hit the thread when u get chance..

Doggies Nuts Armeggedon on Top of My Other Grow. More Money Than Sense hit this for new set of pics 2 sets including new white widdow 3 from the bottom pics on second set...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 26, 2011)

matatan said:


> i c you do not play around in your flower room, foxtail? TRASHED! weak growth? BINNED! lolol.
> berta is still a beast
> 
> day 39 for the jedis look really slow..
> ...


 Thanx mate and I can be pretty rash in these descisions sometimes but in the end it wasn't worth me carrying on with so I binned it off, I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it's comes to my plants lol and don't like to see any faults like the SD2 #3 had. The pic's dont really highlight how shit it actually was, but believe me it wasn't up to my standard so out it goes lol. 
And I start day count from when the seedlings sprout too mate, the Jedi's are a 'lil heat stressed and stunted mainly as I was late to start them on the nutes feedings and my veg closet has been getting a bit too warm as well. But they'll soon bounce back.
Lovin your Jillys too bro ... Sweet!!



kevin murphy said:


> nice updates as always hope all goin well pal ...keep it going doin fine pal... just put a new update on my thread hit the thread when u get chance..
> 
> Doggies Nuts Armeggedon on Top of My Other Grow. More Money Than Sense hit this for new set of pics 2 sets including new white widdow 3 from the bottom pics on second set...


Cheers mate, I'll check it out


----------



## geranium (Jul 28, 2011)

Just sprouted 10 Blackwater"s from Cali Conn. Good to see your awesome pics! Also have some Kaboom from TGA. Not as robust as the Cali but maybe they'll catch up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit I just put some Jedi Kush and Chem 4 of to germ. Hope I get some good ladies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 28, 2011)

geranium said:


> Just sprouted 10 Blackwater"s from Cali Conn. Good to see your awesome pics! Also have some Kaboom from TGA. Not as robust as the Cali but maybe they'll catch up


Thanx for stoppin by and cheers mate, I hope you find the fire your lookin' for, Happy growin' & Stay up's!!  



wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit I just put some Jedi Kush and Chem 4 of to germ. Hope I get some good ladies


Still rockin with the CC gear I see bro' , is that the Chem4 OG X or the new Chem4 S1's?? I can't wait to set my JK's off into flower, hope we both get some banging keepers from these mate .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2011)

It's the reg Chem 4 og I sd not buy none of he gem lineup.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

whens the next update lad cant wait to see progress hope it runnin smooth pal


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> whens the next update lad cant wait to see progress hope it runnin smooth pal


Will be monday now mate, I'm not feeling too well tbh, down with a 'lil bit of man flu. Just haven't got the concentration for takin loads of pic's atm, but all is well over here mate and my two SD2's are starting fattening up now and buds are forming up much more nicely...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

nice to hear lad and man flu get a fatty rolled up...new update on mi thread pal..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad them snowdawgs are fattening up now


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice to hear lad and man flu get a fatty rolled up...new update on mi thread pal..


Yeah man flu my friend lol. I'm tokin 24/7 but it's still kickin my ass lol. I'll check it out now mate. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad them snowdawgs are fattening up now


Me too mate, but I'm havin no regrets over puling out "#3" as that one wasn't gonna get any better imo. And you'll be pleased to hear that my Bubba Love is some pretty good smoke too bro.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes now I believe in akg lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes now I believe in akg lol


I kinda know what you mean, the BL just didn't really stand out to me on either her looks or smell tbh and I wasn't quite expecting the great high/taste I'm getting from this strain either. I'm now more confident in how good the SD2's are gonna be now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I kinda know what you mean, the BL just didn't really stand out to me on either her looks or smell tbh and I wasn't quite expecting the great high/taste I'm getting from this strain either. I'm now more confident in how good the SD2's are gonna be now.


I have a whole bunch of akg gear to grow so I'm hoping all are good. I have high expectations from the jackpot royale


----------



## matatan (Jul 30, 2011)

that jackpot looks insane. i was just looking threw there gear and that jackpot _looks_ amazing and really stood out. to bad its sold out


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure is a gorgeous Bud pic, props to the grower for this slice of porn!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

very fuckin nice would love to be smokin that now..


----------



## dirk d (Jul 30, 2011)

wow skunk wth is that??? looks freaking red!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I got some of those will be popping in a month or so looking for some keepers


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Sure is a gorgeous Bud pic, props to the grower for this slice of porn!!


Looks delicious!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very fuckin nice would love to be smokin that now..





dirk d said:


> wow skunk wth is that??? looks freaking red!





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I got some of those will be popping in a month or so looking for some keepers





Alphadawg said:


> Looks delicious!


The Red Bud pic isn't mine fellas, it is the Jackpot Royale from AlphaKronik Genes. It's the pic from the 'tude...a beiutiful slice of bud porn that I thought I'd throw up as we were chatting about it anyways . 
Good luck with the grow too Wyte, I hope you find some killa reds like in the AKG pic.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally got round to doin my smoke report for the SHJ ~  https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/451869-sour-hazy-jones-connoisseur-genetics.html
Journal update tomorrow too .
Stay up's!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 1, 2011)

cant wait lad...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice I should have got a pack of that shj or SSSdh when they were doing that promo


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 1, 2011)

can't wait to hear that smoke report skunk. been really lookin into picking up some of those beans. The Grandaddy haze and chemy jones really caught my attention as well. secret recipe didn't look bad either lol


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Aug 1, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> can't wait to hear that smoke report skunk. been really lookin into picking up some of those beans. The Grandaddy haze and chemy jones really caught my attention as well. secret recipe didn't look bad either lol


The smoke report is already posted... You have to click on the link


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 1, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> The smoke report is already posted... You have to click on the link


 HAHAHA good call man, missed that one


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Aug 1, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> HAHAHA good call man, missed that one


lol don't feel bad i think a couple of people missed it too


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 1, 2011)

great report bro.hope you have a great day


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

nice report lad..sweet


----------



## pooper (Aug 2, 2011)

verry intrested in your work... great job .. hope you dont mind me snooping around a bit more.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

cant wait for other smoke reports..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 2, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> can't wait to hear that smoke report skunk. been really lookin into picking up some of those beans. The Grandaddy haze and chemy jones really caught my attention as well. secret recipe didn't look bad either lol


I have a pack of the Grandaddy Haze still to get round to , I'm planning on growing that for my Xmas smoke for this year. Also have a pack of their CheeseDog too.
Chemmy Jones looks to be a winner too imo mate.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Very nice I should have got a pack of that shj or SSSdh when they were doing that promo


I can't believe you didn't get in on that mate, but you should deffo check some of CSG's strains out. I keep reading/hearing great things 



karmas a bitch said:


> great report bro.hope you have a great day


Thanx Bro, with my jars full again everyday is a great day 



pooper said:


> verry intrested in your work... great job .. hope you dont mind me snooping around a bit more.


Thanx mate, and of corse I don't mind the more the merrier. Stay up's!! 



kevin murphy said:


> cant wait for other smoke reports..


Thanx Kev' mate and I've already done a few here, I'm not sure if you already seen 'em or not... 
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke.html
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/407024-deadhead-og-cali-connection.html
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/447724-grape-stomper-og-dried-cured.html
Bubba Love will be the next report I'm gonna do, but I'm gonna spend a bit more time with her yet before makin my final judements. Atm though my early thoughts are ~ shes quite nice... much better than I was expecting tbh 

Sorry about the late journal update too everybody, I've had a few tech' problems here and I've been offline the last few days and I have only just now got some new hardware sorted , I'm still getting to grips with it too  so I'll get my update done laters now.
Sorry about the wait, I'll take plenty more pic's to make up for it to you all though 
Thanx  & Stay up's!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice updates lad new update on mi thread lst aswell


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's how things are looking here atm...
Things have been a 'lil tricky for me here this last week, as the outside temp's/humidity have been really high and this has of corse had an ill effect on the temp's & humidity inside my op. With the indoor temp's reaching upto 35C during the day in my flower room at the worst, so I've decided to turn off x1 of my main HPS lights each day on rotation to help bring them down. Also I've had to leave the main room door ajar with another fan outside to help move more fresh air in & around a little more to inside my flower room, which is helping but I really need this weather to cool down and change soon or things are gonna get much worse!!




I'm gonna be praying tonight for some good 'ol Brittish cooling rainy weather I thinks lol.
Also I've been feeding pretty heavy the last 2 weeks too using ~ _CANNA Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, C-Monos - Cal & N, Rhizotonic, Cannazym and Superthrive._ *E.C - 1.7(wk#3) ~ 1.8(wk#4) ~ ph - 5.9/6.0.*
Anyways here's some pic's to enjoy...

*SnowDawg2 ~ @ Day *_*47*_
Starting to fill in a little more now, resin coated but still to impress me proper...






_^^ ~ "#1" (left) & "#2" (right)_










_^^ ~ "#1"_










_^^ ~ "#2"_

*Killing Fields f3 ~ @ Day 48 & 42
*These are looking to be some killa ladies atm, but I've been having a few issues with "#1", she's nute burnt and stressed cos of the heat but I've been flushing & treating with water & Bio link+ to try and ease her suffering a little. The other two though are taking up the feeds fine so I'm not too sure why "#1" has taken so badly tbh??






_^^ ~ "#3" (left) & "#1" (right)._ _Size/height comparison pic.
_










_^^ ~ "#1" ~ Nute burnt & heat stressed leaf damage, maxed at E.C - 1.8_





_^^ ~ "#2" _





_^^ ~ "#3" _

*Stomper OG (clones) @ Day 42
*So this time around I've been ready for the weight gain to the branches, esp' for "Daisy", so I've put in some extra support for each branch this time round. The sativa phenos will need the same soon too...





_^^ my "Daisy" cut_





_^^ x2 satty pheno's_

The Jedi Kush are lookin much better now and are all gonna be goin into flower in a few days... So I'll update you all on them and I'll get more Bud's pic's up by the end of the week too




.
Stay Up's!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking real good skunk.. I hot you with rep when I can


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking real good skunk.. I hot you with rep when I can


Thanx bro', and can anbody help me with this by chance maybe?? >>> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/452526-strawberry-cough-but-regs.html


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

Alphadawg said:


> Looks delicious!


wait wtf is that strain


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the only how you'll get regs is from getting it from another site...u can try marijuana nl seed site I remember seeing it on that site. But it's like a nirvana they breed their own genetics.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> wait wtf is that strain


Thats Jackpot Royale from AKG >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-jackpot-royale/prod_3372.html



wyteberrywidow said:


> I think the only how you'll get regs is from getting it from another site...u can try marijuana nl seed site I remember seeing it on that site. But it's like a nirvana they breed their own genetics.


Thanx WyteB, I've alreay scouted it out thanx to another tip off mate. Do you know of anybody (reliable) who has got it or has bred their own version of SC??


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

im gonna get some of those beans that shit is amazing


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

sikk fuckin update lad..very nice plants...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanx WyteB, I've alreay scouted it out thanx to another tip off mate. Do you know of anybody (reliable) who has got it or has bred their own version of SC??[/QUOTE]

No I don't. sorry but people I do know who have it has it watered down with 2 other strains. I hope you could find them if not I would try the fem version.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No I don't. sorry but people I do know who have it has it watered down with 2 other strains. I hope you could find them if not I would try the fem version.


Thanx mate, the search continues for me.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanx WyteB, I've alreay scouted it out thanx to another tip off mate. Do you know of anybody (reliable) who has got it or has bred their own version of SC??


No I don't. sorry but people I do know who have it has it watered down with 2 other strains. I hope you could find them if not I would try the fem version.[/QUOTE]

hey bro how you been long time no talk
hows growing treating u


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx mate, the search continues for me.


what page did grow finish on bro 
want to take a peep at how it worked out for u
or is it perpetual


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what page did grow finish on bro
> want to take a peep at how it worked out for u
> or is it perpetual


I'm keeping this one goin perpetual mate, but my latest update is at the bottom of this page >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396995-connoisseur-only-muti-strain-grow-56.html
I did smoke reports for the GS-OG & SHJ already too >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/447724-grape-stomper-og-dried-cured.html >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/451869-sour-hazy-jones-connoisseur-genetics.html, and Bubba Love I'll get round to doin my report on over this weekend too. 
Enjoy & Stay Up's!!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm keeping this one goin perpetual mate, but my latest update is at the bottom of this page >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396995-connoisseur-only-muti-strain-grow-56.html
> I did smoke reports for the GS-OG & SHJ already too >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/447724-grape-stomper-og-dried-cured.html >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/451869-sour-hazy-jones-connoisseur-genetics.html, and Bubba Love I'll get round to doin my report on over this weekend too.
> Enjoy & Stay Up's!!


i am headed to your thread now but first post latest pics of grow here i hate searching for the green 
tease me


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

i think i know king grow well enough to know he would welcome it


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

mornin skunk munkie lad///hows the plantation still sweet as a mother fucka i hope..


----------



## dragon999 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry, was there no Jedi Kush on this journal? I clicked on the link in Skunkie's signature which said Jedi Kush but it just took me to the beginning of this journal.


----------



## streets (Aug 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> ***SleeSkunk*
> 
> x2 *SleeSkunk* (DNA Genetics) 11 weeks veg from seed. Multi topped & supercropped. These plants are both gonna yeild Big!! Massive cola's & covered in Bud sites, gorgeous smell too


looking fucking fantastic!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin skunk munkie lad///hows the plantation still sweet as a mother fucka i hope..


Still feeling the heat my friend, but other than that all is cool



dragon999 said:


> I'm sorry, was there no Jedi Kush on this journal? I clicked on the link in Skunkie's signature which said Jedi Kush but it just took me to the beginning of this journal.


The JK are still in veg atm with not much to report on just yet, but they're getting transplanted & put into flower this weekend so I'll start inc' them into my updates next time mate 



streets said:


> looking fucking fantastic!


Thanx mate, and cheers for stoopin by


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

Get them sikk pics up lad....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll snap some Bud pic's when the lights come on in the am mate, some fresh Bud porn for you to enjoy


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

just what i want to hear...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just what i want to hear...


i second that 
too bad we got to wait till am 
but it will be worth the wait


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just what i want to hear...





fabfun said:


> i second that
> too bad we got to wait till am
> but it will be worth the wait


Thanx for all the interest fella's, it's just a shame you can't be here for the smoke lol . I'll get plenty taken for you to all enjoy too, I love to see Bud porn myself, I'm a total perv' when it comes to mari  atm got the camera charging and am now just waiting till laters for lights on so I can get on with "work", lol I love my job . The pay off isn't too shabby either...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

lucky get lol new update on mi thread lad and a new set that i have nursed back to life..its a few pages back..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

hey im same way when im not fucking with my plants i look to stare at others 
kind of like when u are not with your girl u check out other chicks


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

and some times when she is around but got to be sly about it


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> and some times when she is around but got to be sly about it


Kinda hard when watchin the Transformers movies though lol... Megan Fox on screen I can't lift my jaw from the floor, my girl nearly broke my leg with the kick I got for it too... so uber sly is how I gotta be now, for my own safety lol


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Kinda hard when watchin the Transformers movies though lol... Megan Fox on screen I can't lift my jaw from the floor, my girl nearly broke my leg with the kick I got for it too... so uber sly is how I gotta be now, for my own safety lol


thats why u watch it later when she aint around 
what i do as im staring i talk about how bad megan fox looks 
say shit like omg i cant believe what all the fuss is about her 
say my jaw hit the floor when i seen her i mean my good baby u are so way hotter then her u should have been in this movie not that hag


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

now thats how u be super sly 
and makes her get all over u for making her feel good then when u bang her imagine it is megan fox


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> thats why u watch it later when she aint around
> what i do as im staring i talk about how bad megan fox looks
> say shit like omg i cant believe what all the fuss is about her
> say my jaw hit the floor when i seen her i mean my good baby u are so way hotter then her u should have been in this movie not that hag





fabfun said:


> now thats how u be super sly
> and makes her get all over u for making her feel good then when u bang her imagine it is megan fox


Lol thats exactly what I do now bro', "Kelly Brook who?? Baby she's nothing on you..."  women are easy to read when you've been living with 'em for over 3 years. Do you do the occasional nod and "yeah I agree" bit whenever their gossiping about shit too. And also a cuddle will diffuse an arguement when I've not done my house chores either lol.
Well it's getting light outside here now and the day begins lol... time for me to take out the dogs then it's off to work. I'll speak with you all laters and I'll have some sweet Bud porn too when I get back on. Stay Up's!!


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

sounds like u know how to play it 
u just slipped up on the transformer movie 
have a great day


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, well here it is as promised ~ Some fresh Bud Porn pic's for you all to enjoy...
First up is plant "#1" from my KF-f3's, she's now at day 50 and totally ready for the chop imo!! I'm now flushing this beast and plan on cutting her down in another 5 days from now!!. She has finished so fast too, this is supposed to be a 10-11+ week strain so this is really quite a surprise tbh, I'm now kicking myself big time for not takin any cuts from her too...D'oh!! 

*Killing Fields f3 @ Days 50 & 45*

























_^^ Killing Fields f3 - "#1" @ Day 50_



















































_^^ Killing Fields f3 - "#2" (day 50) & "#3" (day 45)_

*SnowDawg2 @ Day 50*







































































_^^ SnowDawg2 - Day#50_

*Grape Stomper OG (clones) @ Day 45*
























































^^ _GS-OG clones ~ "Daisy cut"_




































_^^ GS OG clones ~ Satty pheno's_

Happy Growing everybody & Stay Up's!!


----------



## Beansly (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks like the gsog is running better this time. More compact. Or is that just the pic angle?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

love to lite that sit up awsome update..peace,,


----------



## mugan (Aug 6, 2011)

some nnice buds you got there


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 6, 2011)

those killing fields F3 #'s 2+3 are ridiculous. something to be jealous of. well done.


----------



## Dougalis (Aug 6, 2011)

wow totally stunning bud shots man, actually dripping with resin  nice one man !!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 6, 2011)

Beansly said:


> It looks like the gsog is running better this time. More compact. Or is that just the pic angle?


Thanx bro, and your right she does seem to be performing much better from clone than the seed mothers did. Esp the sativa pheno's ("Berta") 



kevin murphy said:


> love to lite that sit up awsome update..peace,,


 


mugan said:


> some nnice buds you got there


Thanx for the love fella's 



farmer2424 said:


> those killing fields F3 #'s 2+3 are ridiculous. something to be jealous of. well done.


They are some banging plants for sure those KF's , I can't wait to smoke on some either mate. My first of many now when it comes to Sannies strains, I've been busy spending on seeds again lol. 



Dougalis said:


> wow totally stunning bud shots man, actually dripping with resin  nice one man !!


Thanx Bro', and cheers for stopping by


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2011)

What you bought now?


Lovely update


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey everyone, well here it is as promised ~ Some fresh Bud Porn pic's for you all to enjoy...
> First up is plant "#1" from my KF-f3's, she's now at day 50 and totally ready for the chop imo!! I'm now flushing this beast and plan on cutting her down in another 5 days from now!!. She has finished so fast too, this is supposed to be a 10-11+ week strain so this is really quite a surprise tbh, I'm now kicking myself big time for not takin any cuts from her too...D'oh!!
> 
> *Killing Fields f3 @ Days 50 & 45*
> ...


nice buds man +rep


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What you bought now?
> 
> 
> Lovely update


K/o Kush f4, Chocolate Rain, Anesthesia and Blue Chocolate, in 3 seperate orders to get x15 of the Killing Kush f1 & x5 of the KF#7 X Jack Hammer freebies to get a decent selection . I'm also waiting on the upcoming LemonBerry restock too mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

sum real nice strainz them lad ..sweet as...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds real good skunk...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

damn skunk just beautiful. think im about to order from sannies also even though i dont need anything more at the moment


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 7, 2011)

just order anyway lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> damn skunk just beautiful. think im about to order from sannies also even though i dont need anything more at the moment


Thanx bro, I hear that too mate lol my seed stash is bursting with loads of different flavours, all of which I'm aching to crack & grow through too and I'm still waiting on some other strains to get restocked yet as well. And I just got on the ..... forum now, where there's even more banging strains to get that I just gotta try .
The seed buying is as addictive as the growing & smoking, but the hardest choice is choosing which strain to crack next imo


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I agree there is some fire over there for sure! I just ordered the iron cindy from kos. I think I'm gonna pop those and the tahie next!! And I agree the main things I'll be grabbin are the ones never in stock or the limited releases for now. Like the top dawg seed drop that should be happenin soon. Or that gage drop you're eyein. I really don't need anything I just grabbed a bunch of clones, and haven't ran them yet. And I'm doing that little seed project of my own! What to crack next is always the toughest ESP when everything you have is top shelf!!! LOL it's a fortunate problem to have!! I kinda remember the days when it was so hard to get anything decent. Now we have these kinda dilemas!! As i said lucky us


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Aug 9, 2011)

What's up Munkie.. Glad to see everything coming along great. Them KFs look like they going to be a straight massacre!! The SDs starting to look a lot better now but i'm really starting to believe that the foxtailling is probably in the genetics but they still filling out nicely. And of course the GSOG is looking good as usual. I'm looking forward to see them Jedi make their way to your flowering room. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> What's up Munkie.. Glad to see everything coming along great. Them KFs look like they going to be a straight massacre!! The SDs starting to look a lot better now but i'm really starting to believe that the foxtailling is probably in the genetics but they still filling out nicely. And of course the GSOG is looking good as usual. I'm looking forward to see them Jedi make their way to your flowering room. Keep up the great work!!


Thanx mate. All 5 of the Jedi's are now in and looking great, all have taken to transplanting fantastic too with no stress and they're really coming along fast now, I'll have an update up here at the end of the week. Also I have something new in the mix now too along with the Jedi Kush this week, more info' to come . 
And the 2 SD2's left are looking better now but I have not regrets about the one I binned off. That bitch was not gonna get any better imo , sometimes it just has to be done mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet cant wait to see the fat buds again


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sweet cant wait to see the fat buds again


You don't have long to wait Kev', I'm chopping a KF tomorrow so I'll have some more pic's for you soon fella


----------



## amirali (Aug 9, 2011)

SkunkMunkie I must say your grow is of a very high standard and great variety, I envy you (in a good way) enjoy it mate you worked for it. Once again very good work


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2011)

amirali said:


> SkunkMunkie I must say your grow is of a very high standard and great variety, I envy you (in a good way) enjoy it mate you worked for it. Once again very good work


It has taken a long time to get here and it's been a bumpy road at times but it all has been fully worth it. Thanx for the kind words mate .


----------



## dirk d (Aug 9, 2011)

hey skunk you still have the tahoe og in your stable??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

dirk d said:


> hey skunk you still have the tahoe og in your stable??


No mate, unfortunately I lost both of my mother cuts to a cal diff' that I didn't catch & sort out in time. It still stings me to this day too mate lol, it's one of the few strains I've already grown out though that I would actually buy again just to have her once more. Deffo one of my all time favs' too


----------



## fabfun (Aug 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> No mate, unfortunately I lost both of my mother cuts to a cal diff' that I didn't catch & sort out in time. It still stings me to this day too mate lol, it's one of the few strains I've already grown out though that I would actually buy again just to have her once more. Deffo one of my all time favs' too


sorry for your loss my condolences


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate hope all the rest are still doin good...


THESkunkMunkie said:


> No mate, unfortunately I lost both of my mother cuts to a cal diff' that I didn't catch & sort out in time. It still stings me to this day too mate lol, it's one of the few strains I've already grown out though that I would actually buy again just to have her once more. Deffo one of my all time favs' too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 12, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sorry for your loss my condolences





kevin murphy said:


> sorry to hear that mate hope all the rest are still doin good...


I lost the Tahoe's a whille back now fellas, and all the rest here are still fine. It's a downer, but I've moved on for now, there are loads more AAA grade strains for me to get through yet...
Thanx for the love, Stay Up's!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

thats what i like to hear...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, well title says it all really . My Killing fields f3 "#1" was chopped @ 55 days as planned and surprisingly both of my (satty pheno) Grape Stomper OG's were also ready too. But both of these were @ day 50, the Bud's are like thimbles but the flavour & potencey are through the roof!! 




































_^^ Killing Fields f3 - "#1" - Day#55 ~ Harvest!!_































_^^ GS OG clones ~ Satty pheno - Day#50 ~ Harvest!!_

I'll get my *Main Journal* update done laters I've been really busy too, so things here look a lot different.

Stay Up's!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

thats what im talkin bout lad fuckin excellent pal..rep to you..fat buuudddssssss


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats what im talkin bout lad fuckin excellent pal..rep to you..fat buuudddssssss


Cheers Kev mate and stay tuned in, later will be greater


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck yea let me know ill be blazin a fat fuckin cone later..


----------



## matatan (Aug 12, 2011)

looking good as usual skunk! 
question for you, when you start to flower and determine the sex of the plant do you throw out all the coco in the pot of the males?
can you transplant into a bigger pot once you know its a female? doesnt sound like a good idea to me lol but it seems like a waste of coco... ?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 13, 2011)

matatan said:


> looking good as usual skunk!
> question for you, when you start to flower and determine the sex of the plant do you throw out all the coco in the pot of the males?
> can you transplant into a bigger pot once you know its a female? doesnt sound like a good idea to me lol but it seems like a waste of coco... ?


Yeah that would be a total waste mate  So when I throw into flower unsexed and the males start to show I simply just pull them straight out by the main stem, makin sure to pull the entire rootball out as well in one move, then I put in another handfull of fresh coco into that same pot before putting in a replacement plant in from my veg closet. Once replaced it's then given a good watering and left to take to the transplanting.
Any loose roots from the previous plant still in the pot from the binned male aren't a problem either as the _Cannazym_ I use in my nute mix will break them down so the plant can reuse them as food .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

still waiting mate were the update lol..put on a nice update yesterday..hoews things mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 13, 2011)

So after the early harvest of x3 _(see last page)_ here's how things are lookin here in my flower room now...
x2 ~ *Killing Fields f3 *, x2 ~ *SnowDawg2* and x1 ~ *GS-OG -"Daisy"* _(clone). _Are all currently in flush.
And new into my flower room this week are...
x3 ~ *Jedi Kush* - Been in my flower room for the last 6 days and I'm down to just 3 of these now as 2 have already shown to be male!! They've been named #1,#2,#3 and I've also started training on the remaining still unsexed JK's now too. #3 I got a 'lil too rough with during SC'ing and pulled off the top _(D'oh!)_ so that has been cloned. 
x7 ~ *Grape Stomper X ChemD-OG X OG *and x2 ~ *UnderDog X ECSD-HP13*. These are part of a test run I'm currently doin for Gage Green so your gonna have to wait till I do another seperate thread which I'm gonna make for just this test grow for more info' & pic's. Just so it makes things easier for you guys/gals to read through really as this thread is getting pretty long now tbh and to a newcomer to the thread who just wants to see a perticular strain in action it can be a bit off putting to read through so many pages lol, so I'm just thinkin of you really




.
Nutes/additives being used for the 12 new plants in are...
_CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ N & Cal', and Superthrive_. *E.C. - 1.4, ph - 5.9/6.0*.

*Test Grow ~ sneak peak*










_^^ UDxECSD-HP13 @ 41 Days been in flower room for 2 days now._











_^^ GSxCD-OGxOG @ 41 Days been in flower room for 2 days now._

*Jedi Kush*





_^^ 56 Days old approx, been in flower room for 6 days now._





_^^ "#1"
_





_^^ "#2"
_





_^^ "#3"_

*SnowDawg2 @ Day 56*





_^^ "#1"_





_^^ "#2"_
























































*Killing Fields f3 @ Day 48*

























_^^ "#2" ~ Suffered slieghtly due to the high temp's I was battling last week!! The temp's are a lot cooler here now though thankfully..._


















































_^^ "#3"_

*Grape Stomper OG ("Daisy" clone) @ Day 51
*












































































_*Stay Up's!!*_


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

excellent up date mate im on ways yours now wrap that blunt lol


----------



## fabfun (Aug 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So after the early harvest of x3 _(see last page)_ here's how things are lookin here in my flower room now...
> x2 ~ *Killing Fields f3 *, x2 ~ *SnowDawg2* and x1 ~ *GS-OG -"Daisy"* _(clone). _Are all currently in flush.
> And new into my flower room this week are...
> x3 ~ *Jedi Kush* - Been in my flower room for the last 6 days and I'm down to just 3 of these now as 2 have already shown to be male!! They've been named #1,#2,#3 and I've also started training on the remaining still unsexed JK's now too. #3 I got a 'lil too rough with during SC'ing and pulled off the top _(D'oh!)_ so that has been cloned.
> ...


man oh man looks great 
wish i had a chunk of that right now


----------



## matatan (Aug 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah that would be a total waste mate  So when I throw into flower unsexed and the males start to show I simply just pull them straight out by the main stem, makin sure to pull the entire rootball out as well in one move, then I put in another handfull of fresh coco into that same pot before putting in a replacement plant in from my veg closet. Once replaced it's then given a good watering and left to take to the transplanting.
> Any loose roots from the previous plant still in the pot from the binned male aren't a problem either as the _Cannazym_ I use in my nute mix will break them down so the plant can reuse them as food .


thanx skunk! im using hygrozyme, similar to cannazyme diff manufacturer, i should be good!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 16, 2011)

Got round to doin my smoke report for my Bubba Love today >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/456303-bubba-love-alphakronik-dried-cured.html
Links in the leaves 
Stay up's!!


----------



## Beansly (Aug 19, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So after the early harvest of x3 _(see last page)_ here's how things are lookin here in my flower room now...
> x2 ~ *Killing Fields f3 *, x2 ~ *SnowDawg2* and x1 ~ *GS-OG -"Daisy"* _(clone). _Are all currently in flush.
> And new into my flower room this week are...
> x3 ~ *Jedi Kush* - Been in my flower room for the last 6 days and I'm down to just 3 of these now as 2 have already shown to be male!! They've been named #1,#2,#3 and I've also started training on the remaining still unsexed JK's now too. #3 I got a 'lil too rough with during SC'ing and pulled off the top _(D'oh!)_ so that has been cloned.
> ...


Killin it man, absolutely KILLING IT. You got some pretty neat crosses there. Where did you get the chemxgrogxog or whatever? and the ESCD cross?



fabfun said:


> man oh man looks great
> wish i had a chunk of that right now


Hey buddy, how about edit you quotes so you don't have to see the same 20 pics all over again to read a 5 word reply...HAHA!
Just fyi FF, I still lov you ya ol' fucker.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 19, 2011)

They're part of a test grow I'm running atm for Gage Green. These are brand new X's due for release pretty soon too, as long the test grows go smooth I imagine .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 20, 2011)

when they due out...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Killin it man, absolutely KILLING IT. You got some pretty neat crosses there. Where did you get the chemxgrogxog or whatever? and the ESCD cross?
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, how about edit you quotes so you don't have to see the same 20 pics all over again to read a 5 word reply...HAHA!
> Just fyi FF, I still lov you ya ol' fucker.


cus i like bumping them 
u keep seeing them then when u go to sleep u will dream about it 
see that was more then 5 words


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> when they due out...


Some time before Xmas, But I'll have to get more info' first before I can say for sure mate .
All their new gear is still in the testing phase atm.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

yea give me a bell when u know ill want sum lol..


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

just goin ova ya grow skunky, verry nice buddzz,


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea give me a bell when u know ill want sum lol..





mugan said:


> just goin ova ya grow skunky, verry nice buddzz,


Will do Kev' , and thanx for stoppin by mugan, check back laters mate I'll have another update done tonight


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

nice 1/outdoor pics are on mate..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

_^^ 6"ft Killing Fields f3 @ Day#56 ~ "#3"_










_^^ Test Grow (front) & Jedi Kush (back)_

*So here's how things are currently lookin here in my flower room now...
x2 ~ Killing Fields f3 , x2 ~ SnowDawg2 and x1 ~ GS-OG -"Daisy" (clone). Are all still in flush. And the Jedi Kush & the test strains are being fed >>> **
CANNA ~ Coco A+B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA - Monos ~ N & Cal', E.C.-1.4, ph-5.9/6.0.

Jedi Kush ~ @ Day#1 of Flower!!

Now at 63 days approx' and these have been in my flowering room for the last 14 days. All 3 have now shown out pre-flowers and all are strong, green, healthy and most important all female. So thats 3/5 females from this run and I'm very happy about that turn out too. 
These I'm now starting my "flowering days" count on from now and even at this stage they are already looking to be winners in the makin imo, I can't wait to see them when they really take off here.











^^ "#1"










^^ "#2"










^^ "#3"

**More info' to come on my current GG test run, stay tuned**

SnowDawg2 ~ @ Day#64








I'm still not impressed at all by this strain but they are still filling out much more now at least. Still I'm not gonna pass any real judgement though till I smoke on the finished Bud from this strain, kinda like with the Bubba Love lol, in fact I'm feeling deja-vu as I write this...
















^^ SD2 ~ Buds.

Killing Fields f3 ~ @ Day#56







Now this strain I have been really impressed by, the Bud pic's here are of "#3" and she's starting to go slieghtly purple in colour now too esp' down on the lower branches Buds. The look is 10/10 gorgeous for me and her smell is off the charts too and instantly makes you aware of the power to come in the raw sativa potencey of this strain. The early harvest Buds from "#1" I cut at day 55 were so damn good I've smoked it all up already without thinkin to snap a few pic's first lol. The taste is so morishly fruity/fuely and reminds me very much of a AAA grade "Jack Herer" type smoke in the taste and same in the effect of the high too, but not at all in her smell. In fact when I let him try it my cuz' thought it was jack untill I told him the real name of the Bud lol.** 
The remaining 2 I have left are no where near finishing yet though so I'm in real anticipation now of whats to come in them both, I can hardly wait.































*_^^ KF-f3 ~ "#3"_
*
Grape Stomper OG ~ ("Daisy" clone) @ Day 59







Just a few Bud pic's of my "Daisy" clone, the sheer weight & density of the Buds on the branches of this plant are starting to take thier toll now, as I've had to cut away some of the lower ones as they've half broken off anyways due to their own mass' weight. The plan I had was to take her to 75 Days but I think I may chop her next week now tbh, as I really could do with the space in here (as always lol). 





















^^ GS-OG - Bud Porn!!

I'll get round to some more Bud pic's soon. 
Stay Up's!!*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking beautiful. 
1st the snowdawgs are looking nice and are filling out good
2nd the kf is just so damn big and full I now know that's a good strain to run
Everything is looking lovely keep it up skunk I'll hot u with rep later


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking beautiful.
> 1st the snowdawgs are looking nice and are filling out good
> 2nd the kf is just so damn big and full I now know that's a good strain to run
> Everything is looking lovely keep it up skunk I'll hot u with rep later


Thanx bro, these SD2's I can't wait to chop just to get them out really mate. I've not been happy with them at all and they haven't shown to be all that great either imo but the KF are deffo killa I'm lovin it a lot mate all of it went up in smoke in 2 days!! and I'm pretty impressed too, I'm lookin forwards to tryin much more of Sannies strains now after this exp' , but which to go with next outta my stash?? K/o Kush, Jack Hammer, JackBerry.... descisions in what to grow next are the hardest part in this game .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

sikk ass buds mate sikk buds..


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I wanna smoke them all man I how have I totally missed this I am totally subbed wow!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> HOLY SHIT I wanna smoke them all man I how have I totally missed this I am totally subbed wow!!!


Hey kona, I thought you already knew about my thread here with you visiting my pic albums. I'd have linked you sooner lol and if you track back through I post loads of pic's up here weekly There's plenty of Bud porn on show for you to enjoy .


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 22, 2011)

holy shnykies. awesome bro. simply awesome. i can honestly say that some ppl here cant grow crab grass, never haven grown a damn thing in my life i thought i was doing well since i popped my first few beans. this grow has humbled me. i have a looong way to go. +rep


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hehehehe I might have seen the thread before or something, my memory is not the best, I have made sure I can't miss it now and wow those are awesome lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> holy shnykies. awesome bro. simply awesome. i can honestly say that some ppl here cant grow crab grass, never haven grown a damn thing in my life i thought i was doing well since i popped my first few beans. this grow has humbled me. i have a looong way to go. +rep


Thanx Hoenhiem, I've only been at this for 6 years myself now mate and I'm still learning more & more with every run I do. Being around other great growers here also has helped me learn so much more too. And meeting more people like you is also why I like being on here , stick around mate this thread is gonna go from strength to strength with the fire strains I'm gonna be running . I just strated off some *Double Barrel OG (WhiteFire#2 X Fire OG)* and I'm waiting on my next seed order coming through the post now too 



konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehe I might have seen the thread before or something, my memory is not the best, I have made sure I can't miss it now and wow those are awesome lol


Thanx for the love sista, you lot are why I stick around here. 
Stay Up's & Respect to all my RIU family!!


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Aug 22, 2011)

Once again another great update... I have a feeling them SD2's are going to surprise you just like the Bubba Love did. The KF's are looking killer.. seem like you going to get a nice yield too. The GSOG have me praying that mines end up being a female (bad news on one of em already.. check my update for details). I'm anxious to see them Jedi's and the test strains turn out. Anyway keep up the great work!!


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 22, 2011)

im deff gonna have to invest in better genetics. its just difficult when you see and experience certain results from so many and then hear some big names and veterans say much to the contrary. im gonna get this grow out of the way and then. start a new one truly listening to my garden. gonna be some beautiful shit.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Once again another great update... I have a feeling them SD2's are going to surprise you just like the Bubba Love did. The KF's are looking killer.. seem like you going to get a nice yield too. The GSOG have me praying that mines end up being a female (bad news on one of em already.. check my update for details). I'm anxious to see them Jedi's and the test strains turn out. Anyway keep up the great work!!


Thanx mate, but I'm not holding out much hope on them being that great really. Flower day count on the Jedi's has already begun too so it wont be long now till they start to really take off, and I already saw the bad news mate , all you can really do is learn fom it and move on to the next lot , it's just how it goes sometimes fella.



Hoenhiem said:


> im deff gonna have to invest in better genetics. its just difficult when you see and experience certain results from so many and then hear some big names and veterans say much to the contrary. im gonna get this grow out of the way and then. start a new one truly listening to my garden. gonna be some beautiful shit.


Don't let anyone put you off in your choice in what strain to grow just on someone else's opinion, if they don''t like it who's say you wont . We all have different likes & dislikes in the end mate. Unless of corse they're reporting back unstability or weak potencey/yeild or something.


----------



## dirk d (Aug 22, 2011)

double barrel og?? huh sounds like some dank cant wait to see you run that skunk!! good luck


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> double barrel og?? huh sounds like some dank cant wait to see you run that skunk!! good luck


Thanx dirk and the DB-OG sure does mate , and I got even more on the way now too, like...
*Strawberry Alien Kush f2 ~ (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough X Alien Kush), Strawberry Fire ~ (WhiteFire X Strawberry Alien Kush)* and* FireStarter ~ (WiFi X Casey Jones).*
It's gonna be getting hot this autum/winter in my garden


----------



## dirk d (Aug 22, 2011)

always playing catch up to you skunk!! lol. guess if i going to be playing catch up, i might as well be catching up to you lol!! thanks for all you hard work. you have definitely made me a better grower!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

Which ones you running next?
Iknow I'm running them as soon as I get it


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx dirk and the DB-OG sure does mate , and I got even more on the way now too, like...
> *Strawberry Alien Kush f2 ~ (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough X Alien Kush), Strawberry Fire ~ (WhiteFire X Strawberry Alien Kush)* and* FireStarter ~ (WiFi X Casey Jones).*
> It's gonna be getting hot this autum/winter in my garden


Those sound like fire and something I would def love to smoke...I love strawberries too!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

dirk d said:


> always playing catch up to you skunk!! lol. guess if i going to be playing catch up, i might as well be catching up to you lol!! thanks for all you hard work. you have definitely made me a better grower!


Thanx for the kind words dirk, it means a lot to me mate and I'm glad I've been of some help to you too fella .



wyteberrywidow said:


> Which ones you running next?
> Iknow I'm running them as soon as I get it


Space is tight atm but with them being fem's I'm gonna be crackin just a few FireStarters as I don't have to wait for any males outta them so they're goin in as soon as I get them in here bro' . The others will have to wait a while for now...



konagirl420 said:


> Those sound like fire and something I would def love to smoke...I love strawberries too!!!


As soon as I saw those strains I just knew I had to grow them out for myself, StrawBerry Bubba Kush is a strain I've been after since I first read about it and is my #1 most wanted in seed but it has been impossible for me to find and secure a pack or 2 of it anywhere . 
So when I saw the Strawberry Alien X's that was near enough for me for now , but the search continues for that elusive Strawberry Bubba...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keep on growing and smoking like a boss Munkie. Good to hear that you really enjoy Killing Fields. What would you rate the potency on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 22, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Keep on growing and smoking like a boss Munkie. Good to hear that you really enjoy Killing Fields. What would you rate the potency on a scale of 1-10?


he sure does have the green thumb huh
nice smoke reports


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Keep on growing and smoking like a boss Munkie. Good to hear that you really enjoy Killing Fields. What would you rate the potency on a scale of 1-10?


Cheers Bong', I'd deffo rate KF a 9. A true sativa gem imo mate and an excellent choice too.



fabfun said:


> he sure does have the green thumb huh
> nice smoke reports


Thanx for the love fabfun, you rock .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got some news from the mr c. He said my package should be in the mail tomorrow he added some lemon Larry s1 and og Kush x cheese 1 freebies on top of the fire of f2 freebies. I am super hype now as I got all the strains from the if line I wanted and some few bonuses..
I told him I will grab the strawberry fire and some akin fire next.
The man is a true gem.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

Got mine through the door today and the big man had put me x3 Lemon Larry S1's in with my order too, CZ is rockin'!! .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah as soon as I get these beans I am popping it with some Tahoe og so I'll run basically the best of og and ofcourse Ill have some bubba Kush and others. But I honestly think I found a new place to get some sick crosses..


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Aug 23, 2011)

Normally i can pick up on the abbreviations but you guys lost me with the "CZ"


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

Well today I have had a problem or 2 to deal with





First I have had to cut down my "Daisy" clone early @ Day#62 as she was starting to show out tell tale signs in a few of the Bud leaves that Bud rot/mould was gonna start setting in soon due to the sheer size/density of the main buds/colas, even with a good airflow too!? But then again I did move her out of the main air circulation paths when I was moving things around to fit better in my flower room so that may have had an impact there I think lol. 
Didn't quite go to plan for the 75 days of flower I was gonna give her plan there lol, but that is just how it goes in this game sometimes . Summer time temp's don't help none either, but I got her out before any real major damage was done to the Buds. Anyways here's a few pic's...


























_^^ ~ GS OG clone ~ "Daisy cut" - Day#62 Harvested!!_

And second while doing my daily inspections & checks I have also discovered an early hermie in one of my 3 Jedi Kush's!!  





"#1" has had early male "balls" appear at the lower nodes on both of the plants main branches, and after recieving no kind of light leak, overfeeding or enviroment stress what so ever either and it still did this too!? So I have now had to bin off the tranny before it did any damage to any of my other plants I have running here atm. As I will not risk any of my others over the sake of one so out it goes, along with the clones I took from it too. I always watch for things like this early on in flower, just as a precaution and I'm glad I do esp' now and I'm just glad I caught it early tbh. I've also been around my room here again too and checked my whole set up for any kind of fault and everything is running up to A+ standard apart from the 29c temp's but that is manageable and is not that high constantly, so I can't see that it's down to me and the 2 left are gonna be watched even more closely now too...





















_^^ ~ Jedi Kush - "#1" ~ 66 Days old approx, been in flower room for 17 days._

Waste of my time and nothing more with that JK though so onwards & upwards  




I've already got another 2 back up plants from my veg closet in now to make back up the numbers




.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 23, 2011)

Plants looking good skunk... well apart from the balls but that Daisy looks like she yeilds nice. Whats the strain? How long would you have left if normally?
Nice bro..
Dgd


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Plants looking good skunk... well apart from the balls but that Daisy looks like she yeilds nice. Whats the strain? How long would you have left if normally?
> Nice bro..
> Dgd


Thanx mate, Daisy is a Grape Stomper OG. I harvested the seed mother @ 69 days and was planning to go to 75 till the rot issues looked to be creeping in so I cut early @ 62 before loosing out on the whole lot. It happened to me once when I first started out 6 years ago and was the most heartbreaking exp' I've ever had while growing, so I've always been on the lookout for things like those and hermies daily just in case ever since.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Are u done flowering your killing fields? If not how much longer for the smoke report? I know you mentioned you used to do Shark Shock, how was the potency and yield on this strain? Have you ever done any paradise seeds strains?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news skunk but I'm sure you'll fix that up next round ESP since you know what was the problem.

The Jedi tho now that's a heartbreaker.I hate hermies but the strain is new so it's expected.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 23, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Are u done flowering your killing fields? If not how much longer for the smoke report? I know you mentioned you used to do Shark Shock, how was the potency and yield on this strain? Have you ever done any paradise seeds strains?


I had one finish early at 55 days and gave a brief overview of that one in my last main update here at the bottom of this page mate >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396995-connoisseur-only-muti-strain-grow-64.html The other 2 I still have left still have a ways to go yet though before they get the chop and they're filling out really well now too




. Gonna do my KF smoke report with those.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news skunk but I'm sure you'll fix that up next round ESP since you know what was the problem.
> 
> The Jedi tho now that's a heartbreaker.I hate hermies but the strain is new so it's expected.


Thanx wyteB, the JK hermie is sad to see but I'm not too pissed off about it mate lol. Just a waste of medium and pot space for me is all , the seeds were free.
Tbh I think they were free in promo's to see how well they perform with the growing public, and after Cali Connetion's past bad rep' it makes sense really that they would do this with their newer releases to "test" them out without actually saying thats what they're doin. If you remember back the Jamaican X's were given out free as a promo till the good reports came in and now they're for up for sale with the rest. Makes you think...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah exactly what I was thinking aswell giving them for free but really testing them


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

excellent simple...


THESkunkMunkie said:


> Well today I have had a problem or 2 to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow awesome job, amazing buds just like always!!!


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 24, 2011)

that daisy is one hefty girl skunk, should have a nice heady high to it due to the earlier chop.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah exactly what I was thinking aswell giving them for free but really testing them


It's quite sneaky really 



farmer2424 said:


> that daisy is one hefty girl skunk, should have a nice heady high to it due to the earlier chop.


 She is a big one mate thats why I had the problem with her lol, she has a mainly satty up high when done later anyways so it's all good




.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah exactly what I was thinking aswell giving them for free but really testing them


I've just been over @ CC's forum and Swerve has left a comment in my journal over there sayin...



> man its funny how when testing was done no one mention herms with the jedi's but f there seems to be a bunch of them wtf.. makes me think they wanted to get it to market to fast ... hence why its still be tested and not really sold...i have a clone and nugs from it... was def dank but tds never mentioned to me how many plants were run and what else they found...
> 
> funny thing is they are def hermies but not your typical sacks everywhere....type so hmm gonna have to really get more info on this


It looks like this strain was mainly made by the people at "team death star" and it is being put out under the Cali Connection brand. I think it may be a while till the Jedi Kush sees a full release now though till this issue has been sorted out in the line, as I'm not the only one growing the seeds from this batch that this has happened to. So I reckon more tweaking/testing will be done now .
At least they're being open about everything and can see the problem and are gonna get it fixed.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 24, 2011)

now im even more glad i decided not to pop those jedis and just went and got the deathstar clone instead. thanks for the info bro. they must have rushed it like he said.


----------



## dirk d (Aug 24, 2011)

you know thats what i dont like. people breeding and then marketing under a different company. wtf??? breed your own shit and test it yourself!! isnt that what a breeder does?? im very upset at CC if thats the case which it seems it is.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> now im even more glad i decided not to pop those jedis and just went and got the deathstar clone instead. thanks for the info bro. they must have rushed it like he said.


It's still to be sorted out between Swerve & TDS really to find out what the score is, your better off with the DS clone mate till they stabalise the problem in the line.



dirk d said:


> you know thats what i dont like. people breeding and then marketing under a different company. wtf??? breed your own shit and test it yourself!! isnt that what a breeder does?? im very upset at CC if thats the case which it seems it is.


DeathStar is from Team DeathStar dirk, they hold & own the clone too so it's was them who did the main breeding work on it and according to Swerve they said they did do their own testing and they were ready to go. But CC let them out free as a promo first to see how they perform with the growing public by the looks of it. And TDS are not a seed co by themselves mate and for their first release they are bringing it out under the Cali Connection brand. As they (TDS) & Swerve are good friends so officially it's a joint release. 
Breeders and Seed Co's do this kind of thing all the time mate . There's a lot that happens that is done by other people who work with a company behind the scenes. Some of these are freelance breeders too who work with a few different companies around at a time, makin the seeds for a breeder to sell. They're not too bothered about the recognition really imo and just do it for the love of doing it really.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

new update mate last 3 pages of thread


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new update mate last 3 pages of thread


I saw it mate the girls are lookin great at yours


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

then look on last couple then lol..


----------



## matatan (Aug 24, 2011)

good job skunnk, caught that hermy before it had a chance to do damage

where are getting those crosses from? CZ ?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sucks to hear about these Jedi's. Relayed the message to my buddy to wait until the situation gets sorted out. I hope for the best. 

Looks like KF's will be next in line.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

matatan said:


> good job skunnk, caught that hermy before it had a chance to do damage
> 
> where are getting those crosses from? CZ ?


I run a tight ship mate and do daily checks to all my plants so it's rare I miss them these days , and which X's are you askin about??



bongmarley2009 said:


> Sucks to hear about these Jedi's. Relayed the message to my buddy to wait until the situation gets sorted out. I hope for the best.
> 
> Looks like KF's will be next in line.


Me too fella. Looks bad for any for sale release of the strain, for now anyways but KF is deffo quality mate .


----------



## fabfun (Aug 24, 2011)

whats up skunkie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

fabfun said:


> whats up skunkie


Me lol, I'm well & good oh and proper toasted tonight mate...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Me lol, I'm well & good oh and proper toasted tonight mate...


me too got a fresh batch 
just got to remember not to go off on anyone lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

fabfun said:


> me too got a fresh batch
> just got to remember not to go off on anyone lol


What you got?? I'm still smokin on SHJ here while waiting for my next batch of GS-OG to dry. SHJ is just getting more lethal as she cures lol, I can't stop smokin on it and haven't reached the ceiling yet, deffo a good one if you've got a high tolerence like me, it just keeps on goin up


----------



## at0ms0ft (Aug 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> DeathStar is from Team DeathStar dirk, they hold & own the clone too so it's was them who did the main breeding work on it and according to Swerve they said they did do their own testing and they were ready to go. But CC let them out free as a promo first to see how they perform with the growing public by the looks of it. And TDS are not a seed co by themselves mate and for their first release they are bringing it out under the Cali Connection brand. As they (TDS) & Swerve are good friends so officially it's a joint release.
> Breeders and Seed Co's do this kind of thing all the time mate . There's a lot that happens that is done by other people who work with a company behind the scenes. Some of these are freelance breeders too who work with a few different companies around at a time, makin the seeds for a breeder to sell. They're not too bothered about the recognition really imo and just do it for the love of doing it really.


Lots of good info in there thank you. Some friends and I are starting our breeding. We are fairly new but do have some strains in the works. And that kind of partnership with a company like CC would be a perfect fit for the smaller up and comer type breeders. It's like how movies and video game companies don't release their own stuff they usually have a Publisher that moves the finished product for them. This batch that they released was a great idea IMO. Think of it how software is released (in this example Android OS, your have your alpha,beta phases once some testing is done you release a RC1 then RC2 so on and so forth till you have received enough bug reports to find all the problems find fixes for them and release the stable build) From what I have heard and read this strain has potential to be really potent hence its instability. Everything has bugs when released and early adopters usually are the beta testers. It will get there so IMO good choice on doing this test release.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

mornin munkie lad hows the buds treatin ya there sum sikk colas mate respect..cant wait for them..


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey buddy just stopping by to say aloha and loving the buds!!!


----------



## matatan (Aug 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> which X's are you askin about??


Double Barrel OG, *Strawberry Alien Kush f2 ~ (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough X Alien Kush), Strawberry Fire ~ (WhiteFire X Strawberry Alien Kush) and FireStarter ~ (WiFi X Casey Jones)*


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

at0ms0ft said:


> Lots of good info in there thank you. Some friends and I are starting our breeding. We are fairly new but do have some strains in the works. And that kind of partnership with a company like CC would be a perfect fit for the smaller up and comer type breeders. It's like how movies and video game companies don't release their own stuff they usually have a Publisher that moves the finished product for them. This batch that they released was a great idea IMO. Think of it how software is released (in this example Android OS, your have your alpha,beta phases once some testing is done you release a RC1 then RC2 so on and so forth till you have received enough bug reports to find all the problems find fixes for them and release the stable build) From what I have heard and read this strain has potential to be really potent hence its instability. Everything has bugs when released and early adopters usually are the beta testers. It will get there so IMO good choice on doing this test release.


Very true mate, thanx for stopping by here too .



kevin murphy said:


> mornin munkie lad hows the buds treatin ya there sum sikk colas mate respect..cant wait for them..





konagirl420 said:


> Hey buddy just stopping by to say aloha and loving the buds!!!


Hey K & K , just enjoying a wake n bake and catching up with my RIU family. 



matatan said:


> Double Barrel OG, *Strawberry Alien Kush f2 ~ (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough X Alien Kush), Strawberry Fire ~ (WhiteFire X Strawberry Alien Kush) and FireStarter ~ (WiFi X Casey Jones)*


----------



## matatan (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, sooo where did you get them??


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

So @ Day 71 I harvested both of my *SnowDawg2*'s. Tbh I'm just glad their out really as they are stressed from the heat I was battling at the beginning of this month and as a result have come out major foxtailed and look more than a 'lil shabby . 
Deffinately not my best work ever lol, but I've done the best I can with the high summer time temp's this season that have only just cooled in the last 2 weeks too. So they didn't have enough time to recover much really, but all in all I've done alright witht them considering .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2011)

I been waiting to hear about these..
Let me know how she smells? And when u taste it let me know?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I been waiting to hear about these..
> Let me know how she smells? And when u taste it let me know?


Sorry about the wait fella I've been a 'lil busy havin a break at the seaside with my family this bank holiday weekend , so I'm a bit behind with updating my journal this week mate.
My SD2 smells quite sweet & fruity mate, I'll get back to you though once I get to smokin about the rest


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

trip go well mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> trip go well mate


We had a blast mate thanx for askin, weather stayed nice, kids had fun, spent a fortune and came back skint & knackered and then I still had all that GS-OG to trim up for cure. 4 1/2 oz's I pulled from my "Daisy" clone, all in all I'm happy mate .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

sikk weight mate love to cum ome to 4 zips lol..check my update or hit my sig mate

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-1032.html

10 days 12/12


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ Here's how things were lookin here before last weekend...
So I've now harvested my SnowDawg2's (see this page if you missed it >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/396995-connoisseur-only-muti-strain-grow-70.html) and now I'm left with just the Killing Fields f3 nearing harvest here...

*Killing Fields f3*
So the last two killing fields are nearing the end of their cycle, "#2" is actually a week ahead of "#3", at day 70 here so thats due out in the next few days, like the SnowDawg2's this plant has been major heat stressed and as a result has foxtailed quite badly too, I hate growing indoors during the summer




. "#3" though is at day 63 here and is looking absolutely gorgeous with long dense colas that are totally resin coated and showing hues of purple that are just pure eye candy to see & smell, Sannie's Killing Fields is as exactly as advertised and is a real gem of a strain too imo. I can't wait to get this all chopped & cured up and be tokin on some KF again...


























_^^ Killing Fields f3 ~ Day #70 ~ "#2"_












































































_^^ Killing Fields f3 ~ Day #63 ~ "#3"_

So once I finish up my Killing Fields grow here I'm going to end this thread there I think.... as I'm getting more & more busy these days and rather than just keepin a perpetual thread running, I'm planning to do seperate grow & smoke reports for each strain I run instead. 
Starting first with my ~ *Jedi Kush*, check my new grow log out >>> 




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/460594-jedi-kush-cali-connect-indoor.html





I will keep this thread here going only to post the links that will reffer on to my upcoming seperate reports. It's just easier on me really as my workload is growing along with my op', so hopefully you'll all stop by occaisionally to see whats happening here from time to time




. I wont be leaving RIU or anything though lol, I'd miss all my stoner family here too much




.
New strains in my veg closet atm that I'm saving up pic's already from are ~* Motivation* (Serious Seeds), *Double Barrel OG* (Dank House Seeds) and *FireStarter* - _WiFi X Casey Jones_ (Sure Fire Seeds), so stay tuned.
My next update here will be my Killing Fields Harvest...

_*Stay Up's!!*_


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

sikk mate sikk nice updates pal..excellent mate


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 31, 2011)

those towering colas look delicious, gonna miss seeing your updates skunk. stay up


----------



## dirk d (Aug 31, 2011)

ya i know what you mean about the perpetual threads skunk. good luck with everything and i'll be watching all your threads.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk mate sikk nice updates pal..excellent mate


Thanx Kev' 



farmer2424 said:


> those towering colas look delicious, gonna miss seeing your updates skunk. stay up


Thanx mate, I'll still have mini updates posted up here now & again but doin seperate grow logs for each strain I grow out will work out much better for what I'm doin now . 



dirk d said:


> ya i know what you mean about the perpetual threads skunk. good luck with everything and i'll be watching all your threads.


Thanx dirk, it does get too much sometimes keeping this journal running on this scale and I'm increasing my workload even more now too. So by seperating it all up into different grow logs I plan to put up the whole of the veg and first few weeks of flower up in one post then the flowering and harvest pic's up after in their own posts . Makes things easier on me and a lot easier to read back through for all of you too . Much like I've done in my new Jedi Kush grow log thread >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/460594-jedi-kush-cali-connect-indoor.html#post6193618
I'm gonna keep this thread going as my base HQ to post my refferal links to my new grow log threads in, that'll keep you updated on what I've got running and where.


----------



## konagirl420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 1, 2011)

Skunk munkie: when did your killing fields start to show color and fill out? Is it a strain ur going to keep in ur stable? Are most of the ones u have going finished in 10-11 weeks?? Is it a good yielded? I know u gave it a quick smoke report, what does the smoke rank or compare to in your opinion?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

hit my signature for new updates


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Skunk munkie: when did your killing fields start to show color and fill out? Is it a strain ur going to keep in ur stable? Are most of the ones u have going finished in 10-11 weeks?? Is it a good yielded? I know u gave it a quick smoke report, what does the smoke rank or compare to in your opinion?


She's deffo a 10+ week strain but doesn't need all that long in veg to perform A+ great, I did have one finish early at 55 days though . And the colour came in a few weeks back now mate, and it came in very quick too. At first I thought I had all the green phenos but all of a sudden the colour came in . I was pleasently surprised too as my temp's here have been warm throughout the cycle for them. They yeild quite well imo too.
I haven't kept any clones as I'm moving on for now and don't have the space for keepin it around atm either, but I'm gonna get another batch of seeds of it I think as it's deffo a winner. Also I have a few more KF X's still to grow out yet ~ Killing Kush & KF#7 x Jack Hammer and I'm sure they'll be just as good as I'm liking the KF I have already a lot. The one I chopped a while back was mega tastey and was pretty strong too (even for the time it was cut!!), with a great uplifting connoisseur quality satty high & taste . Think of the best Jack Herer you've ever smoked and add in a strong tasting citrus & berry taste (full on fruity just so damn tastey lol) and you get the right idea, is the best I can describe mate. I'm really lookin forwards to getting my other two all dried & cured up, it's a treat to smoke 



kevin murphy said:


> hit my signature for new updates


I'll check it out now mate


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply SkunkMunkie, ur grows and reports are the real deal. Mine are early into flowering, can't wait to see what comes of my killing fields. Can't wait to read ur official smoke report when your done. U have already inspired me to try Tahoe Og and Sour Hazy Jones, which one of those u like better? And yielded better


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Thanks for the reply SkunkMunkie, ur grows and reports are the real deal. Mine are early into flowering, can't wait to see what comes of my killing fields. Can't wait to read ur official smoke report when your done. U have already inspired me to try Tahoe Og and Sour Hazy Jones, which one of those u like better? And yielded better


Thanx mate, your feedback on my work is much appreciated and i'm happy I've helped you out in some way with my reports too. Thats my goal in this tbh as I'd love to write my own grows/smoke report experiences up as articles for the weed mag's at some point, if I can.... That would be fantastic for me as I like nothing more than working with this fine plant, wheather it's growing, smoking, writing about or photo'ing or even talking about it. It's a passion and a way of life for me now and I couldn't possibly ever see myself doin anything else now mate either. I'm a full time stoner & grower, I've put my whole life into it too. 
It's hard to make a choice between the Tahoe & SHJ really as they're both banging strains to grow/smoke in their own ways, and I loved them both. But SHJ yeilded much more for a much shorter amount of veg time given so I would say SHJ wins just on that tbh as they're both very strong meds once finished. It's down to personal tastes in the end though with these.


----------



## konagirl420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well you are an awesome writter


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm smokin on this all dried/cured up atm and realised that I still haven't updated my thread here yet (D'oh!!)  
lol... So this is *"KF#2"* and she was taken down @ *Day#77*. 
Looking a 'lil stressed from the high temps I was battling but she came out much better than my two SD2's did really....














































_^^ KF#2 @ Day#77 ~ Before harvest._

*KF#3* is still doin her thing atm, and she is my pride & joy in the Bud dept' too  , with her solid/dense long cola's that are just totally encrusted in frosty resin crystals and are just total eye candy too imo . 
I'll get some more pic's of her up here tomorrow, in the pic here below she was @ *Day#70*, now this beuity is at #80 and nearly ready for the chop soon too... 






_^^ KF#3 @ Day#70

_ I will get some more porn up from *"#3"* for you all soon lol and some nug shots from *"#2" *as well. I've been really busy lately with one thing and another. And my "Test Grow" is well underway into flower now too!! You can check out my log thread here >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php, come and stop by and say high, trust me this place is dynamite .
_Stay Up's!!_






_^^ Test Grow!!_


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

now there buds..excellent as per mate excellent..


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Sep 12, 2011)

That's some fine looking buds!! lol even the popcorn nugs look like it's going to kill some lucky smoker. Can't wait to read another great smoke report from you once you get around to it. I'm bout to check out the tester thread on the other site. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> That's some fine looking buds!! lol even the popcorn nugs look like it's going to kill some lucky smoker. Can't wait to read another great smoke report from you once you get around to it. I'm bout to check out the tester thread on the other site. Keep up the great work!!


Thanx mate, I can say this of KF flowered for over 10 weeks, it's some pretty strong stuff. And the taste is so fruitilicious I can't stop smokin for the taste lol


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Sep 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx mate, I can say this of KF flowered for over 10 weeks, it's some pretty strong stuff. And the taste is so fruitilicious I can't stop smokin for the taste lol


lol sound like you are going to be ridiculously high!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I am atm fella (just like always) red eye'd & ready (for nothing) lol, I love being a stoner who grows


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

_Well here she is as promised my "KF~P#3"..._







Got the days wrong before lol, she's @ Day#79 now and ready to come down tomorrow. 6"ft tall (inc pot) and is just one hell of a gorgeous colourfull & frosty satty lady, what more can I say... 
I'm more than happy with the turn out of this big sweetie and I love how she just lumbers over, looking so top heavey like she does. 
I love this strain too, one of my new fav' smokes. She's a true connoissuer sativa on every level imo, and I highly rate this beast of Sannies for any serious sativa lover to try at least once, I'm looking forward to trying out some more of Sannies strains now after my exp' with this one.
Hope you all enjoy the Pic's, I love to share...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

another set of fine buds munkie lad...

todays update ...project z7 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...p-my-1316.html

join mi thread mate take a look


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 14, 2011)

Skunkmunkie: those buds look amazing, I can't wait for my Killing Fields to take off, I'm 25 days deep in flowering, a feed once a week, my girls are showing budding but don't seem like there going to end up with huge buds. Am I being to impataint? How many times a week do u water ur girls? What week or day they start fattening up for u? Can't wait for the officially smoke report, I have wanted to do this strain for 2 years , I just hope it doesn't dissapoint me.


----------



## gettin fluffy (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing bud!! Keep up the great work! 
So presentable!! Rep+++


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Skunkmunkie: those buds look amazing, I can't wait for my Killing Fields to take off, I'm 25 days deep in flowering, a feed once a week, my girls are showing budding but don't seem like there going to end up with huge buds. Am I being to impataint? How many times a week do u water ur girls? What week or day they start fattening up for u? Can't wait for the officially smoke report, I have wanted to do this strain for 2 years , I just hope it doesn't dissapoint me.


Thanx mate and yeah your being a 'lil impatiant my friend (Good things come to those who wait), but I can see why you think it's goin slow fella, lol here's my "#3" @ Day#42







They are slow to pack on their weight tbh, and do most of their filling out in the last 4 weeks of the cycle typical for a sativa strain really, thats also when mine started to get their purple tint too. I grow in coco and feed daily or as & when they need watering. I let my pots almost fully dry out before watering/feeding again. 
I'll have my smoke report done soon too, and I can honestly say I don't think you'll be disappointed in KF one bit mate. Potencey & flavour are out of this world your just gonna love it imo, I know I do....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

gettin fluffy said:


> Amazing bud!! Keep up the great work!
> So presentable!! Rep+++


Thanx for stopping by .


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wondering at what week or day you start flushing your killing fields at. Also what is your drying/curing method? And where are u at with your current Killing Fields. Keep up the good work, ur pictures and journal are second to none.


----------



## edsweed (Sep 20, 2011)

nice pile of buds. cudos


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 20, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Just wondering at what week or day you start flushing your killing fields at. Also what is your drying/curing method? And where are u at with your current Killing Fields. Keep up the good work, ur pictures and journal are second to none.


Thanx mate, I'm happy you like my work and it's even better that I can help out others too fella . 
I think I started flush around week 7 or 8 with my KF. For drying I strip/trim off all large leaves and hang the branches upside down on a rack near a desk fan and leave them hung to dry out for around a week. Then once dry I'll trim & manicure them up again, to go into a plastic kitchen ware tub for cure left in a dark cupboard. Opening the lid every 2-4 hours for an hour then closing again till buds are all nice & cured . 
Usually I do this for about a week or so, but I smoke it while it all cures so the longer I have it for the more cured it gets really mate lol


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 26, 2011)

I was just wondering if you were close with a smoke report on your killing Fields? And if u had both green phenos and purple phenos to report on? I'm so anticipating your report, you do a great Job and are more thorough than what I read in the magazines. Also I was wondering If u had Chocolate Rain or any other Sannie selections setup to do in the future?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

new update on my thread mate doggies nuts on general forum or hit my signature


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 26, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> I was just wondering if you were close with a smoke report on your killing Fields? And if u had both green phenos and purple phenos to report on? I'm so anticipating your report, you do a great Job and are more thorough than what I read in the magazines. Also I was wondering If u had Chocolate Rain or any other Sannie selections setup to do in the future?


Thanx mate, I've been a little busy tbh but will get round to my report later on today . I just gotta upload some cured bud pic's first then I'll get smashed on some KF and write away . I hope to get my reports published if I can at all. I've been trying to get noticed too and I have my first magazine official grow report goin on atm with "Motivation" from Serious/Magus, to be published in Weed World once I have the grow completed. I just transplanted them over and put them into flower today and am saving up all the pic's atm. Also I will be doin a full online grow report too for this project once I get the go ahead to do so . I've been very, very busy with some great contacts I've gotton to know quite well that have got me this gig, and thats why I'm stopping the perpetual thread in favour of doin seperate reports instead. I've got a much better camera now too so watch this space mate 
I do have more of Sannie & crew's strains in my stash to get through yet too ~ Jackberry, Killing Kush, Anesthesia, Blue Chocolate, and Esko's - Chocolate Mix.
So you can expect me to be doin' the same report wise with these too once I start them off...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 26, 2011)

congrats on the weed world spread!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> congrats on the weed world spread!!!


Thanx mate, it's my mates gig he's well connected and has already had a few great wirte ups published already, but I'm doin the coco run while he does the organic soil. Also it is his article/writing with mostly my Bud porn pic and quotes/notes from me too and I'll be credited in the report as well, so a foot in the door and a step in the right direction for what I want to do with this mate. Next step is geting a gig of my own.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally got my smoke report done  >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/470784-killing-fields-f3-sannies-dried.html#post6362904

Stay Up!!


----------



## matatan (Sep 29, 2011)

i respect your hustle skunk! best of luck at weed world, nice gig
dont forget us small times guy!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2011)

matatan said:


> i respect your hustle skunk! best of luck at weed world, nice gig
> dont forget us small times guy!


No way mate, I would never forget my online family. I'm just trying to fill my time with what I love to do is all .
Thanx for all of your support,... here , pass this onto the left once you've hit it a few  Share the love my friend. 

lol I'm celebrating tonight too, (drum roll) I got Tahoe OG back!! 
I managed to pick it up again, and I'm really looking forwards to running her again too tbh. And this time round in coco my results should be even sweeter than before .


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't believe I haven't subbd to this thread yet. 

I need to get a good camera. 

And a computer lol.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm stoked too try it. I got the tahoe on deck.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Can't believe I haven't subbd to this thread yet.
> 
> I need to get a good camera.
> 
> And a computer lol.


Hey Last', nice to see you pop in here mate .



Monkeymonk840 said:


> I'm stoked too try it. I got the tahoe on deck.


I did have her before and lost my mother cuts, so had to get her back once the chance came round again . One of my fav' smokes too, and I'm so glad to have her back too fella.
Soon as I get the space I'm crackin them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Well subbd now, gotta stick around n make sure u don't kill ur plants


----------



## matatan (Oct 1, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> No way mate, I would never forget my online family. I'm just trying to fill my time with what I love to do is all .
> Thanx for all of your support,... here , pass this onto the left once you've hit it a few  Share the love my friend.
> 
> lol I'm celebrating tonight too, (drum roll) I got Tahoe OG back!!
> I managed to pick it up again, and I'm really looking forwards to running her again too tbh. And this time round in coco my results should be even sweeter than before .


NICE!! lol i got my tahoes just topped and transplanted at day 39. i topped 3 days ago and transplanted today. i wasnt sure on what to do here, i wanted to top and transplant rigth after each other but i thought id give it a few days so i wont double shock them. was that a good idea? lol
heres a vid you can see all 3 in my newly fixed up Isle of Granite. let Lord En Oh take you for a tour...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD69dFGny8


----------



## matatan (Oct 1, 2011)

and yes i kno i should put those lights waaaay down more, im thinking of something to let m elevate that platform at will.... or maybe some progrips but i think thats to much money for something like this. any cheaper solutions?
i also will move electricity outlet higher up above the 2nd rack.
also i think ima switch that rack up, put the clone area on top and veg area below. better airflow lower in the room.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

Lookin great fella, I can't see a problem tbh all looks sweet imo. For elevation you can always put under a box or crate to higher them up a little. I do the same with transplantin lol once transplanted I leave them a day or two to come round from any stress they may be suffering before I train them out, just to be on the safe side.
Love the gnome too, made my wake n bake that vid mate.


----------



## matatan (Oct 2, 2011)

using what i have available lol. books. it will have to due for now


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good matana


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

That'll work just as well mate . 

Also regular subscribers here will notice Matatan will soon be logging his Tahoe OG grow here in this thread too, to keep some regular life goin in here and to show off his ladies and get some tips & feedback from everybody in here. I'm just makin clear with everybody first that I'm aware he's gonna be using my thread is all .
I can't wait to see how these turn out for you Mata', honestly mate I haven't seen a bad pheno yet in the strain. And all the grows I've seen logged have produced stellar results too. This is gonna be a good show ...
Happy growin & Stay Up!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey you knlw what works great, stacking your plants on upside down soil pots,

I use 3 gal pots I have layin around, if I need a super boost ill use 5 gal buckets with a 12"x4' board layin across em as a table.


----------



## matatan (Oct 3, 2011)

here we go folks, thanx skunk for letting me continue on this epic thread! i just hope i can do it justice

-8/24/11 - out of 10 Tahoe OG seeds, unfortunately only 3 sprouted. they were planted into 16oz cups filled with Roots Organic Coco
-10/1/11- day 39 they were transplanted into 3 gallon pots into a coco mix. ~50% atami b'cuzz coco, 25% Roots Organic Coco and 25% Nutrifield Coco.

i wanted to try out different brands of coco. my local hydro shop only carries Roots Organic, so i tried it out first. Roots Organic has a bunch of stuff in it like perlite, pumice, bay guano, sea kelp and worm castings. id guess like 30%coco to 70%ammendments. doesnt retain much water for my liking. So i went back to my hydro shop and much to my delight they started carrying Atami b-cuzz coco. so i figured id dump the rest of the Roots Organic coco into the bcuzz to make a 70/30 mix. only problem is that i needed more, and i wasnt happy with the lumpiness of bcuzz. So i hear the man skunk is trying out nutrifield coco cause its similar to cannas ( i cant get canna coco for shit! shipping is $50 +, absolutely ridiculous) so i looked it up and found a site where i can get Nutrifield Mega Brick coco at a good price. got it delivered, mixed it up and BAM, i now have this 3brand coco blend unique just for these Tahoes lol 

-nutrients - GH micro/bloom, cal mag+, florablend, floralicious +, hygrozyme, great white, koolbloom wet/dry and florakleen

-lighting - they are currently under a 8bulb cfl fixture. (5) 26w 2700k and (3) 26w 6500k bulbs in the fixture. in flower they will be under 600w hps.

ok. all the boring stuff out the way

i let them grow out to about 10-12 inches, long enough so i can top and use that top as a clone. all pics below are 3 days from topping, today, day 50.

books to keep a somewhat even canopy


i had colored tooth picks so i just ran with that to no which clone came from which plant
heres Tahoe red

Tahoe yellow(black)


Tahoe greenthats all for today, any questions concerns and or comments please dont hesitate to ask


and heres a vid of the entire veg room
http://youtu.be/lAD69dFGny8


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice. Those are lookin more indica than mine did, hopefuly you have better luck gettin females than I did.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedi Kush @ Day#49 of flower, check these two beuities out ...
























































^^ "P#2"





























































^^ "P#3"

Full grow logged here >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/460594-jedi-kush-cali-connect-indoor.html

_*Stay Up!!*_


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

sikk grow munkie as per mate im on the way to subb


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful munkie, just delicious looking. In the end what's an avg. Yield for a sfvog?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> Absolutely beautiful munkie, just delicious looking. In the end what's an avg. Yield for a sfvog?


Thanx mate 
Really it depends on a few factors like ~ veg time given, pot size, grow enviroment, wattage/type of lights used and how much training done too, but yeild will range between 3-6 oz per plant under a 1800w of HPS with 5 week veg. Longer the veg better your end reult be be .


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

what u reckon 1 plant 13 weeks veg and 2000 watt for flower vertical and horizontal...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

Fill a large sized bin bag full of dry bud easy lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

like the sound of that mate..fimmed lst and topped lol..2 bin bags hahaha


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

only two words fit this thread.

oh my!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanx for the love gk, it's good to see you poke your head in here too mate.
Stay Up!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

High there everybody I hope your all still subbed in, as I've started off a fresh Grow Journal over @Dank House. And thought I'd reignite the fire back into my base HQ here a little more too , so here's the story so far with ~

_ *"Double Barrel OG"*_~_*(Whitefire* (Raskal OG x The White) *X* *Raskal OG Fire Dom* (Fire OG x SFV OG)*) from Dank House Seeds.*_

This will be an Indoor *"Passive Hydro/Pot Culture"* grow in coco. I'm using 15L pots filled with CANNA Coco pro+, mixed with a little perlite (80/20% mix).
The Nutrients/Additives I'll be using as and when needed are:
_~ CANNA ~ Coco A+B, CannaBoost, PK13/14, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, CANNA "Monos" - N, Cal' & Mag'_
Main flowering room: Size - 6ft x 4ft x 10+ft full room height, has full intake/extraction fans, carbon filter, airflow fans and fan/temp controls.
*Lighting: x3 - 600w HPS (1800w).*
*Veg Closet lighting: x2 - 300w CFL "Blue" (600w)*
_

























^^ Seedlings @Day#7!!_

So I started just 4 seeds of these off due to the lack space I had at the time over a month ago (see pic's above) and I now have the veg cycle smoothly gone by in this time too, during which I have topped them all only once I have now transplanted over x3 *@Day#45* and put them into my flower room as of yesterday, to get this flower show really started. The 4th is still sitting pretty in my veg space atm though as I have put these 3 in unsexed and will be keeping one back to cover any males that may show yet.

_*Nutes/levels for veg:
Week#1 ~ water only!! ~ ph-5.8/5.9
Week#2 ~ A+B, ~ E.C-1.2, ph-5.8/5.9
Week#3 ~ A+B, "N", rhizo' ~ E.C-1.2/1.3, ph-5.8/5.9
Week#4 ~ A+B, "N","Cal", rhizo', C'zym ~ E.C-1.4, ph-5.8/5.9
Week#5 ~ A+B, "N","Cal", rhizo', C'zym ~ E.C-1.4, ph-5.8/5.9*_






_^^ @Day#45, just after transplanting and goin over into my flower room
(from left to right ~ "P#1", "P#2", "P#3")
__










^^ "P#1" ~ Day#45_
_










^^ "P#2" ~ Day#45_
_










^^ "P#3" ~ Day#45_
_





^^ "P#4" ~ Day#45, Still in veg atm_

I'll have more updates on these as soon as they're ready, thanx for stopping by...
_*Stay Up!! *_


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw the pics ain't workin skunkie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Aw the pics ain't workin skunkie


Shit mate really!? I'm not sure why, the album they're in over @DankHouse is set to allow the public to view. Is it the same on CZ too mate??


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Idk I just see boxes with x's. Can u see em?

Id love to see those pics


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah mate they're all showing fine on mine.... Try lookin again now fella I've edited & tweaked the url's a little.... If they're still not visible here I'll have to up them to RIU and do it that way lol.
I've got this log goin over @CZ too mate are the pic's visible there to you at all??


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

No I can't see em.

Idk maybe its my shit but I've always seen your pics before.

Edit: can't see em over there either.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> No I can't see em.
> 
> Idk maybe its my shit but I've always seen your pics before.
> 
> Edit: can't see em over there either.


 3rd time lucky .... Try it now mate, I've upped them on RIU, so they should be viewable to you now .
I'm not sure why they weren't showing before , I originally upped them @DankHouse and used the urls' from there. Idk really why it happened tbh... I know "Doc's" been havin this issue though with people not being able to view his pic's on CZ too . I'll pm him over at the other spot and see if they can try and sort the tech issue out there. 
Thanx for pointing this issue out to me mate I hate it when my pic's wont show lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah niiiiice. Lookin good skunkie. Good stuffs just about to start.

Someday we should a journal together like racer n doobs. 

We could be the KOKO KREW "were coo coo for coco" lol

Did u grab any a11s bud?

But your shits always lookin great skunkie, your garden is the one I measure my own against. 

Skunkie u have 3 600w in a 4x6 foot room?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ah niiiiice. Lookin good skunkie. Good stuffs just about to start.
> 
> Someday we should a journal together like racer n doobs.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the kind words mate, they mean a lot to me and are much appreciated. I've only been at this 6 years now (proper lol) and am still perfecting my methods tbh, but since joining the many boards I'm on I've been learning from some real masters and have met some great people & contacts too. Every run I do these days just gets better and better and now I'm used to the coco, it's to the moon from here really fella lol. My GS-OG and SHJ grows were my first ever run with coco too and I have to say it's easy as hell to use and is about the best medium there is for a passive hydro system too imo.
If you wanna link up to do a "RB & Doobs" twin journal on a fresh thread, then I'm up for that . My boy "Matatan" is already logging his Tahoe OG grow on this thread as well as me doin my updates here too, and if you wanna mate you can join the party with us in here too. 
Also I think I'll start a fresh thread titled *~ "Connoisseur's Choice ~ Multi Journal from the Seed Freaks" ~ *so we can get all the seed collectors showing off there grown out beans from these top of the line strains we all keep collecting, between us all we've made the biggest thread in strain talk lol, and I think we can really show folks whats what with this idea in the grow journals section too fella, what do you think?? All the "Bud Porn" and grow info we all have and get together in the future can be all logged together in one sweet ass journal thread , I know we all have the capability and skills to pull off something pretty special here 
And no mate I haven't moved on the A11 (yet lol) due to low seed budget funds atm, lol it's too close to Xmas for seeds the wife said , I'm on a seed buyin ban lol. It sucks cos there are quite a few around that I'm after too A11 included. It's harvest week for me this week and depending on what these JK's yeild I may still yet have a buget to blow, hopefully stock will last up till next week. And yes I run x3 600w HPS in my flowering room mate.

Damn what an essay eh, lol I need to roll up another  now mate...


----------



## sonar (Oct 15, 2011)

Great journal man. How is that Motavation looking?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

sonar said:


> Great journal man. How is that Motavation looking?


Thanx mate, with those all will be reported on once the grow is completed. I plan to do the full report in one "Mega post" from seed to bud with full detail pic's along the way. I'm saving up pic's atm fella. 
Cheers for showing an interest in my work here. Props...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I love coco too. Yeag that thread is a good idea. Ill sub to it 

That's a lot of light for a 4x6 lol.


----------



## matatan (Oct 19, 2011)

giant thread is an excellent idea!

my tahoes are suffering a bit, looks like calcium def. ill post pics when i flip to12/12. i wont flip until they perk up a bit. shouldnt be to much longer tho, id say another week, 2 tops.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

matatan said:


> giant thread is an excellent idea!
> 
> my tahoes are suffering a bit, looks like calcium def. ill post pics when i flip to12/12. i wont flip until they perk up a bit. shouldnt be to much longer tho, id say another week, 2 tops.


Hey mate, here's the link to the mass journal thread >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html

Watch out for cal' diff it can kill them if left untreated fella, do the leaves look like this??


----------



## matatan (Oct 19, 2011)

looks like it can/will soon.... ill post pics in a few


----------



## matatan (Oct 19, 2011)

my flower room opened up after the jillys so i thought it would only help these tahoes and my scrog out if i put them all in the flower room running 18/6 for a couple weeks before flippin em. 
the first signs started when i put them under the 600whps the 13th. at first the temps were hotter than i expected because of the addition 400w i added , but after that weekend i adjusted some things and now temps are good, 71-79.

the downward claw droopiness at first i thought was overwatering, i was feeding everyday about 48ounces (because of the heat). but now the temps are better and still same look. SO i didnt water for 2 days, coco was completely dry for about 2inches or so.

this morning i fed micro 6ml/bloom 9ml, calmag+ 10ml and floralicious plus 1ml. ph 5.9.
watered until saucer got some water. hopefully theyll turn around

tbh i didnt want to ask anyone what was wrong, i wanted to see if i couldv figured it out and troubleshooted without outside help.... i broke.... lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok at least you've taken some action mate, they should start to pick up by the weekend now, just keep feeding the extra cal/mag in as you are doin. They can still be saved yet .
The high summer temps made my girls look the same with the down pointing leaf direction it's just their way of saying "Daddy its too hot!!" lol, they'll pick up soon once the temps stay the same level for a lil longer yet mate. If the temps stay cool along with a healthy daily feeding they'll bounce right back imo. The Tahoe clones in the pic above made it to harvest, just not my mother cuts as they were too far into cal diff' for me to save.
Also check your ph is at the correct level too mate, for coco try to stay around 5.8/6.1 on your ph. Don't let it drop past 5.5 and don't go over 6.3. Although I've found 5.9/6.0 to be the "sweet spot" for ph fella .


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

skunk i gotta say great grow ^^^ great advise ... nice seed collection, glad things are rock for ya +rep
killin it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> skunk i gotta say great grow ^^^ great advise ... nice seed collection, glad things are rock for ya +rep
> killin it.


Thanx mate, I'm still reading through your thread atm but gotta say fella your rockin it. It's always good to meet another friend here, catch you soon


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

exce3llent grow as per mate...keep bring those fat fuckin bitches....


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

wow i got some catching up to do


----------



## Unnk (Oct 24, 2011)

lol skunk i never stoped by your grow now im glad i did i have the SAME SHELFING you use for your closet and i did the same damn thing to cept for t10 f 4 foot bulbs... check this out...


----------



## matatan (Oct 25, 2011)

Unnk said:


> View attachment 1853305View attachment 1853306lol skunk i never stoped by your grow now im glad i did i have the SAME SHELFING you use for your closet and i did the same damn thing to cept for t10 f 4 foot bulbs... check this out...


i have the same one


----------



## matatan (Oct 25, 2011)

they look MUCH better now, decided to go ahead and start 12/12
temps 70-77, humidity 48-61
nutes for first week- gh micro 6ml, bloom 9ml, calmag+ 9ml, florablend 10ml, bushmaster 1ml
ph 5.9, 950ppm

group


tahoe green
..

tahoe yellow , best looking out the 3 by far, so many tops, nice green color, fingerscrossed she is a female!!
..

tahoe red, the worst out the bunch, shortest, not much vigor in her growth and the slowest to recover from last weeks cal def
//

thats it for now, been SOOO busy lately, ill next update when sex has been determined


----------



## matatan (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;7OKPv909KVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OKPv909KVs[/video][video]http://youtu.be/7OKPv909KVs[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 27, 2011)

2 Thumbs up Mata', lovin the vid' and your gonna be set for a solid yeild too mate. I can't wait to see the upcoming Bud Porn your gonna be bringing and keep an eye for that early resin development, gonna be some major frosty ladies very soon .


----------



## matatan (Oct 28, 2011)

what are the odds huh? 3/10 sprouted and the 3 that made it are females

i think neway... not 100% just yet


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those are really sweet lilbsdad!!!! rep man


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Kona! Hope you had an awesome trip through Cali! You are welcome at our spot anytime!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks man and I am here to stay hehehe I am now KonaCali lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for posting in your journal bro! I thought I was in the seed freaks thread! Karma just sent me a PM telling me, must have my head up my ass! My daughter is getting married tomorrow and it has been a hectic week. My apologies again, I deleted posts and will put them in the right thread when I have time. Peace


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 11, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I am so sorry for posting in your journal bro! I thought I was in the seed freaks thread! Karma just sent me a PM telling me, must have my head up my ass! My daughter is getting married tomorrow and it has been a hectic week. My apologies again, I deleted posts and will put them in the right thread when I have time. Peace


No worries fella, lol I did wonder if you'd put them in this one by mistake tbh. It's all cool you didn't have to remove them from here, I'm so laid back I'm practically in a coma. And I love bud porn so it's really not a problem my friend.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah skunkie probly popped a blood vessel in his forehead he was so pissed haha.

Skunkies hitlist : #1. Ograskal #2. Lilbsdad

Lol


----------



## matatan (Nov 11, 2011)

halloween (10/31)there was an all out snowstorm(NEVER had this happened in my lifetime so early) that brought down branches and i was out of power for 2 1/2 days. days 7, 8 and 9 of flower. temps bottomed at 48degreesF. i was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO depressed.....

as soon as the lights came back(11/2) i used
gh hardwater [email protected] 3ml, bloom @4.5ml, floraliciousplus @ .5ml and superthrive @ .5ml. per gallon. 
basically half strength.
fed twice and then plain water within 2 days. i then let the plants dry out completely(2days), then fed hw micro6ml/bloom9ml, calmag+ 9ml, and hygrozime10ml.

tahoe red didnt survive

she developed these what i believe is male sacks. at first i thought it was just the female right before it spreads it hairs but after 3-4days of watching them, those females pistols did not come out and more sacks started appearing mixed in with the obvious female pistols. none of my other plants showed these traits so, he/she was binned. heshe was the weakest out the 3 anyway so if one had to go it would make sense that Tahoe red is the one that couldnt handle the stress... these plants amaze. fucking amaze me. i love it.
heres a pic of the 2 remaining tahoes and 2 high rollers just entering 12/12 in the back corner



ALL PICS above were taken monday 11/7. im late by a week i kno im sorry. next update should be a good one just ordered some stakes


----------



## matatan (Nov 11, 2011)

did i do the right thing here? what could i have done better?? i mean, they are doing pretty good and nice n recovered now. i think i did a pretty good job lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn mate, things like that are outta our control I'm afraid Mata' but to hear only one has hermied cos of the lights being off is great news. Could have been a lot worse tbh, and imo you did the right thing there mate. I hope you can get to the end of cycle without any further issues.

Hey Lastwood, only one person is on my "foes" list mate and thats ogr, lol.... First forum fight I ever got into and its with the worlds biggest forum troll eh , lmao mate .


----------



## matatan (Nov 12, 2011)

skunk in a forum fight/argument?!?!? that cant be... lol i picture u so laid back, respectful and peaceful


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats me Mata' chilled like a polar bear lol, but I said some things on CZ in defense of Dankhouse when ogr made his troll attack the other week. I also made my feelings about him being there clear in his intro thread there too.
But I'm all chilled out again now and have him on ignore atm, only person I've ever done that with since I got online lol. I used the really respect ogr for his work and capability as a grower too but his recent behaviour at CZ and another board I'm on where he attacked a good friend of mine, has made me think different. I don't even want to associate myself with a person like that tbh...


----------



## matatan (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thats me Mata' chilled like a polar bear lol, but I said some things on CZ in defense of Dankhouse when ogr made his troll attack the other week. I also made my feelings about him being there clear in his intro thread there too.
> But I'm all chilled out again now and have him on ignore atm, only person I've ever done that with since I got online lol. I used the really respect ogr for his work and capability as a grower too but his recent behaviour at CZ and another board I'm on where he attacked a good friend of mine, has made me think different. I don't even want to associate myself with a person like that tbh...


 i can dig it.


----------



## matatan (Nov 14, 2011)

i topped, supercropped, topped again, and supercropped again to make this blanket even canopy. stopped topping a week before flower and stopped bending 10 days into flower.
they are at day 21 looking excellent
*GROUP* tahoe yellow is in the front and green in the back
View attachment 1888354

* 
TAHOE YELLOW
*





*TAHOE GREEN*


I dont know whats going on with tahoe greens leaves but its been this odd color once flower began. i like. the leaves are sticky.. im guessing thats foreshadowing DANK
the smell im getting from both are pretty similar, im picking up a lemony lime fuelly pine sol aroma


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Lookin great Mata', don't forget the Tahoe is a heavy feeder for extra Cal & Mag through flower though fella. 
Get ready for a K/o punch of a strain.


----------



## matatan (Jan 11, 2012)

ok! been overwhelmed with the garden work and my personal life, my apologies for not keeping up with this. 2plants 62days veg and 65flower yield- 249.8 grams - 8.9 ounces 

tahoe green 


tahoe yellow 

trimming 

dry


***** D A N K *****

skunk!! thank u! i picked this strain because of your opinion and this thread. im glad i listened, smoke is AMAZING this was cloned and i plan on running it another 2 times before i rebuy another pack and pheno hunt, hopefully more than 3/10 will germ..


----------



## matatan (Jan 11, 2012)

i cant make the pics large anymore?? guess they changed it? used to have a pencil on the top left of the pic, its not there anymore...


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lmfao~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 12, 2012)

AWWWWW I love you guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runbho (Mar 10, 2017)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey there RIU, I'm SkunkMunkie and this is my current plan for my medical marijuana grow op'. Whats gonna happen here now is I'm gonna have a constant (24/7) flowering room going with a varietey of different Marijuana strains in flower at a time, SOG style!! Where I'll have a different strain/plant in to replace each strain/plant thats harvested here, 1 in 1 out and so on...  I'm planning to try out a whole range of different "True Connoisseur only" seed strains available as I can get my hands on, in my ongoing search for my "holy grail" strain. And I'm no stranger to growing mari either so it'll be interesting to see how these strains actually turn out!!. I'll be doin weekly updates here with pic's on each strain/plant I grow. Also you can see my grow in action over on youtube too!! I do weekly update grow vid's over on my channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/THESkunkMunkie
> I'm growing using "pot culture" method and feeding by hand. 15litre pots- plants housed in 6" R/w cubes, hydroton (clay pebbles) used for packing.
> Main flower room: Size - 6ft x 4ft x 8ft full room height, has full intake/extraction fans, carbon filter, air flow fans and fan/temp controls.
> Lighting: x3 600w HPS.
> ...


Great grow, brotha! Beautiful girls you got there... quick question do you... did you find you Tahoe OG's by Cali connection to be heavy feeders? I only ask because I'm doing a multi strain grow currently. Running 4 different strains and all of them are at Day 22. All of them have lush green foliage except for the Tahoe. No matter how much I feed they continue to want to yellow out. It's strange. Been feeding around 1.0 ec on a feed/water schedule in promix/ ffof mix. I'm about to bump up the ec, it's just that I've had lock out due to salt build up in the past so I've been trying let the plants tell me when to feed. My tahoes are some hungry girls. 2 out of 3 pheno's are exceptionally hungry anyway.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

Runbho said:


> Great grow, brotha! Beautiful girls you got there... quick question do you... did you find you Tahoe OG's by Cali connection to be heavy feeders? I only ask because I'm doing a multi strain grow currently. Running 4 different strains and all of them are at Day 22. All of them have lush green foliage except for the Tahoe. No matter how much I feed they continue to want to yellow out. It's strange. Been feeding around 1.0 ec on a feed/water schedule in promix/ ffof mix. I'm about to bump up the ec, it's just that I've had lock out due to salt build up in the past so I've been trying let the plants tell me when to feed. My tahoes are some hungry girls. 2 out of 3 pheno's are exceptionally hungry anyway.


not sure if skunkmunkie visits here these days


----------



## Runbho (Mar 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> not sure if skunkmunkie visits here these days


That's a drag. Thanks for letting me know at least!


----------

